# How Much Was It?!?!?! The tale of our best trip ever!!!!!!UPDATE 5/12/14 PG 30



## PrincessCaitlin

*Hey everyone!! 

For those of you that know us this is the moment you have been waiting for! 

For those of you that don't welcome!

This will be the retelling of the best family trip we have ever taken! 

Who is the family? 





The beautiful woman on your left is Dawn/Mom/Dawnbu40 for those of you who haven't followed us before her and I write trip reports together. She is a disneyaholic by birth  She loves the parks and will get us there as often as she can. She is my best friend and I love her to death!

The man standing next to her is Dale/Dad. He is a manager at Best Buy and the working man who funds our Disney addiction. He is funny and loves his Disney drinks 

The man in the robe is just some guy we picked up off the street.

The girl on your right is me! Caitlin/PrincessCaitlin although feel free to just call me princess  I am a recent graduate from Eastern Michigan University where I got my Bachelors in Communications. I didn't take any time off though and dove right into my Masters program. I am a bad influence on our trips because I will have dad drinking and I get mom thinking about more trips! 

Our trip was seriously amazing! 

This is what you can expect from our TR
Disneyland
Long Lost Friends Limited Time Magic
Disneyland resort visiting
Trader Sam's
Disney's California Adventure
Los Angeles
Dolby Theater walk through (where they film the Oscars)
The Hollywood sign
The Disney Soda Shop
All of the Disney shows!
and much much more!

I hope you all stick around and enjoy our tale!*


----------



## declansdad

Glad you posted a link; I don't venture over here much.


----------



## wiigirl

Following along!


----------



## Jazzabelle508

I'm so excited to hear what you though of Disneyland!!!!!!! I'm also a Disneyholic and I recently ventured over to Disneyland for the first time in 17 years. It was definitely fun, interesting and a little weird walking around their


----------



## pkondz

Page 1! I'm in!


----------



## Oscar5933

Yeah! A new trip report!  Can't wait to see all of your beautiful pictures of Disneyland!


----------



## MagicShell

I am SO ready to hear about this trip!


----------



## lovegrumpy

Can't wait to hear how you guys like Disneyland.


----------



## ellie0311

Hooray!  I am in!


----------



## Credit Man

I'm in, and looking forward to it!


----------



## POLY1985

Yayyyy!  I've been looking forward to this since you said you were going. I know I'm going to see great photos!  I really like reading a Disneyland trip report from someone who's been to WDW.  It really helps to hear how they compare.

Linda


----------



## Deemarch

Can't wait to hear all about this trip!!!


----------



## RyansMommy1

Hi Dawn and Caitlin 

I've read all of your trip reports but not sure I have ever posted!! I'm excited to read this one!! 

Also, I follow you on instagram Caitlin!! I'm "anniepers"


----------



## rsb7706

subbing!


----------



## nittanyliongirl02

Signing on....although I have to admit....I will miss some updates as we are headed to WDW in ONE WEEK!!!


----------



## IheartDDuck

I'm here!  Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Princess Marsha

I am in!  Can not wait to hear about your wonderful trip!


----------



## rndmr2

Glad to see you started the new TR! Can't wait to hear all about your trip!


----------



## LilAnn

I'm here! Even though I haven't finished the other one yet. 

Can't wait to hear all about Disneyland though!!!


----------



## WDWaddictt

I am joining along!  Can't wait to hear about DL and get some tips if we ever get to go.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

declansdad said:


> Glad you posted a link; I don't venture over here much.



*I had debated about sneaking it on to the other board but decided against it lol*



wiigirl said:


> Following along!



*Thanks for joining us!*



Jazzabelle508 said:


> I'm so excited to hear what you though of Disneyland!!!!!!! I'm also a Disneyholic and I recently ventured over to Disneyland for the first time in 17 years. It was definitely fun, interesting and a little weird walking around their



*Welcome!!!

Disneyland is amazing!!! It was different but I loved how close everything was!*



pkondz said:


> Page 1! I'm in!



*Welcome!*



Oscar5933 said:


> Yeah! A new trip report!  Can't wait to see all of your beautiful pictures of Disneyland!



*Thank you for joining us! Tons of pictures coming your way!*



MagicShell said:


> I am SO ready to hear about this trip!



*Welcome!*



lovegrumpy said:


> Can't wait to hear how you guys like Disneyland.



*Spoiler alert we loved it and are already planning to go back in 2015!*



ellie0311 said:


> Hooray!  I am in!



*Welcome!*



Credit Man said:


> I'm in, and looking forward to it!



*Thank you for joining us!*



POLY1985 said:


> Yayyyy!  I've been looking forward to this since you said you were going. I know I'm going to see great photos!  I really like reading a Disneyland trip report from someone who's been to WDW.  It really helps to hear how they compare.
> 
> Linda



*I hope we deliver a good trip report!*



Deemarch said:


> Can't wait to hear all about this trip!!!



*Welcome!*



RyansMommy1 said:


> Hi Dawn and Caitlin
> 
> I've read all of your trip reports but not sure I have ever posted!! I'm excited to read this one!!
> 
> Also, I follow you on instagram Caitlin!! I'm "anniepers"



*Awesome! Thank you for posting!*



rsb7706 said:


> subbing!



*Welcome!*



nittanyliongirl02 said:


> Signing on....although I have to admit....I will miss some updates as we are headed to WDW in ONE WEEK!!!



*I hope you have a great trip!*



IheartDDuck said:


> I'm here!  Can't wait to hear all about it.



*Thank you for joining us!*



Princess Marsha said:


> I am in!  Can not wait to hear about your wonderful trip!



*Thank you for joining us!*



rndmr2 said:


> Glad to see you started the new TR! Can't wait to hear all about your trip!


*Can't wait to share the trip with you!*




LilAnn said:


> I'm here! Even though I haven't finished the other one yet.
> 
> Can't wait to hear all about Disneyland though!!!



*Glad to have you back!*



WDWaddictt said:


> I am joining along!  Can't wait to hear about DL and get some tips if we ever get to go.



*There will be plenty of tips to come!*


----------



## MEK

Looking forward to all your adventures!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

MEK said:


> Looking forward to all your adventures!



*Glad you can join us!*


----------



## RDawn

My daughter Katie (short for Kaitlyn) & l LOVE your mother/daughter trip reports!  Thanks so much for sharing with us.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

RDawn said:


> My daughter Katie (short for Kaitlyn) & l LOVE your mother/daughter trip reports!  Thanks so much for sharing with us.



*I am so glad you enjoy our reports!

Thank you for reading!*


----------



## O2BNWDW

Yay! Can't wait  

My DH and I are planning a trip back to Cali. next year for our 20th anniversary (that is where we are from and where we were married) and since I never got to see California Adventure and all of the new additions your trip report will be a great resource for us!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

O2BNWDW said:


> Yay! Can't wait
> 
> My DH and I are planning a trip back to Cali. next year for our 20th anniversary (that is where we are from and where we were married) and since I never got to see California Adventure and all of the new additions your trip report will be a great resource for us!



*Welcome!

Glad we can be of help!*


----------



## KBrown88

I have read all your past reports and love them! I am looking forward hearing all about your DL trip. We plan on going there in 2015.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

KBrown88 said:


> I have read all your past reports and love them! I am looking forward hearing all about your DL trip. We plan on going there in 2015.



*Thank you for reading along!

 Can't wait to share the trip with you! I hope you love it there as much as we did!*


----------



## lovegrumpy

I would love to get back to Disneyland. Just not sure when yet. I thought 2016 but my youngest wants WDW for his graduation gift.  Ds#1 is getting Hawaii in 2015 for his gift.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

lovegrumpy said:


> I would love to get back to Disneyland. Just not sure when yet. I thought 2016 but my youngest wants WDW for his graduation gift.  Ds#1 is getting Hawaii in 2015 for his gift.



*Sounds like you have some great trips in the works!*


----------



## DisneytheKid

Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Loving it so far Caitlin!! My name is spelt like your's, except it's spelt with a K.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

DisneytheKid said:


> Looking forward to hearing more!



*More coming up soon!*



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Loving it so far Caitlin!! My name is spelt like your's, except it's spelt with a K.



*Glad you are enjoying it!

Very cool!*


----------



## RachelNinja

So excited to hear about adventures about DLR!  I hope to one day visit, but I'd have to get over the plane ride from NY to California.


----------



## burly

Sign me up! I love your trip reports ladies....



KIM


----------



## Queenofallthings

Page 3........real life is just getting in the way all too frequently lately!  I am here tho and wouldn't miss out on another wonder Dawn/Caitlin TR!


----------



## natebenma

Just catching up on your previous report and saw this link so I am subscribing.  

I'll be back to read soon.




ETA: Just read your intro.  Awesome start!  I'm excited to read about your California Adventures


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

RachelNinja said:


> So excited to hear about adventures about DLR!  I hope to one day visit, but I'd have to get over the plane ride from NY to California.



*Can't wait to share the stories with you!

The plane ride wasn't as bad as we though it would be. It was over pretty quickly!*



burly said:


> Sign me up! I love your trip reports ladies....
> 
> 
> 
> KIM



*I am glad you enjoy them!! Thank you for joining us again!*



Queenofallthings said:


> Page 3........real life is just getting in the way all too frequently lately!  I am here tho and wouldn't miss out on another wonder Dawn/Caitlin TR!



*I am glad to have you back! *



natebenma said:


> Just catching up on your previous report and saw this link so I am subscribing.
> 
> I'll be back to read soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Just read your intro.  Awesome start!  I'm excited to read about your California Adventures



*Welcome to our new report!

It should be a fun trip report!*


----------



## dawnbu40

Ok, is everybody ready to get this party started? I hope so, cuz away we go!!

Our flight was at 6:30am so our day began crazy early. (but it's not like anyone actually sleeps the night before they head to Disney anyway)

My dad picked us up just before 5am, and since there was no traffic at 5am on a Sunday morning, we were at Detroit Metro airport by 5:15.  We were flying Southwest and as we waited to board I was a little nervous about their boarding procedure.  You see Southwest doesn't pre-book seats like the other airlines. Rather than pay ahead of time for a certain seat, like most of their competitors, the order in which you do online checkin determines your place to get in line to board the plane. Then once on the plane, you select your seat. Since we had a pretty long flight ahead of us I didn't want to be seated with strangers so I paid $12.50 pp for the option for a better place in line. We ended up being like 29-31A which meant we were among the first on and did not end up having a problem. I worried for nothing. We had a smooth flight






and arrived at our layover in Denver 30 minutes early 

We had about an hour til our next flight so we grabbed some snacks and Caitlin took some pics. 






We weren't really sure what this was supposed to be but it was pretty huge!





Our second leg of the flight was also very smooth and before we knew it we were about to land at LAX!! 



We got super excited when we spotted the "Hollywood" sign from the airplane! 

We arrived at LAX right on time and our bags arrived about 15 minutes later. Easy peasy!

We grabbed our bags and headed outside, to overcast skies and 70 degrees,  to find the not-so Magical Express. The shuttle service to DL is nowhere near as simple and efficient (or free) as the WDW ME.  We had to wait about half an hour before it arrived but finally we boarded and after half a dozen more stops we were on our way to Disneyland!!






Getting closer





And closer





The shuttle stopped here first




Our stop came next










We're here!!! Disney's Paradise Pier hotel.


















I cannot even tell you how excited we were to be here. Dale had been wanting to do a DL trip for years but the cost of air was always prohibitive. However, when I started researching a trip I found a great deal that only cost about 50$ more pp than air from Detroit to Orlando so thanks to that, we were now about to have a  dream come true 

I got in line to check-in while Caitlin and Dale hit the gift shop.




The CM that checked us in was very nice and as we talked he asked if we were celebrating. I told him that the trip was our 25th anniversary gift to each other although our actual anniversary was still a few months away.

He quickly got us checked in and told me they would text me when the room was ready. I told him that was fine and that we needed lunch anyway. It was only 11am in Cali but to us it was 2pm!  So I found the family and we headed over to Downtown Disney to find some lunch.

**continued next post


----------



## dawnbu40

We loved how everything was in walking distance from the hotel. To get to DTD we passed the DL Hotel




and within a few more minutes we were at DTD. Not needing a bus to get everywhere is amazing!

The DL DTD has a lot of the same businesses as its WDW counterpart


Exhibit A





Exhibit B





Exhibit C (and our destination)










I had gotten some free gift cards for RFC so that would be our first lunch in DL. We checked in at the elephant





and we were lead up a few flights of stairs to our table. On the way we passed this







 We were seated amongst the noisy monkeys and colorful birds.









Once at our table our server arrived pretty quick and we ordered some drinks and our lunch.

Dale and Caitlin ordered some adult beverages. Caitlin had the Island Daiquiri  while Dale tried the Panama Punch. They both enjoyed their selections 





For her entrée Caitlin wanted a sandwich wrap but they did not have any gluten free options so they wrapped it in lettuce.






Dale and I split the rack of ribs. 





Even though the RFC tends to get a bad rap on the Dis, we all really enjoyed our meals. Good food and a lively atmosphere. A nice way to begin our DL adventure!


After we finished our meals it was time for more pictures.













Bellies full it was time to head out into DTD and see all that it had to offer!
Come back next time and Caitlin will tell you all about it


----------



## okw19

Joining in! Can't wait to read about your west coast adventures!


----------



## dawnbu40

okw19 said:


> Joining in! Can't wait to read about your west coast adventures!



Welcome! Glad to have you along


----------



## Jazzabelle508

Great update . Paradise Pier seems like a fun place to stay but I keep not hearing good things about it, what did you guys think? When I was in Disneyland we stayed off property because my mom's friend that we went with has a bunch of marriot points so we used those. Unlike Disney world where staying on property makes a HUGE difference, we didn't really notice any setbacks or disadvantages of where we stayed except for the fact we had to make sure we were at the shuttle before the second park closed for the evening. 

I actually am a big fan of rainforest cafe. they actually do have decent food and I LOVE the atmosphere. I hear T-Rex and rainforest cafe have alot in common so I am curious to finally go there and see what I think of it. My brother said they have really good drinks so I really want to try one of them!!!! While I do love rainforest cafe I haven't been to either Disney Rainforest cafe. I didn't even know they had a rainforest cafe in Disneyland. I have three Rainforest cafe's near me (one is 15 minutes away from my house) so I guess that's why I never really go there when i'm on vacation. 

I'm curious to hear what you guys thought of Disneyland's Downtown Disney. I wasn't a big fan of it but I keep hearing I went at a weird time and I didn't make the right choices about where to eat and stuff. We went in the early evening which is probably one of the more crowded times to go there and ate at the counter service part of naples. I LOVED marcellines though so that was a saving point and I really enjoyed there world of Disney which helped as well.


----------



## dawnbu40

Jazzabelle508 said:


> Great update . Paradise Pier seems like a fun place to stay but I keep not hearing good things about it, what did you guys think? When I was in Disneyland we stayed off property because my mom's friend that we went with has a bunch of marriot points so we used those. Unlike Disney world where staying on property makes a HUGE difference, we didn't really notice any setbacks or disadvantages of where we stayed except for the fact we had to make sure we were at the shuttle before the second park closed for the evening.
> 
> We have nothing but good things to say about Paradise Pier. We were very pleased with it.  I do think staying on Disney property made a difference in our trip. Other than when we rented the car and went into LA we always felt in the "Disney bubble". We loved walking to the parks and DTD and never seeing the outside world.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually am a big fan of rainforest cafe. they actually do have decent food and I LOVE the atmosphere. I hear T-Rex and rainforest cafe have alot in common so I am curious to finally go there and see what I think of it. My brother said they have really good drinks so I really want to try one of them!!!! While I do love rainforest cafe I haven't been to either Disney Rainforest cafe. I didn't even know they had a rainforest cafe in Disneyland. I have three Rainforest cafe's near me (one is 15 minutes away from my house) so I guess that's why I never really go there when i'm on vacation.
> 
> RFC owns TRex and we really like their food too
> 
> 
> I'm curious to hear what you guys thought of Disneyland's Downtown Disney. I wasn't a big fan of it but I keep hearing I went at a weird time and I didn't make the right choices about where to eat and stuff. We went in the early evening which is probably one of the more crowded times to go there and ate at the counter service part of naples. I LOVED marcellines though so that was a saving point and I really enjoyed there world of Disney which helped as well.



The only meal we had at DTD was at RFC but we enjoyed roaming the shops and the live music.


----------



## nittanyliongirl02

So exciting to start reading your TR!  We originally were planning to go to DL this year, but opted for WDW instead (not that it's a bad thing!)...headed out tomorrow in fact!

Can't wait to learn all about DL and hopefully plan my own trip there someday!


----------



## dawnbu40

nittanyliongirl02 said:


> So exciting to start reading your TR!  We originally were planning to go to DL this year, but opted for WDW instead (not that it's a bad thing!)...headed out tomorrow in fact!
> 
> Can't wait to learn all about DL and hopefully plan my own trip there someday!



Thank you 
You can't beat a Disney vacation whether its DL or WDW. I hope your trip is filled with pixie dust


----------



## nittanyliongirl02

dawnbu40 said:


> Thank you
> You can't beat a Disney vacation whether its DL or WDW. I hope your trip is filled with pixie dust



Thanks Dawn!


----------



## declansdad

Nice start.  Interesting to see some familiar sights.


----------



## IheartDDuck

Yay!  I'm indeed ready to get the party started.

How did you guys like LAX?  When we go to Disneyland, we always try to fly into Santa Ana instead.  The last time I was in LAX it was kinda icky, so I don't know if it's different at all.

The walking distance factor is one of the best things in Disneyland.


----------



## MEK

I always fly SWA and I have always been able to sit with Denny.  I never pre pay.  Even when I'm in the end of the B group its never an issue.  I actually like  the way SWA boards.  Everyone just finds an empty seat and sits.  I think its faster than looking for a seat.


Glad your flight was uneventful.  Nice view from the plane.

Yay for arriving!    I love how everything is so close at DL.

I haven't eaten at the RFC for years.  Glad you guys enjoyed your meals.  Everything looks relish.

Your trip is off to a smooth start!


----------



## MEK

nittanyliongirl02 said:


> So exciting to start reading your TR!  We originally were planning to go to DL this year, but opted for WDW instead (not that it's a bad thing!)...headed out tomorrow in fact!



Have a great WDW vacation!


----------



## dawnbu40

[/SIZE]





declansdad said:


> Nice start.  Interesting to see some familiar sights.



Thank you   There are a lot of similarities between DL and WDW and sometimes that would cause us to forget we didn't know our way around DL.


----------



## dawnbu40

IheartDDuck said:


> Yay!  I'm indeed ready to get the party started.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you guys like LAX?  When we go to Disneyland, we always try to fly into Santa Ana instead.  The last time I was in LAX it was kinda icky, so I don't know if it's different at all.
> 
> We saw very little of LAX but it seemed fine.
> 
> The walking distance factor is one of the best things in Disneyland.



Yes it is. My biggest complaint about WDW is all the time spent on overcrowded buses so I loved the close proximity!


----------



## dawnbu40

MEK said:


> I always fly SWA and I have always been able to sit with Denny.  I never pre pay.  Even when I'm in the end of the B group its never an issue.  I actually like  the way SWA boards.  Everyone just finds an empty seat and sits.  I think its faster than looking for a seat.
> That's good to know. Once we became familiar with their boarding procedure it wasn't an issue and I agree that it seems to go faster.
> 
> Glad your flight was uneventful.  Nice view from the plane.
> 
> Wish we could have said the same thing about the flight home
> 
> Yay for arriving!    I love how everything is so close at DL.
> 
> I haven't eaten at the RFC for years.  Glad you guys enjoyed your meals.  Everything looks relish.
> 
> Your trip is off to a smooth start!



I do too.  

The trip was off to a great start and it just got better from there!


----------



## POLY1985

Yayyy! You've started!   We have never flown Southwest either just because of the seating - I am a bit of a control freak
So what made you choose Paradise Pier over the other two places? I don't know much about any of the DL resorts.
Rainforest is always a fun spot!
Can't wait to hear more!!!!


----------



## dawnbu40

POLY1985 said:


> Yayyy! You've started!   We have never flown Southwest either just because of the seating - I am a bit of a control freak
> So what made you choose Paradise Pier over the other two places? I don't know much about any of the DL resorts.
> Rainforest is always a fun spot!
> Can't wait to hear more!!!!




I can relate to the control thing. I like to know just what to expect 

Good question. What made us go with Paradise Pier is  that Caitlin had seen pics from a "theme park view" room and wanted to wake up to that sight every morning.

Thanks


----------



## MagicShell

I am SO excited to hear about this trip!  Sounds like it off to a great start.  I would love to go to DL one day.  I agree with you that the buses are the worst part of DW, I am not a patient person.


----------



## dawnbu40

MagicShell said:


> I am SO excited to hear about this trip!  Sounds like it off to a great start.  I would love to go to DL one day.  I agree with you that the buses are the worst part of DW, I am not a patient person.



Thank you. Yes the whole trip was pretty perfect 
Me either


----------



## RachelNinja

I can't even wrap my mind around the fact that you just WALKED to DTD!  I imagine that going to DLR would be more relaxing not having to rush to try to catch buses or see them just pass by.


----------



## dawnbu40

RachelNinja said:


> I can't even wrap my mind around the fact that you just WALKED to DTD!  I imagine that going to DLR would be more relaxing not having to rush to try to catch buses or see them just pass by.



Everything is so close together that the Disney owned resorts there do not even have buses! We loved that


----------



## WDWaddictt

That is so cool!  When I have been looking into going to Disneyland I have always picked PPier.  Therefore I am very excited to hear how you like it and how far of a walk it is from the parks.
I also fly from Detroit, how was the flight?  Expensive?  Long?  Airport at LAX, was it confusing?  Crazy busy?  Was the shuttle service easy to find?  Good customer service?  Expensive?  Thanks for your help!  These are my biggest concerns with going, especially when we are on a strict budget.


----------



## pkondz

dawnbu40 said:


> Ok, is everybody ready to get this party started?



You betcha!



dawnbu40 said:


> Our flight was at 6:30am so our day began crazy early.



Whoa. That's insane. Airlines do that on purpose, right? There's some scheduler out there going, "Okay, we got them on the seven o'clock plane... let's see if we can make 'em go for six thirty!"



dawnbu40 said:


> (but it's not like anyone actually sleeps the night before they head to Disney anyway)



True.

But I'm betting you fell asleep just before the alarm went off.



dawnbu40 said:


> We were flying Southwest and as we waited to board I was a little nervous about their boarding procedure.
> 
> Since we had a pretty long flight ahead of us I didn't want to be seated with strangers so I paid $12.50 pp for the option for a better place in line. We ended up being like 29-31A which meant we were among the first on and did not end up having a problem. I worried for nothing.



Wait. You say you paid for the upgrade, then when you got it, you worried for nothing?

Do you mean, even with paying the extra, you were worried that others had had the same thought and you'd _still_ be out of luck?



dawnbu40 said:


> We had a smooth flight and arrived at our layover in Denver 30 minutes early



Did I mention that when Ruby and Elle flew through Denver, Elle was quite concerned? She had read the silly rumours surrounding Denver.

Even after I debunked them all, she still wasn't too sure about it. 



dawnbu40 said:


> We had about an hour til our next flight so we grabbed some snacks and Caitlin took some pics.



She did?!?!?

No. Way.



dawnbu40 said:


> We got super excited when we spotted the "Hollywood" sign from the airplane!



I would too. That's pretty cool.



dawnbu40 said:


> We arrived at LAX right on time and our bags arrived about 15 minutes later.



Heh. 
That sounds like first you guys arrived on a flight, then your bags flew in 15 minutes later, on another flight.



dawnbu40 said:


>



Nice shot. I can tell someone's getting better and better at photography.



dawnbu40 said:


> I cannot even tell you how excited we were to be here.



Try. :



dawnbu40 said:


> I got in line to check-in while Caitlin and Dale hit the gift shop.



What? Dale made you stand in line while he went off gallavanting?

Is chivalry dead??? 



dawnbu40 said:


> We loved how everything was in walking distance from the hotel. To get to DTD we passed the DL Hotel
> and within a few more minutes we were at DTD. Not needing a bus to get everywhere is amazing!



That right there, is one heck of a nice perk for staying at a DL resort!



dawnbu40 said:


> Dale and Caitlin ordered some adult beverages. Caitlin had the Island Daiquiri  while Dale tried the Panama Punch. They both enjoyed their selections



I gotta know. Isn't there still a part of you that wants to tell Caitlin she's not old enough to order grown up drinks?

I'm thinking that the 'mom instinct' must still kick in, no?



dawnbu40 said:


> For her entrée Caitlin wanted a sandwich wrap but they did not have any gluten free options so they wrapped it in lettuce.
> 
> Dale and I split the rack of ribs.



ummm.... I'm gonna go with door number two Monty.
Sorry, that lettuce wrap doesn't look too appetizing... but the ribs look good!



dawnbu40 said:


> Even though the RFC tends to get a bad rap on the Dis, we all really enjoyed our meals. Good food and a lively atmosphere. A nice way to begin our DL adventure!



We used to eat there *all the time* when the kids were itty bitty. So I think I'm a little burnt out with the whole experience.

But I don't think we ever had a meal we didn't enjoy.



dawnbu40 said:


> After we finished our meals it was time for more pictures.



Shocked! I'm absolutely gobsmacked!



dawnbu40 said:


> Bellies full it was time to head out into DTD and see all that it had to offer!
> Come back next time and Caitlin will tell you all about it



Sounds good! Thanks for the chapter!


----------



## dawnbu40

WDWaddictt said:


> That is so cool!  When I have been looking into going to Disneyland I have always picked PPier.  Therefore I am very excited to hear how you like it and how far of a walk it is from the parks.
> I also fly from Detroit, how was the flight?  Expensive?  Long?  Airport at LAX, was it confusing?  Crazy busy?  Was the shuttle service easy to find?  Good customer service?  Expensive?  Thanks for your help!  These are my biggest concerns with going, especially when we are on a strict budget.





We chose PP mostly for the theme park view they offer. You'll have to wait though to see the pics of our view.

We flew Southwest for about $260pp which really isn't much more than fares to WDW. It took about 6 hours to get to LAX including our layover.

The LAX airport was not confusing at all and each airline has its own stop for the Disneyland Express so you literally just walk outside and wait. The cost of the shuttle was 30$pp rt and I think it maxes out at 99$per family.

Let me know if you have more questions


----------



## dawnbu40

pkondz said:


> You betcha!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa. That's insane. Airlines do that on purpose, right? There's some scheduler out there going, "Okay, we got them on the seven o'clock plane... let's see if we can make 'em go for six thirty!"
> 
> I tend to be an early riser so I prefer to get up and get moving so we have more time wherever we're headed/
> 
> True.
> 
> But I'm betting you fell asleep just before the alarm went off.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. You say you paid for the upgrade, then when you got it, you worried for nothing?
> 
> Do you mean, even with paying the extra, you were worried that others had had the same thought and you'd _still_ be out of luck?
> 
> I ended up paying for the upgrade due to my worries.
> 
> Did I mention that when Ruby and Elle flew through Denver, Elle was quite concerned? She had read the silly rumours surrounding Denver.
> 
> Even after I debunked them all, she still wasn't too sure about it.
> 
> Rumors about Denver? I hadn't heard any or I might have been concerned too
> 
> She did?!?!?
> 
> No. Way.
> 
> 
> 
> I would too. That's pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh.
> That sounds like first you guys arrived on a flight, then your bags flew in 15 minutes later, on another flight.
> 
> Isnt that how it works
> 
> Nice shot. I can tell someone's getting better and better at photography.
> 
> 
> 
> Try. :
> 
> 
> 
> What? Dale made you stand in line while he went off gallavanting?
> 
> Is chivalry dead???
> 
> In all fairness, the reservation was in my name.
> 
> That right there, is one heck of a nice perk for staying at a DL resort!
> 
> Yes it is!
> 
> I gotta know. Isn't there still a part of you that wants to tell Caitlin she's not old enough to order grown up drinks?
> 
> I'm thinking that the 'mom instinct' must still kick in, no?
> 
> I'm used to it
> 
> ummm.... I'm gonna go with door number two Monty.
> Sorry, that lettuce wrap doesn't look too appetizing... but the ribs look good!
> 
> They were!
> 
> We used to eat there *all the time* when the kids were itty bitty. So I think I'm a little burnt out with the whole experience.
> 
> But I don't think we ever had a meal we didn't enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Shocked! I'm absolutely gobsmacked!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good! Thanks for the chapter!



Thanks for reading


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*When we last left off we had finished lunch at RFC. For those of you who have never been to Disneyland's DTD it is much smaller than the WDW one we have come to know and love! Idk if it's smaller per square footage than the other but there doesn't seem to be as many shops as the other ones and the ones they have are smaller than their WDW counterparts.

Our first stop was to check out the Lego statues because rumor had it my favorite movie had been legoized!





Although I do find it weird Belle looks like a Lego person but Beast looks normal 

You will remember this one though











Inside they had a wizard





and another Disneyland specific









This makes much more sense with both Aladdin and Jasmine as lego people.

They also had an Avenger






One unique part of DTD is that the monorail to the parks leaves from here






They also have some unique restaurants





This place looked like so much fun! They also have dueling pianos on Thursdays!





The one on your left is unique the other I am sure you all have passed by in WDW.






I really liked this art shop better than the one in WDW





One of the things I found odd though is in a lot of these stores CMs are dressed normally. No store specific clothing like in WDW.

This seemed to be about the same size as its WDW counterpart





Just not as interesting to look at 





I really like the architecture here though!





The Vault is DL's version of TrenD













I thought these purses were too cute!





I spy mom and dad!






This is DL's version of Goofy's Candy 





A store tailored to younger girls






The DTD entrance to the Grand Californian





Another DL specific restaurant







*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*The area was very pretty though





The World of Disney store is not as impressive as WDW's













I had to take this picture because I sent it to my grandma and asked how she ended up in DL?!













I thought the Disney map behind the main cash registers was pretty





And no DTD trip is complete without at least one purchase!





I plan on wearing this on our November trip 


After my purchase was done we headed back out!




We were going for our first look at the parks!





This completely blew my mind, they are literally across the way from one another!

This is in the center of the area





The ticket booths










Mine and Dad's tickets





He got Tow Mater and I got Donald... It's kinda scary how spot on Disney was with characters and our personalities!

Hidden Mickey bench!

















Right across from each other!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's my mind being blown.





Then we headed back from where we came





It's a very pretty DTD though









*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*This is a cardboard cut out in a window. You walk through an area to get to Grand Californian and it's in one of the windows on your way.





We entered into the Grand Californian and it is a beautiful resort!





Hallway to their convention centers.

Doesn't this look like the perfect place to relax after a long park day?!





Artwork





Just love this lobby!!!




















Their pool area





Entrance gates






Our home for the week!





Proximity to DCL






The buffet in our hotel where we ate on our last day





So you all know we chose this room based on the theme park view...





It did not disappoint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






This was outside our window!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   (mind being blown again)

We could even see DL!!!!!!!!!!






Now for the rest of our room





I loved the beach balls!










But we all know what really caught our attention!





After gaping open mouthed at the view we decided to head to the pool

the hallway





The pool





Me after I was done enjoying the slide!





I will leave you at the pool and mom can fill you in about the rest of the night![/*


----------



## rsb7706

That view is AMAZING!!! 

I like your shirt for November too. I'm trying to stock up on some new outfits for my trip. When are you going again?


----------



## MEK

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/*



Wow! Wow! Wowwowwow!   That really is an amazing view!  And I'm sure it was even better in person.  How did you manage to tear yourself away from that!  

The room itself is really adorable.  How cute.

Really loved the DTD Disney pictures.  It looks like such a cool area and it has lots of foliage.  Just perfect.

Love your new sweatshirt.  

Very cool that the parks are so close together.  I am glad you survived having your mind blown that many times in one day!


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Disneyland's DTD it is much smaller than the WDW one we have come to know and love! Idk if it's smaller per square footage than the other but there doesn't seem to be as many shops as the other ones and the ones they have are smaller than their WDW counterparts.*



Makes sense. They have less area to work with.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Our first stop was to check out the Lego statues because rumor had it my favorite movie had been legoized!*



So did you ever find out if they did  a lego Scream 4?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Although I do find it weird Belle looks like a Lego person but Beast looks normal *



I was thinking, "Who's the little kid with Beast?" 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Inside they had a wizard*



And here I thought it was a gnome with a mushroom on his head.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *One unique part of DTD is that the monorail to the parks leaves from here*



I imagine it doesn't travel very far.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *This place looked like so much fun! They also have dueling pianos on Thursdays!*



I've never been to a place with dueling pianos. I'd love to, some day.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *The Vault is DL's version of TrenD
> 
> 
> 
> *



Too bad you can't get in.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I thought these purses were too cute!*



I'm sorry, but if I wanna get my man card back, I'm not allowed to comment here.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I spy mom and dad!*



 Took me a while to find them!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I had to take this picture because I sent it to my grandma and asked how she ended up in DL?!*



What did she say?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *This completely blew my mind, they are literally across the way from one another!*



!!! I had no idea!

Mind equally blown.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *He got Tow Mater and I got Donald... It's kinda scary how spot on Disney was with characters and our personalities!*



Oh, really?

So you have a temper and like to run around without any pants on?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Hidden Mickey bench!*



Gotta admit. That's pretty clever.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Right across from each other!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's my mind being blown.*



 ka-boom.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *This is a cardboard cut out in a window. You walk through an area to get to Grand Californian and it's in one of the windows on your way.
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think I'm missing something here. 
Where's the cutout?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Doesn't this look like the perfect place to relax after a long park day?!*



 Gimme a good book and I'm all set.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *So you all know we chose this room based on the theme park view...
> 
> It did not disappoint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This was outside our window!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   (mind being blown again)
> 
> We could even see DL!!!!!!!!!!*



Those views are absolutely amazing!
Just. Amazing.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I loved the beach balls!*



That's a really nice touch! Can you imagine some little girl finding those?

Oh, never mind. You did!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Me after I was done enjoying the slide!*



Looks like someone got herself a new bathing suit.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I will leave you at the pool and mom can fill you in about the rest of the night!*



Thanks for the update Caitlin!


----------



## WDWaddictt

dawnbu40 said:


> We chose PP mostly for the theme park view they offer. You'll have to wait though to see the pics of our view.
> 
> We flew Southwest for about $260pp which really isn't much more than fares to WDW. It took about 6 hours to get to LAX including our layover.
> 
> The LAX airport was not confusing at all and each airline has its own stop for the Disneyland Express so you literally just walk outside and wait. The cost of the shuttle was 30$pp rt and I think it maxes out at 99$per family.
> 
> Let me know if you have more questions



Awesome...thanks so much!  That flight price is not bad at all!  So cool!  Can't wait to read more...


----------



## WDWaddictt

Great update...love those views!  They would be amazing at night!


----------



## POLY1985

All I can say it WOW!!!  Your view was amazing!!
Poor Belle! She looked so bizarre compared to the Beast.
I love how close everything is. The Grand Californian looks similar to the Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## Queenofallthings

Seems so weird that everything is right there, how fantastic was that??  Amazing pictures....DTD looks gorgeous!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

rsb7706 said:


> That view is AMAZING!!!
> 
> I like your shirt for November too. I'm trying to stock up on some new outfits for my trip. When are you going again?



*We definitely had some pixie dust!!

November 4th-11th it's my 23rd birthday trip!*



MEK said:


> Wow! Wow! Wowwowwow!   That really is an amazing view!  And I'm sure it was even better in person.  How did you manage to tear yourself away from that!
> 
> The room itself is really adorable.  How cute.
> 
> Really loved the DTD Disney pictures.  It looks like such a cool area and it has lots of foliage.  Just perfect.
> 
> Love your new sweatshirt.
> 
> Very cool that the parks are so close together.  I am glad you survived having your mind blown that many times in one day!




*It was just stunning! Whenever we were in the room we would always have be looking out the window!

It was very nicely themed.

It was a gorgeous place!

Thank you!

It was so weird because you hear about them being close together but you never realize just how close together they are! I am glad I did too!*


pkondz said:


> Makes sense. They have less area to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> So did you ever find out if they did  a lego Scream 4?
> 
> * That would have been awesome!*
> 
> I was thinking, "Who's the little kid with Beast?"
> 
> *it's weird I don't know why they do that to some of the statues.*
> 
> And here I thought it was a gnome with a mushroom on his head.
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine it doesn't travel very far.
> 
> *It goes from DTD and a has a loop around Tomorrowland in DL. It's not a bad ride but it is short. It helps though because this monorail is not air conditioned so you wouldn't want to be on it for too long anyway.*
> 
> I've never been to a place with dueling pianos. I'd love to, some day.
> 
> *It's so much fun! I am hoping to stop by Jellyrolls in November!*
> 
> Too bad you can't get in.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but if I wanna get my man card back, I'm not allowed to comment here.
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a while to find them!
> 
> 
> 
> What did she say?
> 
> *She said she missed us so she thought she would stop by *
> 
> !!! I had no idea!
> 
> Mind equally blown.
> 
> *It was crazy!*
> 
> Oh, really?
> 
> So you have a temper and like to run around without any pants on?
> 
> *You just summed up a typical Friday night *
> 
> Gotta admit. That's pretty clever.
> 
> 
> 
> ka-boom.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm missing something here.
> Where's the cutout?
> 
> *The fountain and the carthay circle building were the cutouts. It looks like a picture though.*
> 
> Gimme a good book and I'm all set.
> 
> 
> 
> Those views are absolutely amazing!
> Just. Amazing.
> 
> *We got very lucky!*
> 
> That's a really nice touch! Can you imagine some little girl finding those?
> 
> Oh, never mind. You did!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone got herself a new bathing suit.
> 
> *Yes I did! I ordered it like two weeks before we left *
> 
> Thanks for the update Caitlin!



*Thanks for the post Pkondz*



WDWaddictt said:


> Great update...love those views!  They would be amazing at night!


*It was so amazing! They were we have pics from that night!*



POLY1985 said:


> All I can say it WOW!!!  Your view was amazing!!
> Poor Belle! She looked so bizarre compared to the Beast.
> I love how close everything is. The Grand Californian looks similar to the Wilderness Lodge.


*It was amazing!!!

Yeah she looks more like the Beast in this one!

It really does! We made that comparison many times!*




Queenofallthings said:


> Seems so weird that everything is right there, how fantastic was that??  Amazing pictures....DTD looks gorgeous!



*It was so nice!!! It was great being able to walk from your hotel room to the parks or DTD.

It was!*


----------



## abbie13_15

I'm in


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

abbie13_15 said:


> I'm in



*Welcome!*


----------



## RGirl

Joining in!

Love DLR!!!!  I took my DD for her fifth birthday in 2012, and I'm hoping that we will be returning in January for her 7th!  

Loved the tour of DTD - we have not spent a lot of time there.  Your room view was amazing!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

RGirl said:


> Joining in!
> 
> Love DLR!!!!  I took my DD for her fifth birthday in 2012, and I'm hoping that we will be returning in January for her 7th!
> 
> Loved the tour of DTD - we have not spent a lot of time there.  Your room view was amazing!



*Welcome!

DL is amazing!!

You should take some time out on your next trip! 

We were very lucky with the view we had!*


----------



## MagicShell

That view is incredible!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

MagicShell said:


> That view is incredible!



*It was definitely magical!*


----------



## TinksThree

*I am finally getting to begin this TR!  WOW!!  That view is amazing!!!  Well, I saw it on Facebook but I guess it just didn't click until I was reading here...WOW!!!  RFC looks really cool!  And I can't imagine everything being so close together...after WDW and having to plan time just to commute!*


----------



## dawnbu40

Hi All! Time to finish off our Disneyland arrival day!

When Caitlin left off we had spent some time at the pool (on the roof! It felt so very "LA" ) and needed to go back to the room to freshen up and then head to get some dinner.We had booked "Club" (or concierge) Level so we'd be grabbing a light dinner in the Club Lounge.

** At Disney Resorts "Club Level" means you get extra attention from the Concierges when it comes to planning your vacation and while at the resort and it includes admission to the "Club Lounge". The lounge serves continental breakfast, mid day snacks, appetizers at dinnertime and then evening desserts. Beverages are available throughout the day. In WDW they even have "adult beverages" throughout the day but at DL they are only available during Happy Hour. (apparently Anaheim laws are different than Orlando) Our family doesn't eat 3 big meals a day so for us Club Level works very well and since I was able to upgrade to it for about $200 it was a money saver too!

We got to the Lounge and the food was ready and waiting! What did we have to chose from?














There were also meatballs out but they were camera shy.  For beverages there was beer and wine, soft drinks, bottled water and coffee.

We ate our fill and then headed out for some fun.

On the way Caitlin was of course snapping pics

Art work on the walls















Light fixture





When we got outside we saw our first DL feral cat




For those of you not familiar with the DL cats, the story is that soon after the park opened they began to have a mice problem. To combat the mice they brought in some cats. Flash forward to the present and there are a lot of feral cats roaming throughout DL. For some reason Caitlin found this fascinating and had to photograph every cat we saw.

The next sight we passed on our walk was the Disneyland Hotel's gazebo





Then we passed this beautiful seating area





Finally we spotted our destination-TRADER SAM'S ENCHANTED TIKI BAR!!





Trader Sam's is a bar like no other! It is inspired by both the Tiki Room and 
Trader Sam of the Jungle Cruise and the place is decorated with mementos of his travels and the corny jokes are plentiful. The entire wait and bar staff in this little place are all in character and we have never been to such a fun bar! Honestly this place is a must do for adults visiting DL and Dale now tells anyone thinking of DL that they have to go here 

What does this place look like you ask? Well we just happen to have some pictures to share 
















(see the tiki? Its eyes moved all night)















And if you're hungry, they have food too






Caitlin had done a lot of DL research so she knew that if you ordered certain drinks you would experience the "enchantment" the bar had to offer.  She and Dale decided to split the "UhOha"

When the waiter brought this drink it was on fire and he was chanting and he made it rain and it was pretty awesome! (unbeknownst to me Caitlin posted video of this on Facebook and I was laughing so hard I looked 3 sheets to the wind and all I had was a Coke )  The pictures on the walls also get into the act and the volcano erupts!!






Here they are imbibing




As you can tell, Trader Sam's was a blast and we all give it big thumbs up   If you are ever in DL you must visit. Kids are welcome until 8 and after that it's 21 and over only.


**continued next post


----------



## dawnbu40

When we left Sam's we took a tour around the DL Hotel.

Their pool is so cute with it's monorail




Some topiaries





In the lobby they have tea cup chairs! So cute




The hotel gift shop




When we walked back outside we passed Goofy's Kitchen




and the hotel's counter service location




Then we walked the short walk back to our hotel. When we got back it was only about 8pm but since it was 11pm in our time zone we were pretty wiped out!

When we got to the room we found some major pixie dust!

First we spotted that treats had been left! 





Then we noticed our bed had been decorated








In case you don't recall I had mentioned to the clerk at the front desk that our trip was our 25th wedding anniversary gift to each other so they decided to make it extra special! 

On both beds we found chocolates which would be left every night of our stay




We ended up with so many of them I took them home to our Sunday School class and they loved them!

By 8:30 I was ready for some sleep and I was out as soon as my head hit the pillow. Caitlin however couldn't tear herself away from the window

























As she was gazing out the window, "World of Color" began. She called Dale and I to get up and watch. Dale got up, while I mumbled something about I'd "see it some other time".  So here are some pics of the back side of WOC.









When the show ended they were both beat and soon we were all asleep. Afterall, we needed our rest because in the morning we'd be headed to the park!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## declansdad

That view is even more incredible at night.


----------



## dawnbu40

declansdad said:


> That view is even more incredible at night.



Yes it was! We absolutely loved that view


----------



## Credit Man

Very cool!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## dawnbu40

Credit Man said:


> Very cool!  Thanks for posting.



Thank you! And thank you for posting


----------



## POLY1985

OMG!!! I am speechless with the view from your room. I love the look of Cars Land - cant wait to read about that!
The teacup seats are too cute!!!!
Trader Sams looks like a lot of fun. I read that they are planning one for Poly.
I love that they have the Tangaroa Terrace- they used to have a restaurant by that name at the Poly and we ate at it on our honeymoon.
Happy 25th Anniversary to you and Dale!!!!!


----------



## dawnbu40

POLY1985 said:


> OMG!!! I am speechless with the view from your room. I love the look of Cars Land - cant wait to read about that!
> The teacup seats are too cute!!!!
> Trader Sams looks like a lot of fun. I read that they are planning one for Poly.
> I love that they have the Tangaroa Terrace- they used to have a restaurant by that name at the Poly and we ate at it on our honeymoon.
> Happy 25th Anniversary to you and Dale!!!!!




Cars Land is amazing! I can't wait to tell you all about that!
That would be awesome if the Poly gets a Trader Sam's! I may never get Dale to the parks though 

Thank you. Our anniversary isn't actually until Dec but due to his job we can never take a vacation at that time so we always celebrate early.


----------



## DisneytheKid

Great trip report so far!  Looking forward to seeing what comes next!


----------



## dawnbu40

DisneytheKid said:


> Great trip report so far!  Looking forward to seeing what comes next!



Thank you


----------



## KBrown88

What a fun surprise to come back to your room and see the flowers and Mickey Rice Crispy treats for your anniversary!


----------



## dawnbu40

KBrown88 said:


> What a fun surprise to come back to your room and see the flowers and Mickey Rice Crispy treats for your anniversary!



It was a wonderful surprise


----------



## MEK

You know - normally I don't live or die for a room view, but that view really was worth it.  Just amazing.  How cool to see world of color from the room.  That's pretty special.

The bar (I already forget its name) looks like a lot of fun.  Cute picture of Dale & Caitlin.  And cute picture of you hanging out in the teacup.

Nice offerings in the CL and how nice that they decorated the bed.  Very cute.


----------



## pkondz

dawnbu40 said:


> When Caitlin left off we had spent some time at the pool (on the roof! It felt so very "LA" )



I've always found pools on a roof to be the height of decadence.
I mean, the engineering that must go into something like that.
Pools are _heavy_!



dawnbu40 said:


> At Disney Resorts "Club Level" means you get extra attention from the Concierges when it comes to planning your vacation and while at the resort and it includes admission to the "Club Lounge". The lounge serves continental breakfast, mid day snacks, appetizers at dinnertime and then evening desserts. Beverages are available throughout the day. In WDW they even have "adult beverages" throughout the day but at DL they are only available during Happy Hour.



Pretty sweet deal!



dawnbu40 said:


> (apparently Anaheim laws are different than Orlando)



Lawlessness in Orlando

lawlessness?

It's Thanksgiving weekend in Canada and now I'm thinking of the WKRP turkey episode.

lawlessness.... Les Nessman...

see?

It was either that or Lucy Lawless.... but we don't have a Xena holiday.


We so should.


Where were we? Oh! Disneyland... Club Level... right. 



dawnbu40 said:


> There were also meatballs out but they were camera shy.



I so want to photoshop some meatballs, cowering in fear.
But I'm at work.

Just use your imagination...



dawnbu40 said:


> On the way Caitlin was of course snapping pics



That's something new, for her, isn't it?

:



dawnbu40 said:


> For those of you not familiar with the DL cats, the story is that soon after the park opened they began to have a mice problem. To combat the mice they brought in some cats. Flash forward to the present and there are a lot of feral cats roaming throughout DL. For some reason Caitlin found this fascinating and had to photograph every cat we saw.



Actually, I find it fascinating too. I didn't know they were still around.
I'd heard about it, but just assumed it was something that happened (and ended) in the 60s or 70s.



dawnbu40 said:


> Trader Sam's is a bar like no other! It is inspired by both the Tiki Room and
> Trader Sam of the Jungle Cruise and the place is decorated with mementos of his travels and the corny jokes are plentiful. The entire wait and bar staff in this little place are all in character and we have never been to such a fun bar! Honestly this place is a must do for adults visiting DL and Dale now tells anyone thinking of DL that they have to go here



Sounds like a blast!



dawnbu40 said:


> What does this place look like you ask? Well we just happen to have some pictures to share



You do? 
I never expected that...


ahem...



dawnbu40 said:


> Caitlin had done a lot of DL research so she knew that if you ordered certain drinks you would experience the "enchantment" the bar had to offer.  She and Dale decided to split the "UhOha"
> 
> When the waiter brought this drink it was on fire and he was chanting and he made it rain and it was pretty awesome! (unbeknownst to me Caitlin posted video of this on Facebook and I was laughing so hard I looked 3 sheets to the wind and all I had was a Coke )  The pictures on the walls also get into the act and the volcano erupts!!



Cool!
Can you explain the "made it rain" part?



dawnbu40 said:


> Their pool is so cute with it's monorail



Is the monorail the slide?



dawnbu40 said:


> So cute



Absolutely.
I couldn't agree more.

Oh, and the table and chairs are cute, too.



dawnbu40 said:


> When we got to the room we found some major pixie dust!



That's really great.
Only at Disney...



dawnbu40 said:


> We ended up with so many of them I took them home to our Sunday School class and they loved them!







dawnbu40 said:


> By 8:30 I was ready for some sleep and I was out as soon as my head hit the pillow.



Aw, poor Dawn.
All tuckerd out.



dawnbu40 said:


> Caitlin however couldn't tear herself away from the window



Well, after seeing those pics, I can't blame her!



dawnbu40 said:


> Thanks for reading!



Thanks for the chapter!


----------



## dawnbu40

MEK said:


> You know - normally I don't live or die for a room view, but that view really was worth it.  Just amazing.  How cool to see world of color from the room.  That's pretty special.
> 
> I'm usually the same way. At WDW I figure if we get a free upgrade to a view, awesome, but I don't see the point of spending the extra. For DL we had seen pics of the view and since we weren't sure if we'd ever be back we paid the extra and were so glad we did!
> 
> 
> The bar (I already forget its name) looks like a lot of fun.  Cute picture of Dale & Caitlin.  And cute picture of you hanging out in the teacup.
> 
> Nice offerings in the CL and how nice that they decorated the bed.  Very cute.



Thank you. It was a really fun night and the perfect5 ending to a wonderful day.


----------



## dawnbu40

pkondz said:


> I've always found pools on a roof to be the height of decadence.
> I mean, the engineering that must go into something like that.
> Pools are _heavy_!
> Good point!
> 
> 
> Pretty sweet deal!
> 
> 
> 
> Lawlessness in Orlando
> 
> lawlessness?
> 
> It's Thanksgiving weekend in Canada and now I'm thinking of the WKRP turkey episode.
> 
> lawlessness.... Les Nessman...
> 
> 
> Classic episode!  "As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly!!!"
> 
> see?
> 
> It was either that or Lucy Lawless.... but we don't have a Xena holiday.
> 
> 
> We so should.
> 
> Hmm I don't know about that one
> Where were we? Oh! Disneyland... Club Level... right.
> 
> 
> 
> I so want to photoshop some meatballs, cowering in fear.
> But I'm at work.
> 
> Just use your imagination...
> 
> 
> 
> That's something new, for her, isn't it?
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I find it fascinating too. I didn't know they were still around.
> I'd heard about it, but just assumed it was something that happened (and ended) in the 60s or 70s.
> Nope they are still there. We saw them in the parks too.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a blast!
> It was!
> 
> 
> You do?
> I never expected that...
> 
> 
> ahem...
> 
> Do I detect some sarcasm?
> 
> Cool!
> Can you explain the "made it rain" part?
> 
> Ok so I was so into the moment I thought it was raining from the ceiling. Apparently the bartender had a squirt gun
> 
> Is the monorail the slide?
> Yep!
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> Oh, and the table and chairs are cute, too.
> 
> Aww thank you
> 
> That's really great.
> Only at Disney...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, poor Dawn.
> All tuckerd out.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, after seeing those pics, I can't blame her!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the chapter!



Yes I was but that was about the only time the time difference really bothered me.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Queenofallthings

Who knew about the feral cats...not me!!  Learn something new everyday!  Love the pic of Dale and Caitlin...too cute!  That bar sounds like a blast!

What an amazing way to spend the end of your arrival day...and all from the comfort of your room


----------



## dawnbu40

Queenofallthings said:


> Who knew about the feral cats...not me!!  Learn something new everyday!  Love the pic of Dale and Caitlin...too cute!  That bar sounds like a blast!
> 
> I had thought it was just an urban legend but it was true. I like that pic too
> 
> What an amazing way to spend the end of your arrival day...and all from the comfort of your room



Yes it was perfect!


----------



## MagicShell

What a fun day!  It sounds so cool for everything to be so close together.  I'm glad Caitlin decided to stay up and take pictures from your window.  They are awesome.  I love theme parks all lit up.


----------



## dawnbu40

MagicShell said:


> What a fun day!  It sounds so cool for everything to be so close together.  I'm glad Caitlin decided to stay up and take pictures from your window.  They are awesome.  I love theme parks all lit up.



It was a really great arrival day! Thank you


----------



## TinksThree

*I am just getting more and more enchanted with DL!  And that view never gets old!!!*


----------



## dawnbu40

TinksThree said:


> *I am just getting more and more enchanted with DL!  And that view never gets old!!!*



We absolutely fell in love with DL! I think it gets a bad rap from people who try too hard to compare it to WDW rather than just seeing it for what it is.  No it didn't


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Caitlin, this is really good!!


----------



## MyWndrlnd

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> So you all know we chose this room based on the theme park view...
> 
> It did not disappoint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This was outside our window!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   (mind being blown again)
> 
> We could even see DL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [/*



What a wonderful view!!!  We never stay on site because I have relatives just 20 minutes away, but seeing views like this makes me rethink that strategy


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

MyWndrlnd said:


> What a wonderful view!!!  We never stay on site because I have relatives just 20 minutes away, but seeing views like this makes me rethink that strategy



*We enjoyed staying on site not only for the view but the hotels offer special events for people staying there! We enjoyed a couple of these during our stay!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*When we last left off we were fast asleep dreaming of what laid ahead of us the next day! 

I woke up bright and early so I could head here 





I was the only person there! It's a smaller gym than I am used to when compared to WDW hotels. The pictures on the far side had the characters integrated into them which I thought was a pretty cool addition!

After working out I headed back to the hotel room and we all got ready and headed down to breakfast then started our walk to the park.





You pass through the Grand Californian in order to take the quickest route to the parks. They have a secret entrance to Downtown Disney which is the quicker way to DL and they have their own entrance to DCA.






Such a beautiful hotel!











Hey Mickey!






Finally, in reality it wasn't a long walk, we got the front gates!






Hey DCA see you in a couple of days!










While waiting in line we had a family of four ahead of us. Mom, Dad, a young boy probably 2-3 and his older sister 7-8 dressed as Rapunzel. The boy was getting tired of waiting and started climbing on the fencing then got yelled at to sit in his stroller. To entertain him his dad said "How about we have some fun and you choose your character?" The daughter said "I want to too" The dad turned to her and said "You are dressed as Rapunzel you're already having fun!!!!!!" 

We all cracked up at that and it was a strong contender for our TR title!

Once the gates opened they took our picture so it could be tagged on to our ticket and filed us through. They don't have an opening show here so it was just people counting down.





For some reason we didn't spend a ton of time on Main Street this trip  So people who say there is nothing to do need to talk to us about just how much we missed and plan to see next time!

I loved this set up!





There it is 






And let me tell you every bit as magical as Cinderella's!!!!!






We were headed to wait over here





For a certain archeologist's ride! 





Spoiler alert we never saw the original.

After the rope was dropped we tried to walk as quickly as possible to here





The idea of the ride is that the Temple of the Forbidden Eye has been opened up to tourist's and you are one of the lucky people who get to go!





Actual prop from one of the movies















I seriously loved all of the theming in this line! Disney knows what it's talking about!






Why'd it have to be snakes?!









I am apologizing now for my abundant ride pictures! Before going on this trip I hadn't seen many if any at all so I made sure I took as many as possible!








*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*



You can't look in to the eye on your adventure or bad things will happen!

You have your choice from the fountain of youth, being able to tell the future or riches. What would you choose?


















How cool is this Q?!?!













You can actually hear bats flying around this area!





What happens if you don't watch your step?





Only a bonehead would do that 





I think he got the point in the end!





Oh really Indie?





Okay I will stay away from them!

AAAAAHHHH I miss this Q!!





If anyone is familiar with this at DHS the same effect happens!





The tablets from the different rooms




You might remember this guy!





On the opposite side there is an old movie projector set up to look like it's playing the safety reel.





I'm in love with this picture!





Our ride vehicles await us!





This ride is a lot like Dinosaur as to how jerky it is! You begin your journey in the temple but someone looks into the eye of the statue





As you can see that's not good! Your ride vehicle then goes throughout a cavern and comes face to face with fire, spiders, arrows, and snakes!

but at the end you are saved by the one and only!





This quickly became my favorite DL ride!





Mom and Dad needed a bio break so I roamed around taking pictures.





Tarzan's treehouse

*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*















At DL they have four different water rides. The riverboat, the Columbia, canoes and the Tom Sawyer boat although their island is themed to pirates!

Our next stop was here!





I was very excited about this ride because I had heard so many great things! The only downside was it was in the French Quarter.. Disney knows their stuff and it looks exactly the same and made me a bit misty eyed...













They have famous pirates painted on the walls of the Q.





Time to climb aboard!





First you're taken through the Louisiana Bayou





This is the Blue Bayou restaurant where you can eat and watch the ride!





No mermaids here





A bit of these are blurry and I apologize but I hope you can sort of see them!









Their skeleton area is very stretched out here





One of our old favorites!





Everyone together now! WE WANTS THE REDHEAD!





The drunken pig guy





Captain Jack! You see him as your climbing a hill to get to the last part of the ride.









Overall we loved it! I tried to take picture of things that were different and except for a couple scenes that didn't photograph well the first time through there isn't much. It is longer though and we did like this one better!





It was time to head to our next ride!





This area had been in a ton of pictures so I was very excited to see it in person!









Our next ride was behind this gate!

*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*



This was our next destination!









As everyone knows I am a huge HM fan! I was very excited to see how this stacked up to the WDW version!

One of the main differences is you can tell this stretching room is actually an elevator!





Look how high up the pictures are! They seem much closer at WDW!

Overall the ride wasn't that different. The line is a bit cooler and I have pictures of that on a different day but it was the same ride I know and love minus the awesome hitchhiking ghost sequence at the end. DL only has the images in your car not the hi-tech computerized ones.





More pictures of the FQ 





Our next stop was another oldie but a goodie!





This we actually had a bit of a wait for!













The ride is basically the same as WDW with a couple of twists





Say cheese!!





That twist would be piranhas! They live in the Amazon! (said in Darla from Finding Nemo voice) They made mom jump when they started jumping out of the water!





and you see mine and dad's new bff!! Trader Sam!





It was getting close to brunch time so we started heading that way 





Unfortunately the Matterhorn was closed this trip so we definitely have to go back and ride it!

Mom and dad headed to the restaurant while I went and got Space Mountain fast passes. 









and I met them here






I will let Mom fill you in on that next time![/*


----------



## nittanyliongirl02

Hi guys!   I'm back from 10 wonderful days at WDW and am now caught up!  DL looks amazing!  My friend who used to live in AZ and was a DL AP was telling me all about it!  Had to get back on and do more Disney reading as I'm going through withdrawal! (Last week at this time, we were taking the "sad bus" back to MCO).  But...my mom has agreed to head back to WDW with me in January , so it's time to do some planning AGAIN!!!



dawnbu40 said:


>




I'm sure this pic was meant to be of the liquor, however, I love how they have Carl and Ellie's collection jar for Paradise Falls on the shelf!  So cute, and what a great addition!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

nittanyliongirl02 said:


> Hi guys!   I'm back from 10 wonderful days at WDW and am now caught up!  DL looks amazing!  My friend who used to live in AZ and was a DL AP was telling me all about it!  Had to get back on and do more Disney reading as I'm going through withdrawal! (Last week at this time, we were taking the "sad bus" back to MCO).  But...my mom has agreed to head back to WDW with me in January , so it's time to do some planning AGAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure this pic was meant to be of the liquor, however, I love how they have Carl and Ellie's collection jar for Paradise Falls on the shelf!  So cute, and what a great addition!



*I hope you had a great trip!

We loved it!

Very exciting!!!! 

That picture was actually meant for the jar lol *


----------



## POLY1985

Hi Caitlin! Great update! Don't apologize for too many pictures - you can never take too many on vacation. I love seeing all these DL pictures-it makes me want to go even more. My family are huge Raiders fans so we would really love to see that one - it looks great! I like the way their Pirates ride starts in the bayou; it looks so pretty. The French quarter looks beautiful. SO sorry the Matterhorn wasn't running while you were there; it would have been so interesting to hear about it. We get on a plane this afternoon for Florida. We are spending a few days in Palm Beach with my father in law and then heading to Disney on Wednesday. This will be our first MNSSHP and F&W so I am really excited!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

POLY1985 said:


> Hi Caitlin! Great update! Don't apologize for too many pictures - you can never take too many on vacation. I love seeing all these DL pictures-it makes me want to go even more. My family are huge Raiders fans so we would really love to see that one - it looks great! I like the way their Pirates ride starts in the bayou; it looks so pretty. The French quarter looks beautiful. SO sorry the Matterhorn wasn't running while you were there; it would have been so interesting to hear about it. We get on a plane this afternoon for Florida. We are spending a few days in Palm Beach with my father in law and then heading to Disney on Wednesday. This will be our first MNSSHP and F&W so I am really excited!



*Thank you!

I am glad you enjoy all the pics!

It's such an amazing ride!

Everything we found there seemed a lot better than at WDW 

We will see it when we go back!

Hope you have an amazing time! Let us know when you post your TR!*


----------



## Eddygirl

I am in.....just caught up. 

I am now going to get a glass of vino and tuck into your linked DW TR.......

I look forward to more.....tales AND wonderful photos!!!!!


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *When we last left off we were fast asleep dreaming of what laid ahead of us the next day! *



Well.... Some of you were fast asleep. 
Some (and we won't mention any names... ok, it's Caitlin) were glued to the window most of the night.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I was the only person there!*



There's a reason! It's called vacation!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Such a beautiful hotel!*



It looks absolutely amazing!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Hey DCA see you in a couple of days!*



That must've been a bit weird. Did it kinda feel like you were turning your back on it?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *The dad turned to her and said "You are dressed as Rapunzel you're already having fun!!!!!!" *







PrincessCaitlin said:


> *And let me tell you every bit as magical as Cinderella's!!!!!*



Looks smaller. Is it?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We were headed to wait over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a certain archeologist's ride!*



I was looking at that, thinking: "The Tiki room is an archeologist's ride??"



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Actual prop from one of the movies*



I see they fixed the front grill. Here's some pics I scraped from Google











PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Why'd it have to be snakes?!*



Mongoose shortage?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I am apologizing now for my abundant ride pictures! Before going on this trip I hadn't seen many if any at all so I made sure I took as many as possible!*



Don't apologize! These are great!
I haven't seen most of these, keep 'em coming.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *You can't look in to the eye on your adventure or bad things will happen!*



sometimes bad things happen to good people.

I read that, somewhere.


so.


yeah.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *You have your choice from the fountain of youth, being able to tell the future or riches. What would you choose?*



Youth.

If I'm young again, I should be able to take what I know now and get rich...

Or really tick people off with my superior know-it-all attitude and get tossed out on my ear.


But I'll be young, so it won't hurt as much.

So it's all good.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *How cool is this Q?!?!*



Very. 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *What happens if you don't watch your step?*



You wind up picking doggy doo doo out of your shoes.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Only a bonehead would do that *



ba dum dum



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I think he got the point in the end!*



and the cymbal crash after the ba dum dum



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *This ride is a lot like Dinosaur as to how jerky it is! You begin your journey in the temple but someone looks into the eye of the statue*



There's always someone who doesn't listen and ruins it for everyone!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *As you can see that's not good! Your ride vehicle then goes throughout a cavern and comes face to face with fire, spiders, arrows, and snakes!*



"And that ain't what it takes to love me..."


Oh, ask your mom... No wait, she's too young, too.... Ask your Dad. 

:



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *At DL they have four different water rides. The riverboat, the Columbia, canoes and the Tom Sawyer boat although their island is themed to pirates!*



The Columbia?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *This is the Blue Bayou restaurant where you can eat and watch the ride!*



That would be pretty cool.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Everyone together now! WE WANTS THE REDHEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> *



We wants the redhead!

Actually, she kinda looks like you, Caitlin.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *As everyone knows I am a huge HM fan! I was very excited to see how this stacked up to the WDW version!*



Well of course you are. 
Know what ride is better then HM?

Nothing!





PrincessCaitlin said:


> *One of the main differences is you can tell this stretching room is actually an elevator!*



How? From the pictures being higher? Or you could feel yourself moving?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *The line is a bit cooler*



That really surprised me. I wouldn't've thought that with the upgrade to the line at WDW/MK.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *That twist would be piranhas! They live in the Amazon! (said in Darla from Finding Nemo voice) They made mom jump when they started jumping out of the water!*







PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Unfortunately the Matterhorn was closed this trip so we definitely have to go back and ride it!*



Too bad. But it gives you a good excuse to go back.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



Since my man card has been irrevocably lost, I'll say it.
Nice nails! 


I'm really never getting that sucker back.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I will let Mom fill you in on that next time![/*



Amazing pics! Thanks for the update!


----------



## MEK

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love these pictures.  Very nice!

I agree that the FQ looks so cool.  I have seen other pictures and it really is a lovely area. 

The Indian Jones ride looks very cool.  Cooler than sitting in a theatre and watching a show.  

Love the beginning of the POC ride.  Very cool that there is a restaurant right there that over looks the ride.  That is a neat touch.  

The piranhas in JC - nice touch!  I guess they would be scary if you didn't expect them.  

I think the HM building looks very cool.  So different from the building at WDW.  Interesting to hear how all the rides compare.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

Eddygirl said:


> I am in.....just caught up.
> 
> I am now going to get a glass of vino and tuck into your linked DW TR.......
> 
> I look forward to more.....tales AND wonderful photos!!!!!



*Thank you for joining us!

Thank you!*



pkondz said:


> Well.... Some of you were fast asleep.
> Some (and we won't mention any names... ok, it's Caitlin) were glued to the window most of the night.
> 
> * What mom didn't mention is I had been asleep then woke up to World of Color and dad and I stayed up through that and Dreams which we could also see from our room!*
> 
> There's a reason! It's called vacation!
> 
> *Vacation is no time to be lazy!*
> 
> It looks absolutely amazing!
> 
> *It was!*
> 
> That must've been a bit weird. Did it kinda feel like you were turning your back on it?
> 
> *Sort of but they had, had Morning Magic Hours so it would have been kind of packed by the time we got there. I also knew I would be seeing it the next morning!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks smaller. Is it?
> 
> *It is height wise I think like width wise it is bigger. It also has a walk through though which is awesome!*
> 
> I was looking at that, thinking: "The Tiki room is an archeologist's ride??"
> 
> 
> 
> I see they fixed the front grill. Here's some pics I scraped from Google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Very cool!*
> 
> Mongoose shortage?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't apologize! These are great!
> I haven't seen most of these, keep 'em coming.
> 
> *That's what I thought while taking them. I had to google search a lot in order to find pictures of things.*
> 
> sometimes bad things happen to good people.
> 
> I read that, somewhere.
> 
> 
> so.
> 
> 
> yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Youth.
> 
> If I'm young again, I should be able to take what I know now and get rich...
> 
> Or really tick people off with my superior know-it-all attitude and get tossed out on my ear.
> 
> 
> But I'll be young, so it won't hurt as much.
> 
> So it's all good.
> 
> * I would have chosen being able to see the future!*
> 
> Very.
> 
> 
> 
> You wind up picking doggy doo doo out of your shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ba dum dum
> 
> 
> 
> and the cymbal crash after the ba dum dum
> 
> *Thank you thank you!*
> 
> There's always someone who doesn't listen and ruins it for everyone!
> 
> *Of course there is!*
> 
> "And that ain't what it takes to love me..."
> 
> 
> Oh, ask your mom... No wait, she's too young, too.... Ask your Dad.
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> The Columbia?
> 
> *It's a really cool looking ship. I don't know if I have any pics of it out but they also use it for Fantasmic!*
> 
> That would be pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> We wants the redhead!
> 
> Actually, she kinda looks like you, Caitlin.
> 
> *You know you're a DISer when you take that as a very high compliment. Thank you Pkondz!*
> 
> Well of course you are.
> Know what ride is better then HM?
> 
> Nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> *Exactly!*
> 
> How? From the pictures being higher? Or you could feel yourself moving?
> 
> *The pictures are much higher and also look like they are made out of different material than the ones in WDW.*
> 
> That really surprised me. I wouldn't've thought that with the upgrade to the line at WDW/MK.
> 
> *That line is cool but this one is meant to be like the start of the ride at Disney with the photographs that change, the marble head busts and tons of candles everywhere.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad. But it gives you a good excuse to go back.
> 
> *It does!*
> 
> Since my man card has been irrevocably lost, I'll say it.
> Nice nails!
> 
> 
> I'm really never getting that sucker back.
> 
> * Thank you!*
> 
> Amazing pics! Thanks for the update!



*Thank you for reading!*



MEK said:


> I love these pictures.  Very nice!
> 
> I agree that the FQ looks so cool.  I have seen other pictures and it really is a lovely area.
> 
> The Indian Jones ride looks very cool.  Cooler than sitting in a theatre and watching a show.
> 
> Love the beginning of the POC ride.  Very cool that there is a restaurant right there that over looks the ride.  That is a neat touch.
> 
> The piranhas in JC - nice touch!  I guess they would be scary if you didn't expect them.
> 
> I think the HM building looks very cool.  So different from the building at WDW.  Interesting to hear how all the rides compare.



*Thank you!

It is such a pretty area!

It is the best ride there! I have no idea who decided DHS should just get a show!

It is such a pretty restaurant if they had, had food that appealed to us we would have eaten there!

They aren't always on so it was a surprise!

I love the HM building in DL! 

I was hoping you all would find the comparisons interesting!*


----------



## Queenofallthings

Wow...great pictures!  I have never felt the need or ever wanted to go to DL....but you have definitely changed my mind!!!


----------



## RGirl

Whoa!  I fell behind there!  But you are making me so excited for my not-quite-but-hopefully-soon-to-be-booked January trip to DLR!   

I loved all the pics and updates, but I have to go back to the teacup chairs in the DLH lobby!  WHAT!!??!!!  Those did not exist when we were there in January 2012!    Now I know we HAVE to go back in January 2014!  Okay, I'm really looking for an excuse, aren't i?  

Seriously - great updates.  Loved the tour of Indy - have never done that one because my DD wasn't tall enough.  I need to check the height restriction - maybe we can do it next time - it looks so fun!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

Queenofallthings said:


> Wow...great pictures!  I have never felt the need or ever wanted to go to DL....but you have definitely changed my mind!!!



*Thank you!

We didn't think we would love it just as much as WDW so it was a nice surprise!*



RGirl said:


> Whoa!  I fell behind there!  But you are making me so excited for my not-quite-but-hopefully-soon-to-be-booked January trip to DLR!
> 
> I loved all the pics and updates, but I have to go back to the teacup chairs in the DLH lobby!  WHAT!!??!!!  Those did not exist when we were there in January 2012!    Now I know we HAVE to go back in January 2014!  Okay, I'm really looking for an excuse, aren't i?
> 
> Seriously - great updates.  Loved the tour of Indy - have never done that one because my DD wasn't tall enough.  I need to check the height restriction - maybe we can do it next time - it looks so fun!


*Crossing my fingers for you!

 You just need to see those chairs!

Thank you! You need to go on Indy even if you just do baby swap!*


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Vacation is no time to be lazy!*



Yes it is!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *It is height wise I think like width wise it is bigger. It also has a walk through though which is awesome!*



I remember when Cinderella's castle had a walk through.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

pkondz said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Cinderella's castle had a walk through.



*I suppose we will agree to disagree you are talking to the girl who wishes she was doing a half marathon on her next trip 

Yea that area should be in the next update and we loved it!*


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I suppose we will agree to disagree you are talking to the girl who wishes she was doing a half marathon on her next trip *



I'm also talking to the girl who's up at 7am on a Sunday morning. 
I'm at work, what's your excuse?

Go back to bed!


Oh, wait.... maybe you're just getting home after a night out partying....


You go girl!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

pkondz said:


> I'm also talking to the girl who's up at 7am on a Sunday morning.
> I'm at work, what's your excuse?
> 
> Go back to bed!
> 
> 
> Oh, wait.... maybe you're just getting home after a night out partying....
> 
> 
> You go girl!



*I had church. I teach Sunday school but I wish I had just gotten home from partying *


----------



## dawnbu40

Hey Gang! Time for another update! 

When Caitlin left off she was off getting fast passes for Space Mountain. While she was doing that Dale and I were over at the Photography Shop trading in our Photopass+ Voucher. The CM who helped us there was one of the nicest most helpful Disney CMs we've ever worked with. I mention this because I have read in many places that the DL CMs are nowhere near as good as their WDW counterparts. We would beg to differ. 

 Anyway, we picked up the photopass card and if you are going to DL you MUST pre-order the Photopass. It is just $69.95 and you can add ride photos and it includes the photo packages they take at the character meals. Since those packages can cost $25- $35 it is a no-brainer to do the photopass if you are doing at least one character meal. Buy it, you'll thank me. Moving on....

Photopass in hand Dale and I headed over here






to meet our daughter. She seemed to take forever because it turned out she stopped to take some pictures 

Once she arrived we checked in for our reservation and we were escorted over to the photopass photographer. I'm not sure why but here the package photo is taken outside without any characters 

Here's the pic, forgive us for looking a bit jet lagged and sweaty





At the door you pre-pay and are then allowed inside and shown to your table. Your server then directs you to the buffet which is your standard breakfast buffet. Since Caitlin has a gluten allergy a chef came out to talk with her and specially made her breakfast including this treat





Yep! Gluten-Free Mickey waffles! She felt like she died and went to heaven 

I must say that I would assume the WDW purists would go a little crazy at this meal. First of all there are no set characters here besides Minnie so you have no idea who you may see. Secondly, there is absolutely no rhyme or reason as to how the characters move about so they may or may not make their way to your table.  Also, the tables seem much closer together than any of the WDW character meals so it is a bit cramped.  Since we don't have little kids who _had_ to see a certain character, we were fine with the changes and enjoyed our meals and the characters we did meet.

Our hostess





Chip




Chip and Dale


 

Aargh!




That was about the extent of the characters we met. We also saw one of Mary Poppin's penguins walking around and Rabbit but neither stopped at our table. 


Once we were done we left and headed out towards Aurora's castle.  As Caitlin mentioned before it is nowhere near as big as Cindy's but we found it just as beautiful and magical!

Before we entered the castle we stopped for a family photo









Isn't this lovely?






Up next...a photo tour of Sleeping Beauty's Castle


----------



## DisneytheKid

Great update . I hadn't really considered photo pass plus but you've got me thinking. ..


----------



## dawnbu40

DisneytheKid said:


> Great update . I hadn't really considered photo pass plus but you've got me thinking. ..



Thank you. I'm still not sold on the PP+ at WDW but I do think it's well worth the $ at DL


----------



## RGirl

Wonderful update!!!

The castle looks beautiful.  

When we went to DLR in 2012, I was a bit worried about the character meal situation because of not knowing who would be there and the mix not making sense.  However, turned out that our meal at Goofy's Kitchen was one of the best character experiences we have ever had at DLR or WDW.    I am thinking about doing the Plaza breakfast during our next trip in January (for DD's 7th birthday).  It looks like a ton of fun!  I'm so glad that you did it so you could tell me about it.


----------



## dawnbu40

RGirl said:


> Wonderful update!!!
> 
> The castle looks beautiful.
> 
> When we went to DLR in 2012, I was a bit worried about the character meal situation because of not knowing who would be there and the mix not making sense.  However, turned out that our meal at Goofy's Kitchen was one of the best character experiences we have ever had at DLR or WDW.    I am thinking about doing the Plaza breakfast during our next trip in January (for DD's 7th birthday).  It looks like a ton of fun!  I'm so glad that you did it so you could tell me about it.



Thank you   I'm glad you had such a great experience at Goofy's. I hope you enjoy Minnie's too!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

This is good Caitlin!!


----------



## Queenofallthings

Those are some great pictures of you all....I love how happy and relaxed you all look


----------



## dawnbu40

WDWJonasGirl said:


> This is good Caitlin!!



Thank you


----------



## dawnbu40

Queenofallthings said:


> Those are some great pictures of you all....I love how happy and relaxed you all look



Thank you. It was a much needed vacation and we really did have an amazing time. I'm glad that came through in the photos


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Hey everyone! A week from today we are headed back to the world so I thought today would be a great day for an update!

When we last left off we were heading towards the castle walk through!






First we had to take pictures though!









From where we were we could also see Snow White's wishing well





The entrance to the walk through is around the backside of the Castle and before you enter you see this beautiful drinking fountain.





This is one of my favorite pictures from the trip! I love how it turned out and I took it with my iPhone which I am now in love with!





The point of the walk through is to take you through the story of Sleeping Beauty and it has animated pictures throughout.









The fire in this picture actually moved!









In this picture the fairies were in the corner and flew down one by one to extinguish the candles in a chandelier.


















The pictures were absolutely beautiful!



















In this picture you watched Maleficent turn in to the dragon!










In one of the hallways they had doors with a little window in them and this is what you saw when you looked inside





In the other window you would see a guard walking by!





When we got to the end





Everyone lived happily ever after! It was such a great exhibit!

After our walk through I wanted some pictures of the carousel.





*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*



See the photopass guy? Well I wanted some pictures with the sword in the stone.





After that picture was taken he asked if I had some free time which I did so he took me on a photo shoot of Fantasyland!

Our first stop was Toad Hall










Followed by the tea cups









Mom even got in on the photo shoot!





Next stop was outside the storybook boats









After the photo shoot we thanked the photographer profusely and continued roaming around Fantasyland. So just an fyi if you ever go photopass photogs aren't as popular as they are at WDW and they will ask you if you want pictures taken other places if they are allowed to move from their spot. We were also asked this in Toontown but didn't know any more spots for pictures.









Passed by the still closed Matterhorn





You can see the ride cars in this picture









Passed by the Nemo submarines









It was time to use our Space Mountain fast passes! Space Mountain is so much better here! The Q is amazing and looks like you are actually in a terminal boarding a rocket! They have a huge rocket hanging from the ceiling and it's just so cool! The ride also seems a lot faster!





I think it looked like we had fun! 

After our ride we headed back to Fantasyland so we could go see Mickey and the Magical Map!





Of  course more castle pics before that!










I love the animals surrounding the castle!





We also got a close up of the Snow White area









I will leave you here for now and let mom talk about the show since it ended up being one of her favorite things at Disney!

I do have a question for our loyal readers. We have this TR which will probably end up taking us to our next family trip. Since mom and I are working on this one I was thinking of writing a solo TR for my birthday trip next week. My question is would you all be interested in reading about that trip or are you just happy with our Disneyland TR? 

*


----------



## Deemarch

I love reading any trip reports that you choose (or have time) to write!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

Deemarch said:


> I love reading any trip reports that you choose (or have time) to write!



*Aw thank you! *


----------



## Credit Man

Please, if you have time, the more trip reports the better!!!


----------



## RyansMommy1

I love reading your trip reports!! would love to hear about your solo adventure!!!


----------



## pkondz

Fell behind a bit with a little side trip, so...




dawnbu40 said:


> Hey Gang! Time for another update!



And it's about time!
Oh, wait.... it's me that's behind, not you.


nevermind.



dawnbu40 said:


> The CM who helped us there was one of the nicest most helpful Disney CMs we've ever worked with. I mention this because I have read in many places that the DL CMs are nowhere near as good as their WDW counterparts. We would beg to differ.



Good to hear.



dawnbu40 said:


> to meet our daughter. She seemed to take forever because it turned out she stopped to take some pictures



No!
Caitlin?





dawnbu40 said:


> Here's the pic, forgive us for looking a bit jet lagged and sweaty



You all look as lovely as ever.


Dale too.



dawnbu40 said:


> Since Caitlin has a gluten allergy a chef came out to talk with her and specially made her breakfast including this treat
> Yep! Gluten-Free Mickey waffles! She felt like she died and went to heaven



That's really great that they could do that for her!



dawnbu40 said:


>



Love that pic.
You just look like you're bursting with happiness, Dawn.



dawnbu40 said:


> Chip and Dale







dawnbu40 said:


> Aargh!



Aargh, perhaps. But one of the best pics of Caitlin I've seen.



dawnbu40 said:


> We also saw one of Mary Poppin's penguins walking around



Did he wobble when he walked?



dawnbu40 said:


> Up next...a photo tour of Sleeping Beauty's Castle



Thanks for the chapter, Dawn! 





PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Hey everyone! A week from today we are headed back to the world so I thought today would be a great day for an update!*



Already? Just a week?
Where'd the time go???



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



What sorcery is this? You took a picture of yourself taking a picture of the castle!!!!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *First we had to take pictures though!*



Natch.
I wouldn't expect anything less.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I took it with my iPhone which I am now in love with!*



What? You're in love with your iPhone?
But what about us?
I thought we had this connection.

Oh, sure we've never met, and I can't give you everying an iPhone can give...

Oh, the tragedy!!!

Goodbye cruel world!!


oh, wait. I have to finish this TR first... and mine... and your next one....


darn... so much for the oh-so-romantic gesture.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *In this picture the fairies were in the corner and flew down one by one to extinguish the candles in a chandelier.*



I like that.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *In this picture you watched Maleficent turn in to the dragon!*



Cool!
Ya know... that iPhone can take video too.

Just sayin'.




PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Everyone lived happily ever after! It was such a great exhibit!*



Much better then the WDW/MK castle walk thru. It was pretty dull.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *After that picture was taken he asked if I had some free time which I did so he took me on a photo shoot of Fantasyland!*



Sweet! Your own private photographer!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



Love the pose! 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



Nice shot of two beautiful ladies.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



OMG! Caitlin! Run!!!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Passed by the still closed Matterhorn*



Boo! When they heard you were coming, they should've opened it.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Passed by the Nemo submarines*



Cool? Is the ride called 20,000 Leagues? Or something else?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *It was time to use our Space Mountain fast passes! Space Mountain is so much better here! The Q is amazing and looks like you are actually in a terminal boarding a rocket! They have a huge rocket hanging from the ceiling and it's just so cool! The ride also seems a lot faster!*



Sounds pretty good.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I think it looked like we had fun! *



And just where was Dawn when this pic was taken?
Hmmmmm?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I do have a question for our loyal readers. We have this TR which will probably end up taking us to our next family trip. Since mom and I are working on this one I was thinking of writing a solo TR for my birthday trip next week. My question is would you all be interested in reading about that trip or are you just happy with our Disneyland TR?*



The chance to read another TR from you? Are you kidding?
Of *course* you have to write one!

Silly girl.

Plus I'm really curious to see what your reaction is to WDW after being at DL.

Thanks for the chapter, Caitlin!


----------



## RDawn

Keep the trip reports comin', please!


----------



## WDWaddictt

Great update and pictures!!

I would read both, the more the merrier!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

Credit Man said:


> Please, if you have time, the more trip reports the better!!!



*Glad to hear you would want to read it!*



RyansMommy1 said:


> I love reading your trip reports!! would love to hear about your solo adventure!!!



*My mom and I are going together I just knew having us both write two TRs would be a bit much. I am glad to hear you would want to read it!*



pkondz said:


> Already? Just a week?
> Where'd the time go???
> 
> *I have no idea!!! I just started my new internship and have had school so this week is flying by!*
> 
> What sorcery is this? You took a picture of yourself taking a picture of the castle!!!!
> 
> * We didn't realize it till afterwards that I was in the picture.*
> 
> Natch.
> I wouldn't expect anything less.
> 
> 
> 
> What? You're in love with your iPhone?
> But what about us?
> I thought we had this connection.
> 
> Oh, sure we've never met, and I can't give you everying an iPhone can give...
> 
> Oh, the tragedy!!!
> 
> Goodbye cruel world!!
> 
> 
> oh, wait. I have to finish this TR first... and mine... and your next one....
> 
> 
> darn... so much for the oh-so-romantic gesture.
> 
> *I'm sorry  Siri just has so much to offer with the awesome phone, sports updates and everything. You will always be my favorite DISer though *
> 
> I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> Ya know... that iPhone can take video too.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> *Ask and ye shall receive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Much better then the WDW/MK castle walk thru. It was pretty dull.
> 
> *Yeah I really enjoyed this I thought it was cool being able to walk through the castle!*
> 
> Sweet! Your own private photographer!
> 
> *Of course you know I loved that!*
> 
> Love the pose!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot of two beautiful ladies.
> 
> *Thank you!*
> 
> OMG! Caitlin! Run!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Boo! When they heard you were coming, they should've opened it.
> 
> *I know!*
> 
> Cool? Is the ride called 20,000 Leagues? Or something else?
> 
> *Nope it's the Nemo Submarine Voyage.*
> 
> Sounds pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> And just where was Dawn when this pic was taken?
> Hmmmmm?
> 
> *She gets motion sickness so she was sitting outside the ride.*
> 
> The chance to read another TR from you? Are you kidding?
> Of *course* you have to write one!
> 
> Silly girl.
> 
> Plus I'm really curious to see what your reaction is to WDW after being at DL.
> 
> Thanks for the chapter, Caitlin!



*I'm glad you want to read my next trip report!

I am curious too! I think I will be happy to have Epcot back but I know going to the MK will be different!

Thanks for reading!*



RDawn said:


> Keep the trip reports comin', please!



*No problem!*



WDWaddictt said:


> Great update and pictures!!
> 
> I would read both, the more the merrier!



*Thank you!

Awesome I will definitely be writing one then!*


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Ask and ye shall receive
> *



Well... that was easy.
I'll have to remember that.

I get whatever I want!!!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

pkondz said:


> Well... that was easy.
> I'll have to remember that.
> 
> I get whatever I want!!!



* you're welcome!*


----------



## POLY1985

Hello ladies! We just got back from WDW on Sunday so I am catching up.
How great that you got all those Photopass pictures - they really turned out good. The castle looks so pretty. I love the way they tell the story. The seats in Space Mountain look a lot more comfortable. Can't wait to hear more. 
Also, I definitely want to hear about the upcoming trip so please keep writing.
Oh, and Caitlin, I highly recommend the frozen Caipirinha from Brazil at F&W -so good!!


----------



## Queenofallthings

Ok, I can't speak for everyone, but I'll be extremely disappointed if you decided not to do a TR....not gonna lie, there could be tears from me!  I need to iive vicariously through you!!! 

Great update and once again, amazing pictures!


----------



## rsb7706

I hope you do decide to do another trip report for your bday trip!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

POLY1985 said:


> Hello ladies! We just got back from WDW on Sunday so I am catching up.
> How great that you got all those Photopass pictures - they really turned out good. The castle looks so pretty. I love the way they tell the story. The seats in Space Mountain look a lot more comfortable. Can't wait to hear more.
> Also, I definitely want to hear about the upcoming trip so please keep writing.
> Oh, and Caitlin, I highly recommend the frozen Caipirinha from Brazil at F&W -so good!!



*I hope you had a great trip!

We loved the Photopass pics! We got really lucky with how well they turned out!

I love Sleeping Beautys Castle!

The walk through is a great addition!

Space Mountain was way more fun at DL!

I will be writing one!

I think I already have that on my list of things to try!*



Queenofallthings said:


> Ok, I can't speak for everyone, but I'll be extremely disappointed if you decided not to do a TR....not gonna lie, there could be tears from me!  I need to iive vicariously through you!!!
> 
> Great update and once again, amazing pictures!



*I will be writing one! I will add tons of pictures and stories to make it like you're there!

Thank you!*



rsb7706 said:


> I hope you do decide to do another trip report for your bday trip!



*I will be!*


----------



## MagicShell

Add me to the list of people who want another trip report!  I am really enjoying this report a lot.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

MagicShell said:


> Add me to the list of people who want another trip report!  I am really enjoying this report a lot.



*Glad you are enjoying it and I will be doing a trip report!*


----------



## RGirl

Still here and loving your update!  I so prefer DL's Space Mountain too!  

I haven't done the castle walkthrough (well, probably did decades ago, but I can't remember) - we will need to make time for that for sure!

And I have officially booked our January DLR trip!  

Oh, and I am always going to say yes to more TRs!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

RGirl said:


> Still here and loving your update!  I so prefer DL's Space Mountain too!
> 
> I haven't done the castle walkthrough (well, probably did decades ago, but I can't remember) - we will need to make time for that for sure!
> 
> And I have officially booked our January DLR trip!
> 
> Oh, and I am always going to say yes to more TRs!



*Thank you! It is a lot more fun!

You do! It's really cool!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!

Thank you! I will be writing one!*


----------



## dawnbu40

Hey Gang! Time for one last quick update before we leave for Disney World!  Yep the time has flown by and tomorrow morning our flight leaves Detroit Metro at 6:50 and we arrive at MCO at 9:30. We are super excited to be celebrating Caitlin's birthday at Disney. Our plans include: adrs at Be Our Guest, Ohana and California Grille. We'll also be going to a Dessert Party, MVMCP and Caitlin is running in the Jingle Jungle 5K.  We'll also be hitting the Food and Wine Fest, Osborne Lights and we are having a very special Dis-Meet. Should be an amazing week!! Anyway, time to get back to August in Disneyland....

When Caitlin left off they had ridden Space Mountain and then we were headed over to Fantasyland to catch a showing of "Mickey and the Magical Map".

If you aren't familiar with the show, here is a synopsis: Mickey stars as the Sorcerer's Apprentice and he is working on a magical map (hence the name) Mickey gets into some trouble with an unfinished bit of map, named Spot, and is transported to the songs of some of your favorite Disney movies. There are big production numbers and it is absolutely amazing! If you ever get to DL you MUST see this show! It really is magical, and myself and the young lady I was travelling with just may have been moved to tears 


Yensid




Mickey






King Louie









Then it was time for princesses to make their appearances











Then we went under the sea (look at the guy in the bubble! So cool)





And then a big finish!





Continued next post~


----------



## dawnbu40

Honestly, it was amazing! It was my favorite stage show at DL and I wish they would bring it to WDW! 

After the show we headed over to Toon Town. This area really feels like you've stepped into a cartoon and we had fun walking around and checking everything out.











Cute refreshment stand




Donald's boat




Caitlin borrowed a car and went for a drive before running into some trouble




Guess who lives here?






We walked through Chip and Dale's tree but they live in kind of cramped quarters











Then we stopped by Mickey's place. 






Caitlin made herself right at home





And Dale found a spot for a nap





You'd think a star as big as Mickey would have someone to do his laundry





After touring Mickey's place we went out back and checked out his yard









When we left there was a PP photographer just waiting to take our pictures.
















That's the end of our Toon Town tour so I'll end here.
Up Next- trapped behind Honey Boo Boo at the train queue


----------



## declansdad

Thanks for the update.  That show looks a lot of fun.



Enjoy your trip and safe travels.


----------



## dawnbu40

declansdad said:


> Thanks for the update.  That show looks a lot of fun.
> It really was
> 
> 
> Enjoy your trip and safe travels.



Thank you, we will!


----------



## ksromack

dawnbu40 said:


> We grabbed our bags and headed outside, to overcast skies and 70 degrees,  to find the not-so Magical Express. The shuttle service to DL is nowhere near as simple and efficient (or free) as the WDW ME.  We had to wait about half an hour before it arrived but finally we boarded and after half a dozen more stops we were on our way to Disneyland!!




I'm following along....we're WDW folks too and we leave for DLR in less than 4 weeks!  Did you pay for the Not-so Magical Express ahead of time?  I have coupons to use it but can't see how to use the coupon on the website and my flyer actually says no reservation required.  I was just wondering how you all handled that.....the coupon says to present to the ticket agent.  Hm...we'll be flying in to LAX and landing at 7:35 pm......I don't want to start off our vacation with anything but magic!


----------



## dawnbu40

ksromack said:


> I'm following along....we're WDW folks too and we leave for DLR in less than 4 weeks!  Did you pay for the Not-so Magical Express ahead of time?  I have coupons to use it but can't see how to use the coupon on the website and my flyer actually says no reservation required.  I was just wondering how you all handled that.....the coupon says to present to the ticket agent.  Hm...we'll be flying in to LAX and landing at 7:35 pm......I don't want to start off our vacation with anything but magic!



Lucky you to see the parks decorated for the holidays!! I hope you love it!
We did pre-pay for the shuttle and then we just had to show the driver our confirmation email. However, there were people on board with us who paid as they boarded.


----------



## IheartDDuck

Had to go back and get a little bit caught up.

I do love the Lego statues they have in DLR.  Belle and the Beast are definitely the best.

It's so nice that the parks are right across from each other, isn't it?

Beautiful view at Paradise Pier!  We've had the DTD Disney view at GC before, which was nice, but there's nothing like a theme park view.

We've never done Club Level before, but I've wanted to.  I love the food options.

Trader Sam's looks great!  Love cheesy craziness.  And drinks.  Definitely the drinks too.  Haha!

Indiana Jones is certainly my favorite DLR ride also.  The queue is really the best part.  So well themed.

I do like Pirates better in DLR than in WDW.  I think it's the two drops part.  I'm easily amused. 

In the majority of my experiences, I've actually found the Disneyland CM's to be even better than the WDW ones.  I wonder why people have felt the opposite?

I'm totally a fan of character randomness!  I actually miss the days back in WDW when you would totally just run into random characters.

Can't believe that you go back to WDW in a week!  Have fun on your trip!

Space Mountain in Disneyland is my favorite version.  It was closed when we went in April.  *sob*

I would definitely love to hear about your birthday trip.


----------



## dawnbu40

IheartDDuck said:


> Had to go back and get a little bit caught up.
> 
> Glad you're all caught up
> 
> 
> I do love the Lego statues they have in DLR.  Belle and the Beast are definitely the best.
> Aren't they the cutest?!
> 
> It's so nice that the parks are right across from each other, isn't it?
> 
> Yes, we loved that!
> 
> Beautiful view at Paradise Pier!  We've had the DTD Disney view at GC before, which was nice, but there's nothing like a theme park view.
> 
> The view was the reason we went with Paradise Pier but next time we would love to try the GC. It is just gorgeous!
> 
> We've never done Club Level before, but I've wanted to.  I love the food options.
> 
> We do too and we do find it is worth the money.
> 
> Trader Sam's looks great!  Love cheesy craziness.  And drinks.  Definitely the drinks too.  Haha!
> 
> It is the most fun bar!
> 
> Indiana Jones is certainly my favorite DLR ride also.  The queue is really the best part.  So well themed.
> 
> It is such a great ride and queue. I wish DHS had that instead of the stunt show.
> 
> I do like Pirates better in DLR than in WDW.  I think it's the two drops part.  I'm easily amused.
> We are too
> 
> In the majority of my experiences, I've actually found the Disneyland CM's to be even better than the WDW ones.  I wonder why people have felt the opposite?
> I really don't understand. I hear a lot of complaints that DL does not compare to WDW but we certainly did not feel that way.
> 
> I'm totally a fan of character randomness!  I actually miss the days back in WDW when you would totally just run into random characters.
> 
> Ah the good ol days before the character handlers.
> 
> Can't believe that you go back to WDW in a week!  Have fun on your trip!
> 
> Actually we go tomorrow! Thanks
> 
> Space Mountain in Disneyland is my favorite version.  It was closed when we went in April.  *sob*
> 
> I would definitely love to hear about your birthday trip.



Well she will be writing all about it so she'll be glad to have you along


----------



## ksromack

dawnbu40 said:


> We are super excited to be celebrating Caitlin's birthday at Disney. Our plans include: adrs at Be Our Guest, Ohana and California Grille. We'll also be going to a Dessert Party, MVMCP and Caitlin is running in the Jingle Jungle 5K.  We'll also be hitting the Food and Wine Fest, Osborne Lights and we are having a very special Dis-Meet. Should be an amazing week!! Anyway, time to get back to August in Disneyland....
> 
> When Caitlin left off they had ridden Space Mountain and then we were headed over to Fantasyland to catch a showing of "Mickey and the Magical Map".
> 
> If you aren't familiar with the show, here is a synopsis: Mickey stars as the Sorcerer's Apprentice and he is working on a magical map (hence the name) Mickey gets into some trouble with an unfinished bit of map, named Spot, and is transported to the songs of some of your favorite Disney movies. There are big production numbers and it is absolutely amazing! If you ever get to DL you MUST see this show! It really is magical, and myself and the young lady I was travelling with just may have been moved to tears



I'll be curious to read your new trip report from WDW.  We went almost a year ago and I'm just now  writing mine!  We did the ADRs at BOG, Ohana, and CG also but we were too late for F&W.  Someday!  We are headed to DLR in less than a month for our first west coast trip so I'm loving this TR.  I love all things musical so Mickey and the Magical Map is right up my alley.....of course, dh will be happy to attend too


----------



## Denamac

I am so excited to see your trip report! We are going on our first DL trip in July.  We chose club level at PPH for the exact same reason...the theme park view!  I hope we get the same view you received!  I can't wait to show my family your pics; the pics are getting me SO excited for our trip!

Have a great trip at WDW this week and Happy Birthday Princess Caitlin!


----------



## pkondz

dawnbu40 said:


> Hey Gang! Time for one last quick update before we leave for Disney World!



Depending on when you read this....

Hope you're having/you've had a great trip! 



dawnbu40 said:


> It really is magical, and myself and the young lady I was travelling with just may have been moved to tears



You *may *have been....

but I'm sure Dale was!



dawnbu40 said:


> Then we went under the sea (look at the guy in the bubble! So cool)



I keep thinking of the Seinfeld Bubble Boy episode.



dawnbu40 said:


> Honestly, it was amazing! It was my favorite stage show at DL and I wish they would bring it to WDW!



Sounds like it was pretty good!



dawnbu40 said:


>



Hmmm..... I see Caitlin's purse in the foreground...

So I'll assume she's picking up her hair barrette that fell out of her purse.



dawnbu40 said:


> Cute refreshment stand



I could be wrong, but isn't that Goofy's?



dawnbu40 said:


> Caitlin borrowed a car and went for a drive before running into some trouble



Are you expecting a young driver or woman driver joke here?


I would never stoop so low! :



dawnbu40 said:


> Guess who lives here?



Okay, I'll let my ignorance show.


Who?



dawnbu40 said:


> And Dale found a spot for a nap



That cracks me up! 



dawnbu40 said:


> You'd think a star as big as Mickey would have someone to do his laundry



He's just a humble mouse....


With a really, really, really big bank balance.



dawnbu40 said:


>



Cute pic of you two.



dawnbu40 said:


> That's the end of our Toon Town tour so I'll end here.
> Up Next- trapped behind Honey Boo Boo at the train queue



That sounds ominous... and funny.
Can't wait to read all about it.
Thanks for the update!


----------



## POLY1985

Hi girls! Just getting to read this now while our enjoying your WDW trip!
The Mickey and the Magical Map show looks awesome! I really wish they would have something like that at WDW!  Toon town is so cute! I loved Chip & Dales house with the little acorns hanging from the tree. Can't wait to hear about your Honey Boo Boo story!


----------



## RGirl

Wow!!! The Magical Map show looks/sounds great!  I am so excited for this and the Princess Fantasy Faire - all new since our last trip!  

Isn't Toon Town at DLR so fun?  Great pics!!!!

Hope the birthday trip is going/went well!!!


----------



## kathy884

Caitlin, You and your family are so adorable!  I love you pictures.  So glad you had such a wonderful time.  // Love your saying best trip yet.  I just did a mini WDW trip with my son who is 18 and OMG it's even more fun going with your kids when they are big than when they are little.  // I've been looking at these forums, as we'll be doing a mini Disneyland add on to a Los Angeles / Hollywood trip.


----------



## dawnbu40

Denamac said:


> I am so excited to see your trip report! We are going on our first DL trip in July.  We chose club level at PPH for the exact same reason...the theme park view!  I hope we get the same view you received!  I can't wait to show my family your pics; the pics are getting me SO excited for our trip!
> 
> Have a great trip at WDW this week and Happy Birthday Princess Caitlin!



I hope you enjoy PP and DL as much as we did


----------



## dawnbu40

pkondz said:


> Depending on when you read this....
> 
> Hope you're having/you've had a great trip!
> We did thanks!
> 
> 
> You *may *have been....
> 
> but I'm sure Dale was!
> 
> It had him crying like a little girl
> 
> I keep thinking of the Seinfeld Bubble Boy episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it was pretty good!
> 
> Yea I may have enjoyed it a little
> 
> Hmmm..... I see Caitlin's purse in the foreground...
> 
> So I'll assume she's picking up her hair barrette that fell out of her purse.
> 
> She's a total gym rat so the barbells were quite fitting.
> 
> I could be wrong, but isn't that Goofy's?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you expecting a young driver or woman driver joke here?
> 
> 
> I would never stoop so low! :
> 
> The irony is she has a perfect driving record. Knock on wood!
> 
> Okay, I'll let my ignorance show.
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> That cracks me up!
> He humors me sometimes.
> 
> 
> He's just a humble mouse....
> 
> 
> With a really, really, really big bank balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pic of you two.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds ominous... and funny.
> Can't wait to read all about it.
> Thanks for the update!



Thank you


----------



## dawnbu40

POLY1985 said:


> Hi girls! Just getting to read this now while our enjoying your WDW trip!
> The Mickey and the Magical Map show looks awesome! I really wish they would have something like that at WDW!  Toon town is so cute! I loved Chip & Dales house with the little acorns hanging from the tree. Can't wait to hear about your Honey Boo Boo story!



We loved that show and I really wish WDW would get it!


----------



## dawnbu40

RGirl said:


> Wow!!! The Magical Map show looks/sounds great!  I am so excited for this and the Princess Fantasy Faire - all new since our last trip!
> 
> Isn't Toon Town at DLR so fun?  Great pics!!!!
> 
> Hope the birthday trip is going/went well!!!



We loved Toon Town and all of DL. So much fun!


----------



## dawnbu40

kathy884 said:


> Caitlin, You and your family are so adorable!  I love you pictures.  So glad you had such a wonderful time.  // Love your saying best trip yet.  I just did a mini WDW trip with my son who is 18 and OMG it's even more fun going with your kids when they are big than when they are little.  // I've been looking at these forums, as we'll be doing a mini Disneyland add on to a Los Angeles / Hollywood trip.



Thank you. I really think you can enjoy DL and WDW no matter what age your kids are. They never outgrow the fun and magic


----------



## dawnbu40

Hi All! We are back from a magical week at WDW. There is really nothing quite like Disney World with the Christmas decorations and holiday magic 


Today is Caitlin's 23rd birthday so a BIG    HAPPY BIRTHDAY to the


----------



## declansdad

Happy Birthday Caitlin.


----------



## jedijill

Joining in.

Happy Birthday!

Jill in CO


----------



## pkondz

Caitlin!


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Signing on and loving this TR so far. Thanks for all the great details! 

I am sure I just can not find it, but what were the dates of your trip? It does not seem very crowded, so I assume Sept.?


----------



## MEK

Caitlin - I know you had a fab birthday!

I really enjoyed meeting you guys and those chocolates were fantastic!  Thank you!  I just enjoyed the last one last night.  Total yumminess!

Looking forward to your next TR because I know you both had a fab time!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Hey everyone!

Thank you for the birthday wishes! It was a great birthday!

I will try to get pictures uploaded today and do the first update of my birthday TR! Unfortunately we really didn't get pictures of ourselves this trip but have tons of pictures of everything else!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

Here it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Hot Fudge Terrorists and the Curse of the Drunken Punkin!!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Eek it's been almost a month since we updated! My apologies! With the WDW trip, school and work this month has been crazy! But I figured while I waited for everyone to find the new TR I would update here!

After our fun in Toontown I had the bright idea that we should take the train around the park. It would quickly become a theme this trip that we should not listen to any suggestions I had! If I chose a ride the line was too long, if I wanted to go look at a certain part of the park that side was the busiest and so on. This was the second time this happened today the first being the longer than posted line at Roger Rabbit.

We got in line behind one family and the mother and daughter looked like June and Honey Boo Boo. The family behind us had two daughters close in age. I swear I have never heard more complaining and crying in a line before! It drove us nuts! Honey Boo Boo looked about 5 or 6 and would roll around on the ground when someone wasn't holding her. The wait seemed ridiculously long as well which did not help our moods any!

Finally seated on the train we got to see the diorama I was excited about!





Instead of being able to look out both sides of the train like at WDW this train only opens to one side. 






The diorama was much bigger than I expected it to be!

Our final destination was Frontierland to check out the Long Lost  Friends Weekend area!





When we arrived they were just starting the meet and greets.





They had a lot of characters to choose from!

The area was set up in the Big Thunder Jamboree which is a counter service/concert area.





Our first line of the day was Pinocchio









Although we did want to see these three the line was insane!





Throughout the meet and greet time they had their stage show going on which was a lot of fun to see and had been on my mom's DL bucket list.





It was really cool seeing Hades out and about!





Our second line was for Merlin. He is one of my dad's all time favorite Disney characters! Now I don't know if we have told you all this story but when I was 5 and we went to Disney my grandma and I were watching the Sword in the Stone Ceremony they used to have. My parents were out looking for popcorn for my mom. Well lo and behold I was chosen to pull the sword out of the stone! It was very cool and I got a medal for having done it. No pictures though since my parents had the camera. While waiting in line my mom and I were talking about me pulling the sword out of the stone and Merlin's friend must have had some awesome ears because





He remembered me!





He asked me if he knew me and that I looked very familiar. Then said once a queen always a queen!





Then my parents jumped in to cast some spells





It was a very fun meet! Our next line was for the hottest guy in the jungle!





While waiting we also saw 





The Robin Hood gang.

It was a really fun time but we saw some weird things. There were tons of CMs (off duty) in line and they were all Disney bounding. Disney bounding is when you wear regular clothes that would match a characters outfit. Well in DL this fad is huge and there were a lot of weird costumes. Men dressed like Jane from Tarzan and stuff like that. I am glad to say this hasn't caught on as much at WDW because it was a little weird in some cases.


After our meet and greets we headed back to the hotel to rest up for the parade! I will let my mom tell you all about it!

*


----------



## MEK

Honey boo boo!    It probably was.  

Cute character shots.  Yeah - Tarzan IS pretty easy on the eyes!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

MEK said:


> Honey boo boo!    It probably was.
> 
> Cute character shots.  Yeah - Tarzan IS pretty easy on the eyes!



*It was crazy in that line!

I really wanted to give him a hug but he wasn't a hugging character *


----------



## MagicShell

My cousin would have LOVED seeing the Robin Hood gang, it has always been her favorite!


----------



## declansdad

Hades is my favourite villain, I haven't seen him in awhile.

Great pictures!


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Eek it's been almost a month since we updated! My apologies!*



If you keep posting updates, I'll forgive you.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *It would quickly become a theme this trip that we should not listen to any suggestions I had!*



Good to know!
So if we should ever meet up at a DISmeet or something, I'll ignore you completely and save myself a ton of aggravation.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We got in line behind one family and the mother and daughter looked like June and Honey Boo Boo. The family behind us had two daughters close in age. I swear I have never heard more complaining and crying in a line before! It drove us nuts!*



Hah!
You think that's bad??

I have _two _teenage daughters and when we're in line, all you hear is whining and complaining and carrying-on!



But then they tell me to stop and I usually settle down after a bit.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Finally seated on the train we got to see the diorama I was excited about!
> 
> 
> The diorama was much bigger than I expected it to be!*



That's pretty cool.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Our final destination was Frontierland to check out the Long Lost  Friends Weekend area!*



I can see why it's called that.
That's a lot of... I'll call 'em 'B' list, characters.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *It was really cool seeing Hades out and about!*



He looks huge!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *when I was 5 and we went to Disney my grandma and I were watching the Sword in the Stone Ceremony they used to have. My parents were out looking for popcorn for my mom. Well lo and behold I was chosen to pull the sword out of the stone! It was very cool and I got a medal for having done it. No pictures though since my parents had the camera. While waiting in line my mom and I were talking about me pulling the sword out of the stone and Merlin's friend must have had some awesome ears because
> 
> He remembered me!*



That's awesome!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *He asked me if he knew me and that I looked very familiar. Then said once a queen always a queen!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love that shot!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Our next line was for the hottest guy in the jungle!*



Yah.
But does he have a sense of humour?
Does he make you laugh?

hmmmmm???



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *It was a really fun time but we saw some weird things. There were tons of CMs (off duty) in line and they were all Disney bounding. Disney bounding is when you wear regular clothes that would match a characters outfit. Well in DL this fad is huge and there were a lot of weird costumes. Men dressed like Jane from Tarzan and stuff like that. I am glad to say this hasn't caught on as much at WDW because it was a little weird in some cases.*



That's.... different.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *After our meet and greets we headed back to the hotel to rest up for the parade! I will let my mom tell you all about it!
> 
> *



Thanks for the chapter Caitlin!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

MagicShell said:


> My cousin would have LOVED seeing the Robin Hood gang, it has always been her favorite!



*It was really cool getting to see characters that you don't usually see!*



declansdad said:


> Hades is my favourite villain, I haven't seen him in awhile.
> 
> Great pictures!



*I had never seen him in a park before!

Thank you!*



pkondz said:


> If you keep posting updates, I'll forgive you.
> 
> *I will try!*
> 
> Good to know!
> So if we should ever meet up at a DISmeet or something, I'll ignore you completely and save myself a ton of aggravation.
> 
> 
> 
> Hah!
> You think that's bad??
> 
> I have _two _teenage daughters and when we're in line, all you hear is whining and complaining and carrying-on!
> 
> 
> 
> But then they tell me to stop and I usually settle down after a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why it's called that.
> That's a lot of... I'll call 'em 'B' list, characters.
> 
> 
> 
> He looks huge!
> 
> *He was!*
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that shot!
> 
> *Thank you!*
> 
> Yah.
> But does he have a sense of humour?
> Does he make you laugh?
> 
> hmmmmm???
> 
> *With abs like that he doesn't need to! *
> 
> That's.... different.
> 
> *I really don't like it!*
> 
> Thanks for the chapter Caitlin!



*Thank you for reading!*


----------



## declansdad

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I had never seen him in a park before!
> 
> Thank you!*




This was our only sighting.






It is from the old Stars and Motor Cars Parade at DHS.


----------



## DisneytheKid

Looking forward to hearing more!  We have 56 more days till our trip and updates like this seem to make it all go much quicker!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

declansdad said:


> This was our only sighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is from the old Stars and Motor Cars Parade at DHS.




*I loved that parade!*



DisneytheKid said:


> Looking forward to hearing more!  We have 56 more days till our trip and updates like this seem to make it all go much quicker!



*I hope you have a great time on your trip!*


----------



## RGirl

Wow - what really cool meet-and-greets!

Merlin was awesome!!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Those meet and greets are cool!!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

RGirl said:


> Wow - what really cool meet-and-greets!
> 
> Merlin was awesome!!!!



*I really enjoyed the Limited Time Magic!

He was!*



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Those meet and greets are cool!!



*It was a lot of fun!*


----------



## POLY1985

Just getting caught up again and then off to read your new TR. loved the Long Lost characters. Memo and Jiminey Cricket are two of my all time favorites.
Too bad you didn't get some pics of the Disney bounding people! That sounded really interesting


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

POLY1985 said:


> Just getting caught up again and then off to read your new TR. loved the Long Lost characters. Memo and Jiminey Cricket are two of my all time favorites.
> Too bad you didn't get some pics of the Disney bounding people! That sounded really interesting



*Welcome back!

It was so weird! I know some  people do it on here but how they do it in California is nuts!*


----------



## dawnbu40

Hi All! Time for another update! When Caitlin left off we were headed back to Disneyland to catch the parade.


As we entered we saw Aurora aka Sleeping Beauty posing for pics. Since Caitlin was wearing her Sleeping Beauty leggings (although you cant see them that well in the picture) she had to stop and say "hello".





We were just in time for the parade and found a curbside spot (facing the sun) near the entrance to the park. I know beggars can't be choosers so we took what we could find. Before I share the parade pics let me say that I really prefer the early evening parade time at DL to the 3pm time at the MK.  The 3pm time, for me, cuts into when I'd like to be on a break at the hotel. Anyway, on with the parade....

The Disneyland parade is called "Soundsational" and is all themed to music. The floats look like instruments and it is a lot of fun!  Don't believe me? Well judge for yourself....


























(see the sun was a bit of a problem)











































My all time favorite Disney movie is "Mary Poppins" so right about this time I found myself getting misty eyed. (I am such a sap )























And that my friends was the Soundsational parade. It was awesome and got thumbs up from all 3 of us. I am really looking forward to WDW getting a new parade and I hope it is as amazing as this one!


After the parade we decided to keep with the Mary Poppins theme and head over to the Jolly Holiday Bakery for a snack.

This little place is so cute!









They had a lot of treats to choose from so it was rather hard to decide but here is what we selected





Dale got the Mickey tart, I got the Matterhorn Macaroon and Caitlin (poor thing) could only have a gluten free chocolate chip cookie.  We all enjoyed our snacks and then it was time for some attractions! I'll let Caitlin tell you about that next time.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

That sounds like cool!! I like the Soundsational parade too.


----------



## dawnbu40

WDWJonasGirl said:


> That sounds like cool!! I like the Soundsational parade too.



It's fun isn't it?


----------



## scrpbookr

I'm really enjoying your pictures! What a great trip report!  Your family is adorable!

I'm curious what type of camera you shoot with.  Do you mind sharing?

Subscribing and following along....


----------



## dawnbu40

scrpbookr said:


> I'm really enjoying your pictures! What a great trip report!  Your family is adorable!
> 
> I'm curious what type of camera you shoot with.  Do you mind sharing?
> 
> Subscribing and following along....



Welcome! Glad to have you along 
Thank you! Our camera is a Sony NEX-5N and we love it!


----------



## MEK

Those pictures are stunning.  You really caught the essence of that parade.  It looks amazing.  That picture of Mary Poppins is the best ever!


----------



## dawnbu40

MEK said:


> Those pictures are stunning.  You really caught the essence of that parade.  It looks amazing.  That picture of Mary Poppins is the best ever!



Thank you. We really enjoyed the parade and I'm glad we did it justice


----------



## pkondz

dawnbu40 said:


> As we entered we saw Aurora aka Sleeping Beauty posing for pics. Since Caitlin was wearing her Sleeping Beauty leggings (although you cant see them that well in the picture) she had to stop and say "hello".



Well, technically she didn't *have to* stop and say h...

Oh, hang on. You said she was wearing her Sleeping Beauty leggings?

Yeah, okay. She had to.



dawnbu40 said:


> Before I share the parade pics let me say that I really prefer the early evening parade time at DL to the 3pm time at the MK.  The 3pm time, for me, cuts into when I'd like to be on a break at the hotel.



That's interesting. You'd think that they'd find the best time and use that universally.


Oh, sorry. Different company... and theme park.



dawnbu40 said:


> (see the sun was a bit of a problem)



Oh,  sure. But if it was suddenly snuffed out, everyone would complain about that!



dawnbu40 said:


> My all time favorite Disney movie is "Mary Poppins"



Good choice.



dawnbu40 said:


> so right about this time I found myself getting misty eyed. (I am such a sap )




Awww... poor Dawn.



dawnbu40 said:


>



I don't know what it is... but I never have a problem with Mary Poppins, but I always do with whoever plays Bert.

Maybe D van D was just too much of an iconic figure. 



dawnbu40 said:


> Dale got the Mickey tart,



Always be careful when telling people your husband got the tart.



dawnbu40 said:


> Thanks for reading!



Thanks for posting!


----------



## dawnbu40

pkondz said:


> Well, technically she didn't *have to* stop and say h...
> 
> Oh, hang on. You said she was wearing her Sleeping Beauty leggings?
> 
> Yeah, okay. She had to.
> I know, right?!
> 
> 
> That's interesting. You'd think that they'd find the best time and use that universally.
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry. Different company... and theme park.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,  sure. But if it was suddenly snuffed out, everyone would complain about that!
> 
> Perhaps
> 
> Good choice.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Awww... poor Dawn.
> 
> I don't know what it is but I cry all the time at Disney [/SIZE
> 
> I don't know what it is... but I never have a problem with Mary Poppins, but I always do with whoever plays Bert.
> 
> Maybe D van D was just too much of an iconic figure.
> 
> I know. I love him in that movie!
> 
> Always be careful when telling people your husband got the tart.
> 
> Actually a couple days later he did get the tart  You'll have to stick with us to find out!
> 
> Thanks for posting!




Thanks for reading along and posting


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*After the parade we headed back to Adventureland. In the shops in Adventureland they have these coin machines 





I was intrigued by this one and when I put the coin in and rubbed the lamp not only did it light up but smoke came out of it too! It was very cool!

Once I was done being amused we headed to check out Tarzan's Treehouse!





Great view!





It was weird looking out and not seeing a castle though!

As you go through the treehouse they have different figures telling important parts of the story 





You run in to the cheetah at the beginning of the story 

Next you see baby Tarzan





More great views





This treehouse is way prettier than WDWs!









They also have Jane and Tarzan in another scene but the picture didn't turn out well. It is a great addition to the park though and I think WDW could use this kind of overhaul!

Next we saw where the dream suite is located





Passed by the Jungle Cruise





We figured mom would be even more afraid of the piranhas at night!






I have to admit Adventureland here is much prettier!





And look at that castle!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Every bit as magical!






We continued our walk to Tomorrowland














All of the neon was cool!

We ended up getting in line for Buzz





We saw a peek at Tinkerbell's area









We ended up waiting a long time for Buzz but had a lot of fun! The targets here light up and the guns are movable! 

After we were done we walked around Tomorrowland and were stopped by a band





They had a ton of groupies in the audience and it turns out they are a very popular local band! They covered a lot of good songs including The Good Life by One Republic and standing in Tomorrowland listening to that song was a great moment! After they were done we hopped on the monorail and headed back to the hotel! *


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I was intrigued by this one and when I put the coin in and rubbed the lamp not only did it light up but smoke came out of it too! It was very cool!*



I find it more interesting that you had to put a coin in to make it work.
That seems odd. Usually, stuff like that is free.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *It was weird looking out and not seeing a castle though!*



Bit of a jolt to the senses.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *You run in to the cheetah at the beginning of the story *



Leopard.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *They also have Jane and Tarzan in another scene but the picture didn't turn out well.*



Too bad. That would be a highlight, no?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> * It is a great addition to the park though and I think WDW could use this kind of overhaul!*



I think you'd have a fight with the purists, though.
Although I wonder how many people even remember Swiss Family Robinson.
That film was released in 1960!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Next we saw where the dream suite is located*



I didn't know what that was so I Googled it.
Interesting. The set designer from Gone With the Wind was brought in to help with the design layout.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We figured mom would be even more afraid of the piranhas at night!*



Nothing like a nice relaxing late night dip in the piranha infested water.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *And look at that castle!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



I'm looking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We ended up waiting a long time for Buzz but had a lot of fun! The targets here light up and the guns are movable! *



I like that the targets light up.
I never know if I've hit the target I'm aiming at.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *After we were done we walked around Tomorrowland and were stopped by a band*



of criminals?
OMG! Were you guys okay???

Great pics as always! Thanks for posting!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

pkondz said:


> I find it more interesting that you had to put a coin in to make it work.
> That seems odd. Usually, stuff like that is free.
> 
> *Eh I guess another difference between Dl and WDW having to pay for some experiences*
> 
> Bit of a jolt to the senses.
> 
> *It was! *
> 
> Leopard.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad. That would be a highlight, no?
> 
> *It was cool I wish we had, had the picture to show!*
> 
> I think you'd have a fight with the purists, though.
> Although I wonder how many people even remember Swiss Family Robinson.
> That film was released in 1960!
> 
> *Not after they saw the new overlay! *
> 
> I didn't know what that was so I Googled it.
> Interesting. The set designer from Gone With the Wind was brought in to help with the design layout.
> 
> *It's a very cool area! *
> 
> Nothing like a nice relaxing late night dip in the piranha infested water.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I like that the targets light up.
> I never know if I've hit the target I'm aiming at.
> 
> *Yeah this one was much more user friendly than WDW and I forgot to mention you get your picture at the end for free!*
> 
> of criminals?
> OMG! Were you guys okay???
> 
> Great pics as always! Thanks for posting!



*we were fine!

Thank you for reading!*


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Yeah this one was much more user friendly than WDW and I forgot to mention you get your picture at the end for free!
> *



You pay to rub the lamp but get a free picture.


I'm so confused.



I'm going to go lie down now


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

pkondz said:


> You pay to rub the lamp but get a free picture.
> 
> 
> I'm so confused.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go lie down now



*It was only a quarter!*


----------



## DisneytheKid

Great pics!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

DisneytheKid said:


> Great pics!



*Thank you!*


----------



## scrpbookr

Such a magical evening! Thanks for posting the camera info, too!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

scrpbookr said:


> Such a magical evening! Thanks for posting the camera info, too!



*It was!

No problem!*


----------



## POLY1985

I want that Matterhorn macaroon - that looked so good! 
From the pictures I like the way that Adventureland looks too! Much more tropical which is how it should look.


----------



## ksromack

We just got back from 8 days at DLR and DCA and I'm experiencing those Disney blues.....there's snow on the ground here and temps in the teens.    Fortunately we will be returning in early March   Hubby has a work related class to attend in Anaheim and I know what I will be doing while he's learning stuff!  Really loved the parks for the holidays but I'm excited to see the parade and rides el naturale!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

POLY1985 said:


> I want that Matterhorn macaroon - that looked so good!
> From the pictures I like the way that Adventureland looks too! Much more tropical which is how it should look.




*My mom really enjoyed it!

Everything there just seemed more magical! Maybe because it was our first time *



ksromack said:


> We just got back from 8 days at DLR and DCA and I'm experiencing those Disney blues.....there's snow on the ground here and temps in the teens.    Fortunately we will be returning in early March   Hubby has a work related class to attend in Anaheim and I know what I will be doing while he's learning stuff!  Really loved the parks for the holidays but I'm excited to see the parade and rides el naturale!



*Oh no! I know how you feel though it's cold here too!

Yay for another trip!

I would love to see DL at Christmas time!*


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Loved the update!!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Loved the update!!



*Thank you!*


----------



## Dreamsdocometrue9112

I'm so happy I found your DL TR!! I asked you a while back on Facebook about your DL trip 

Now, I can read all about it!! Yay! It's definitely getting me so much more excited for our April 2015 trip!!


----------



## TinksThree

*So far behind but I have covered the entire day!  Toontown looks so cool!  And I loved seeing the personal PP photo tour!  All of the pics were great as usual!  So much to comment on so I'll just say "great posts"!!!!! *


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

Dreamsdocometrue9112 said:


> I'm so happy I found your DL TR!! I asked you a while back on Facebook about your DL trip
> 
> Now, I can read all about it!! Yay! It's definitely getting me so much more excited for our April 2015 trip!!



*Welcome!

I hope you have a great time!*



TinksThree said:


> *So far behind but I have covered the entire day!  Toontown looks so cool!  And I loved seeing the personal PP photo tour!  All of the pics were great as usual!  So much to comment on so I'll just say "great posts"!!!!! *



*Thank you!

We just loved DL!*


----------



## dawnbu40

We wanted to stop by and wish all of you a Very Merry Christmas! Hope Santa is good to you and yours


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Merry Christmas to Caitlin and the Family!!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Merry Christmas to Caitlin and the Family!!


*Hope you had a great holiday!*


----------



## dawnbu40

Hi All! Happy New Year!  Time for the first update of 2014.....

Our day began early as we were all up and moving at 6am. It may sound early but considering we were dealing with a 3 hour time change, I was glad we were sleeping until 6.

Being the workout junkie that she is, Caitlin immediately hit the hotel gym.





As you can see, she had the place all to herself.

She just did a quick workout and was back to the room and about 6:30 we all headed over to the Grand Californian.  Why were we headed over there so early? Well the Disney owned hotels offer special activities daily and Caitlin had signed up for this mornings event.  (I won't tell you what it was so she can tell you next time)

By 6:45 she was all checked in for her activity and Dale and I admired the pool until the restaurant opened at 7:00.

Isn't this pool pretty?! I love the decorative gate too.










Even the doors are pretty here!




At 7:00 we headed in here for some breakfast






This message greets you as you enter





I loved the whole look of this restaurant. Such attention to details!













Breakfast at Storyteller's is either a quite large buffet or you can order from the ala carte menu. We went with the buffet and found everything quite tasty 

Now when I took Dale in here I left out a bit of information. I didn't tell him that it was a character meal. When the characters began appearing I told him "look out there is a bear behind you". Well he thought I was kidding and did this





He was a little surprised to find out there actually was a bear behind him 

But they became friends





Then it was my turn. I did not realize he was eating my arm otherwise I would not have been smiling 





The meal is "hosted" by a park ranger who gets all the kids up and marching around the restaurant. It reminded me of the Crystal Palace at WDW.










Our next visitor was Pocohantas' friend Meeko






and then Caitlin arrived and although she didn't eat she still posed for some pictures.





And finally Chip and Dale stopped by









The characters were all so cute and a lot of fun to watch. One of the bears kept scratching himself against the wall like it was a tree.








Finally one last picture





and then we were done. The bill was $56 for breakfast for 2 but with the fun character interaction, good food and the attentive server we definitely felt like we got our money's worth.  We paid our bill and headed back to our hotel so Caitlin could shower and get ready for the day.

Thanks for reading


----------



## pkondz

dawnbu40 said:


> Our day began early as we were all up and moving at 6am. It may sound early but considering we were dealing with a 3 hour time change, I was glad we were sleeping until 6.



Forgot about that. I keep thinking of WDW time.



dawnbu40 said:


> She just did a quick workout and was back to the room and about 6:30 we all headed over to the Grand Californian.  Why were we headed over there so early? Well the Disney owned hotels offer special activities daily and Caitlin had signed up for this mornings event.  (I won't tell you what it was so she can tell you next time)



That still doesn't explain why you *all* headed over.
It's why _she_ did.



dawnbu40 said:


> Isn't this pool pretty?! I love the decorative gate too.







dawnbu40 said:


> Even the doors are pretty here!



Those are really nice!



dawnbu40 said:


> Now when I took Dale in here I left out a bit of information. I didn't tell him that it was a character meal. When the characters began appearing I told him "look out there is a bear behind you". Well he thought I was kidding and did this



 That's awesome!
Did he jump when he finally realized?



dawnbu40 said:


> Then it was my turn. I did not realize he was eating my arm otherwise I would not have been smiling



Wow! You're one tough momma!



dawnbu40 said:


> And finally Chip and Dale stopped by



I thought Dale was already there.



dawnbu40 said:


> The characters were all so cute and a lot of fun to watch. One of the bears kept scratching himself against the wall like it was a tree.



 I wonder how many guests made that connection?



dawnbu40 said:


> The bill was $56 for breakfast for 2 but with the fun character interaction, good food and the attentive server we definitely felt like we got our money's worth.



That's good.



dawnbu40 said:


> Thanks for reading



Thanks for posting!


----------



## dawnbu40

pkondz said:


> Forgot about that. I keep thinking of WDW time.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised how we adjusted to the time difference. However readjusting when we got home wasn't as easy
> 
> That still doesn't explain why you *all* headed over.
> It's why _she_ did.
> 
> I guess because even tho she is 23 she's still our little girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!
> Did he jump when he finally realized?
> 
> A bit
> 
> Wow! You're one tough momma!
> 
> I like to think so.
> 
> I thought Dale was already there.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many guests made that connection?
> Well we are smarter than the average bear (or DL guest as the case might be
> 
> 
> That's good.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting!



Thanks for reading!


----------



## Sherry E

Hello, *Caitlin* and *Dawn*!

I've only made it to page 7 of this TR so far (so that means you had not made it into the parks yet and were still exploring the hotels and DTD), but I had to pop in and comment on a couple of things before I forget!

I will be honest -- typically I do not have time to follow new trip reports and often do not even have time to follow some of the ones I'm already subscribed to, so I don't look at many of them because I don't want to get sucked in!  For some reason I peeked in on this thread and was instantly caught up in it.  I think that your overall level of joy and excitement to be at DLR comes across so well in the descriptions and photos, like you all are just savoring and cherishing every detail and every moment.  That's wonderful to read!

Random comments (in no specific order):

*1.* *I am so glad that someone else shares my opinion -- the Belle/Beast Lego display is a bit odd!*  I thought the exact same thing when I first saw it -- Beast looks (proportionately) just about how he should look in Lego form, but Lego Belle looks like a small child.  Seeing that Belle and the Beast are in love, I found this to be unintentionally confusing, albeit innocent.  I once mentioned that I thought this was a bit strange in a TR that I did last year or in 2011 or so, and I don't think my readers agreed with me.  I don't think they thought it was odd;

*2.  I am also a big fan of the Paradise Pier Hotel. * I have never stayed on the Club Level (concierge), but I have had that exact same park view several times -- and, just like Caitlin, when I'm in the room I cannot stay away from th e window!  I constantly have to stand there with the camera, taking pictures of the view!  That view is like a magnet that pulls me to the window!  The PPH also has one of the prettiest Christmas trees during the holiday season.  Plus, I love the sort-of-hidden Mickeys in the bedding -- the white on white ones are particularly hard to see;

*3.  Speaking of hidden Mickeys -- so far you have taken photos of two of the best hidden Mickeys in DTD*:  the one in the Marceline's Confectionery sign, and the one on the Vault 28 "vaulted" door!  I love those.  (By any chance, did you happen to get a good look at the grandfather clock in the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel)?; and

*4.  I live in L.A., and I think I read at the beginning of this thread that part of your trip involved a visit to L.A.?*  I don't know where you went in L.A. -- I guess I will find that out -- but I am looking forward to reading about it and the rest of your Disneyland Resort adventures!





It seems like there was something else I was going to comment on but it has slipped my mind.  I have to go back and pick up where I left off, at the end of page 7!


----------



## jwwi

Fun DL trip report.  Like Caitlin I loved how the two parks were right next to one another.  I loved seeing your pictures of GCH.  We stayed there for 5 wonderful nights, and I loved it.  The view of WOC from our balcony, the very comfortable pool chairs and the beautiful lobby.  Ahhh I was in heaven.  I did not see the Mickey show at DL, I wonder if it was there in 2010 when we visited?


----------



## dawnbu40

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *Caitlin* and *Dawn*!
> 
> I've only made it to page 7 of this TR so far (so that means you had not made it into the parks yet and were still exploring the hotels and DTD), but I had to pop in and comment on a couple of things before I forget!
> 
> Welcome! So glad you've joined us
> 
> 
> I will be honest -- typically I do not have time to follow new trip reports and often do not even have time to follow some of the ones I'm already subscribed to, so I don't look at many of them because I don't want to get sucked in!  For some reason I peeked in on this thread and was instantly caught up in it.  I think that your overall level of joy and excitement to be at DLR comes across so well in the descriptions and photos, like you all are just savoring and cherishing every detail and every moment.  That's wonderful to read!
> 
> I'm so glad our enthusiasm has shown through! We could not have been more excited to visit DL and as we reflected on 2013 over the holidays, our Disneyland trip was the best thing about our year!
> 
> Random comments (in no specific order):
> 
> *1.* *I am so glad that someone else shares my opinion -- the Belle/Beast Lego display is a bit odd!*  I thought the exact same thing when I first saw it -- Beast looks (proportionately) just about how he should look in Lego form, but Lego Belle looks like a small child.  Seeing that Belle and the Beast are in love, I found this to be unintentionally confusing, albeit innocent.  I once mentioned that I thought this was a bit strange in a TR that I did last year or in 2011 or so, and I don't think my readers agreed with me.  I don't think they thought it was odd;
> 
> Glad we weren't the only ones who found it odd
> 
> *2.  I am also a big fan of the Paradise Pier Hotel. * I have never stayed on the Club Level (concierge), but I have had that exact same park view several times -- and, just like Caitlin, when I'm in the room I cannot stay away from th e window!  I constantly have to stand there with the camera, taking pictures of the view!  That view is like a magnet that pulls me to the window!  The PPH also has one of the prettiest Christmas trees during the holiday season.  Plus, I love the sort-of-hidden Mickeys in the bedding -- the white on white ones are particularly hard to see;
> 
> We just could not get enough of that view! Just gorgeous!
> 
> *3.  Speaking of hidden Mickeys -- so far you have taken photos of two of the best hidden Mickeys in DTD*:  the one in the Marceline's Confectionery sign, and the one on the Vault 28 "vaulted" door!  I love those.  (By any chance, did you happen to get a good look at the grandfather clock in the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel)?; and
> 
> Yes we did see the clock. It was part of one of the activities we did later on in the trip
> 
> *4.  I live in L.A., and I think I read at the beginning of this thread that part of your trip involved a visit to L.A.?*  I don't know where you went in L.A. -- I guess I will find that out -- but I am looking forward to reading about it and the rest of your Disneyland Resort adventures!
> 
> Our journey into LA will be coming up shortly as that's where we headed next after my most recent post.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like there was something else I was going to comment on but it has slipped my mind.  I have to go back and pick up where I left off, at the end of page 7!



Thanks for joining in!


----------



## dawnbu40

jwwi said:


> Fun DL trip report.  Like Caitlin I loved how the two parks were right next to one another.  I loved seeing your pictures of GCH.  We stayed there for 5 wonderful nights, and I loved it.  The view of WOC from our balcony, the very comfortable pool chairs and the beautiful lobby.  Ahhh I was in heaven.  I did not see the Mickey show at DL, I wonder if it was there in 2010 when we visited?



Lucky you to spend 5 nights at the GCH. We did a few resort activities over there and just loved it!  Mickey and the Magical Map was new in 2013.


----------



## mumto2

I am loving this TR!

I showed my kids the photos of the view when they decided PPH was the hotel for our upcoming trip, and it got them so excited!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WanderlustNZ

Have just read through your whole TR and are thoroughly enjoying it.  Thanks for the attention to detail.


----------



## MEK

What an adorable restaurant and what fun character interaction.  You guys were so animated with all your poses, but that one of Dale totally cracked me up.  

I can't not WAIT to stay at the GC.  I am eyeing up a trip for next winter - feb or march.  It looks like such a gorgeous hotel.  

Happy NY!


----------



## dawnbu40

mumto2 said:


> I am loving this TR!
> 
> I showed my kids the photos of the view when they decided PPH was the hotel for our upcoming trip, and it got them so excited!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Thank you! I hope you enjoy that view as much as we did


----------



## dawnbu40

WanderlustNZ said:


> Have just read through your whole TR and are thoroughly enjoying it.  Thanks for the attention to detail.



Welcome! Thank you and I'm so glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## dawnbu40

MEK said:


> What an adorable restaurant and what fun character interaction.  You guys were so animated with all your poses, but that one of Dale totally cracked me up.
> 
> I can't not WAIT to stay at the GC.  I am eyeing up a trip for next winter - feb or march.  It looks like such a gorgeous hotel.
> 
> Happy NY!



Could you tell we were having fun 

The GCH is beautiful! I know you'll love it!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Hello! I just found this TR a few days ago and am all caught up now. My best friend and I are taking our first trip to DL in May, also staying at PP in a concierge theme park view room. We're WDW vets; I'm a former CM there and he's a current CM. I really like your report-the alternating story telling is great.


----------



## dawnbu40

bellebookworm9 said:


> Hello! I just found this TR a few days ago and am all caught up now. My best friend and I are taking our first trip to DL in May, also staying at PP in a concierge theme park view room. We're WDW vets; I'm a former CM there and he's a current CM. I really like your report-the alternating story telling is great.



Welcome! I'm glad you're enjoying our report! I hope you enjoy DL as much as we did


----------



## POLY1985

I'm enjoying reading about Disneyland so much. Hopefully we will get there sometime soon. 
That seemed like a pretty reasonable price for a character meal compared to the ones at WDW. Love that they ha e Meeko, he is one of my favorites.


----------



## dawnbu40

POLY1985 said:


> I'm enjoying reading about Disneyland so much. Hopefully we will get there sometime soon.
> That seemed like a pretty reasonable price for a character meal compared to the ones at WDW. Love that they ha e Meeko, he is one of my favorites.



I'm so glad you're enjoying our TR 

We thought the meal was worth the price and since it was practically empty we had a lot of extra fun with the characters.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*So the big question What was I up to that morning?!

When we began our research on the DL hotels we found out that the Grand Californian offered a lot of fun activities and as long as you were a guest at a Disney hotel you could participate! There were a ton of activities but the two the interested me were the Yoga/Pilates hybrid class and the walking tour of California Adventure. Unfortunately the hybrid class wasn't available on days that we weren't in the park but this morning they offered the walking tour! Since we were having a relaxed day and just heading to LA we could afford the time for me to go! The best part of this is it's completely free!

When I split up with mom and dad I headed to the special entrance from the Grand Californian to California Adventure.  It took a while for everyone to show up and there were about 6 people including the instructor. The purpose of the tour is for you to get a look at the park before anyone else is allowed in! It was so cool seeing California Adventure for the first time without any other guests in it!

The video I will post shows that you are supposed to sort of get a description of what your seeing and get special facts but our group ended up arguing about whether DL or WDW was better.  I missed the cool facts but seeing the park was worth it. 

I was the only person who hadn't been in the park before and when our walk took us to Carsland my jaw dropped! It was just gorgeous! Everyone looked at me and laughed and was excited for me. 

It was a great experience and I would recommend it to everyone! The group can either choose to slow down or walk faster depending on the type of tour you're looking for. It also takes you all around the park from the Grizzly River Rapids area through the Boardwalk area through Bugs Land and through Carsland. It's an awesome experience! This was probably one of my favorite parts of the trip and if I could have done it again I would have! Be sure to have good walking shoes and no cameras allowed!

Walking tour video*


----------



## thatgrljme

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *So the big question What was I up to that morning?!
> 
> When we began our research on the DL hotels we found out that the Grand Californian offered a lot of fun activities and as long as you were a guest at a Disney hotel you could participate! There were a ton of activities but the two the interested me were the Yoga/Pilates hybrid class and the walking tour of California Adventure. Unfortunately the hybrid class wasn't available on days that we weren't in the park but this morning they offered the walking tour! Since we were having a relaxed day and just heading to LA we could afford the time for me to go! The best part of this is it's completely free!
> 
> When I split up with mom and dad I headed to the special entrance from the Grand Californian to California Adventure.  It took a while for everyone to show up and there were about 6 people including the instructor. The purpose of the tour is for you to get a look at the park before anyone else is allowed in! It was so cool seeing California Adventure for the first time without any other guests in it!
> 
> The video I will post shows that you are supposed to sort of get a description of what your seeing and get special facts but our group ended up arguing about whether DL or WDW was better.  I missed the cool facts but seeing the park was worth it.
> 
> I was the only person who hadn't been in the park before and when our walk took us to Carsland my jaw dropped! It was just gorgeous! Everyone looked at me and laughed and was excited for me.
> 
> It was a great experience and I would recommend it to everyone! The group can either choose to slow down or walk faster depending on the type of tour you're looking for. It also takes you all around the park from the Grizzly River Rapids area through the Boardwalk area through Bugs Land and through Carsland. It's an awesome experience! This was probably one of my favorite parts of the trip and if I could have done it again I would have! Be sure to have good walking shoes and no cameras allowed!
> 
> Walking tour video*



I've been following your trip report for a while and I must say....this sounds amazing! I just joined a gym and will be taking a trip to DLR in May with my son and father so I'm glad to know that this is available so I can keep up with working out while I'm on vacation.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

thatgrljme said:


> I've been following your trip report for a while and I must say....this sounds amazing! I just joined a gym and will be taking a trip to DLR in May with my son and father so I'm glad to know that this is available so I can keep up with working out while I'm on vacation.



*Thank you for reading!

It was a lot of fun! They also offer one through Downtown Disney.*


----------



## thatgrljme

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Thank you for reading!
> 
> It was a lot of fun! They also offer one through Downtown Disney.*



Did you just make the reservations through the hotel? How much ahead of time did you have to make them?


----------



## MEK

Very cool!  I am TOTALLY doing that when we finally visit next year.  Thanks for posting the video.  I am learning so much!


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *So the big question What was I up to that morning?!*



That sounds pretty cool!
Too bad about the argument, but glad to hear you enjoyed it anyway.
No cameras? That seems odd.
Must've been torture for you! 

I'm at work, so I can't see the vid.
I'll check it out at home, later.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

thatgrljme said:


> Did you just make the reservations through the hotel? How much ahead of time did you have to make them?



*Yes you can either call the Grand Californian or go over and talk to their guest relations CM. I only made mine two days in advance so I think 24 hours is the max? I know it says so on the sheet you get with the times and the list of activities.*



MEK said:


> Very cool!  I am TOTALLY doing that when we finally visit next year.  Thanks for posting the video.  I am learning so much!



*It's a lot of fun!

I watched the video before I did it so I could know more about it so I thought it would help!

Glad to be helping you out!*



pkondz said:


> That sounds pretty cool!
> Too bad about the argument, but glad to hear you enjoyed it anyway.
> No cameras? That seems odd.
> Must've been torture for you!
> 
> I'm at work, so I can't see the vid.
> I'll check it out at home, later.



*It was!

I was a bit tortured with no one there I could have gotten some great pics!*


----------



## POLY1985

That looks like fun! I wonder why you can't take a camera since it wasn't a behind the scenes tour?


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

POLY1985 said:


> That looks like fun! I wonder why you can't take a camera since it wasn't a behind the scenes tour?



*There is a set time for the walk to begin and end so maybe they thought it would take too long if people were stopping for pictures *


----------



## TinksThree

*Love the details of the Storyteller restaurant!!  The character interaction did look so cute!  

And what a cool thing to offer...power walking pre-park opening!  I would sign up for that!!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

TinksThree said:


> *Love the details of the Storyteller restaurant!!  The character interaction did look so cute!
> 
> And what a cool thing to offer...power walking pre-park opening!  I would sign up for that!!*



*We all had a great morning!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Once I was all cleaned up we all headed over to here 






It's located in Downtown Disney and was a quick walk from our resort. We had rented a car today because we were going to check out Hollywood! I had my choice of anything today and this was my pic! When I was little I wanted to be an actress and live here so I had to fulfill a childhood dream!

First we had to get the car!





Mom made me pose with it!

It wasn't too bad of a drive and before we knew it we were in Hollywood! We parked in a weird looking garage that over packed the vehicles and left our keys at a desk and headed out!





There was so much to see!





I was in awe looking at the actual walk of fame!





I had to pose with Mickey!






And we saw the Great Movie Ride!





The ride wasn't working that day though 






But we saw a lot of foot and hand prints!





Mom posed with one of her favorite movies!





We took this for my grandma






We were excited to keep moving and to see where the Oscars are given away!





Our lunch destination was over here





We were surprised to find out that the Oscars are filmed in a theater surrounded by stores!

And a cute cupcake place!





I think I forgot to mention expensive stores!





I headed into one store that showed Miley Cyrus was a shopper there and walked out with a new pair of Toms!

We continued walking around so we could see the different vantage points on Hollywood









There it is!!!! The Hollywood sign!!!









It was so cool seeing it in person!

The courtyard surrounding this look out point was very pretty!





Our lunch destination again!





More Hollywood





We left the area with only a couple shopping bags and continued our sightseeing





We were getting very hungry and headed to lunch! We started seeing familiar names as we got closer





Next up!

Lunch at the Soda Shoppe! 



*


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We had rented a car today because we were going to check out Hollywood!*








I feel like such a twit!
Not once did I think about Hollywood.
LA. Yup.
But Hollywood? 

If I'd gone to DL and not thought of Hollywood until after, I would've clubbed myself over the head!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *When I was little I wanted to be an actress and live here*



And you still do, don't you.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *First we had to get the car!
> Mom made me pose with it!*



 Everybody (including me) does that.
It's like, "Look everybody! I'm posing with a car that I don't own!"



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We parked in a weird looking garage that over packed the vehicles and left our keys at a desk and headed out!*



Is that normal?
I don't think I've ever parked _anywhere_ where I had to leave my keys.
(Except valet, of course)



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I was in awe looking at the actual walk of fame!*



I don't blame you. I would be too!
Locals must get awfully tired of navigating around tourists who all have their collective heads down.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I had to pose with Mickey!*



But of course.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *And we saw the Great Movie Ride!*







PrincessCaitlin said:


> *The ride wasn't working that day though *



Probably down for re-furb.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



So who's the best photo bomber?
The girl with the sunglasses?
The guy in the orange shirt?
Death?
The dog?

(I vote for the dog)



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



Geez, that makes me sad.
When she put her hands there, she was only six years old.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We were excited to keep moving and to see where the Oscars are given away!*



That's cool.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I think I forgot to mention expensive stores!*



In Hollywood! <shock!>



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *There it is!!!! The Hollywood sign!!!*







PrincessCaitlin said:


> *It was so cool seeing it in person!*



I bet! We've all seen it... tons... on video. But to see it in real life?
Awesome.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Next up!
> 
> Lunch at the Soda Shoppe!  *



Sounds good! Thanks for posting!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love it!! I especially love how Donald had his paws infront of the Chinese Theatre.


----------



## MEK

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> I had to pose with Mickey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awesome!  

What a fun morning in Hollywood.  Can't wait to see the soda shop.  

And who IS that guy in the dark robe?  Darth Vader?  

Fun pics!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

pkondz said:


> I feel like such a twit!
> Not once did I think about Hollywood.
> LA. Yup.
> But Hollywood?
> 
> 
> 
> If I'd gone to DL and not thought of Hollywood until after, I would've clubbed myself over the head!
> 
> *It was on my to do list! We didn't know when we would be back to DL so I wanted to get there! Although we may be going back after all *
> 
> And you still do, don't you.
> 
> *a little! *
> 
> Everybody (including me) does that.
> It's like, "Look everybody! I'm posing with a car that I don't own!"
> 
> 
> 
> Is that normal?
> I don't think I've ever parked _anywhere_ where I had to leave my keys.
> (Except valet, of course)
> 
> *It was weird but they needed the keys so they could move the car around and pack in as many as possible.*
> 
> I don't blame you. I would be too!
> Locals must get awfully tired of navigating around tourists who all have their collective heads down.
> 
> *Yeah I can't imagine living somewhere like that and just thinking it's a normal street *
> 
> But of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably down for re-furb.
> 
> 
> 
> So who's the best photo bomber?
> The girl with the sunglasses?
> The guy in the orange shirt?
> Death?
> The dog?
> 
> (I vote for the dog)
> 
> *Well I had to catch up with my old co star so he wasn't technically photo bombing. It's hard to get a solo pic in Hollywood!*
> 
> Geez, that makes me sad.
> When she put her hands there, she was only six years old.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool.
> 
> 
> 
> In Hollywood! <shock!>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet! We've all seen it... tons... on video. But to see it in real life?
> Awesome.
> 
> *It was a great experience!*
> 
> Sounds good! Thanks for posting!



*Thank you for reading!*



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love it!! I especially love how Donald had his paws infront of the Chinese Theatre.



*It was very cool seeing all the prints!*



MEK said:


> Awesome!
> 
> What a fun morning in Hollywood.  Can't wait to see the soda shop.
> 
> And who IS that guy in the dark robe?  Darth Vader?
> 
> Fun pics!



*It's so cute I can't wait to share pics!

It was the guy from Scream *


----------



## WDWaddictt

Great update!  Looked like a great morning in Hollywood!  It would be so exciting to see the Hollywood sign in person... 

Can't wait to read up on the soda shop...how exciting!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

WDWaddictt said:


> Great update!  Looked like a great morning in Hollywood!  It would be so exciting to see the Hollywood sign in person...
> 
> Can't wait to read up on the soda shop...how exciting!



*Thank you!

It was!

Coming up now!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Before we stepped inside we had to take a shot of one of the greatest minds behind Disney 





When we stepped inside I was surprised by how small the shop was! There were a few tables off to the side and a little kitchen and everything and the rest of the area had souvies and other Disney items.





I guess in pictures the area looked bigger 

Photos of Disney stars who have been to the shop





For my lunch I had an open faced sandwich. Which means the sandwich minus the bread





It was good!

My parents split the club sandwich





We all enjoyed our food but had to save room for some ice cream!





I had the special sundae which came with a pin and for my ice cream I had mint chocolate chip! My dad went with just a regular sundae. Both were sooo good!









My special pin was Bashful with an ice cream





Now here is a look at the store





One of the kitchen areas





The main kitchen area






The ceiling 














After our lunch we headed back out to walk the streets of Hollywood






We headed in to American Apparel where dad bought an outfit





It's the American flag one but he's too shy to let us take a picture of him in it!



Just kidding!!!!!!


He isn't too shy... No he really didn't buy the outfit. 


Once we headed out we ran in to a star being made





Turns out it was for Vin Diesel! We didn't really understand why he needed one but I guess groups rally behind a star and end up donating money to ge them the star.

We ran in to another on of my favorites





This was basically the end of the street with no more cool shops or stars to look at 





We ran in to another Disney great!






We had a fun time checking out all Hollywood had to offer but before we left we were pulled in to this store that had everything for a $5. The commerical that ran kept asking HOW MUCH IS IT? and would list different items like A WATCH? HOW MUCH IS IT? A HAT HOW MUCH IS IT? so that's where we got the name. It kept playing throughout our time there and was ridiculous and funny. I ended up getting a tank top and a hollywood wooden sign. 

*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*When we got back to the resort we grabbed some snacks and tried to figure out what to do next. 

We ended up here






The resorts offer a ton of different activities and today we were also going to partake in the scavenger hunt at the Grand Californian!





We walked up to the Guest Services desk where we got our map and instructions.

Each place we went to we had to recite part of the Wilderness Explorers motto. Well this motto includes hand motions and animal sounds so needless to say I was the one chosen to talk to everyone. It was pretty embarassing especially when I got one location wrong  I am pretty sure I had to howl or something and the people looked at me like I had four heads! Our prize for getting all the parts of the motto were three big Mickey head cookies!!! 

After I was done being embarassed we headed back to the room 









This night we ended up at our newest favorite place ever Trader Sam's!





Where I got a shipwreck in a bottle!





Dad got a shrunken head because he liked the glass






I got hungry while we were there and ordered the fish tacos





Not a great picture but boy were they good!

We finished our night there and headed back to the room to our view.





Overall it was a great day but we needed our rest for tomorrow!*


----------



## isabelcampana

Enjoying your TR, It's really getting me excited for our upcoming trip in June....


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

isabelcampana said:


> Enjoying your TR, It's really getting me excited for our upcoming trip in June....



*Thank you!

Hope you have a great trip!*


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Before we stepped inside we had to take a shot of one of the greatest minds behind Disney*



Had to Google.
Impressive.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *For my lunch I had an open faced sandwich. Which means the sandwich minus the bread*



aka... a salad.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



 Whoo, boy. Those look good!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *After our lunch we headed back out to walk the streets of Hollywood*



Aimlessly? Or did you have a goal in mind?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We headed in to American Apparel where dad bought an outfit
> 
> 
> It's the American flag one but he's too shy to let us take a picture of him in it!*



That's what I guessed! 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Just kidding!!!!!!
> 
> 
> He isn't too shy... No he really didn't buy the outfit.*



But how would you have felt if he had?
Laughed?
Hid from embarrassment?
Mortified?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Once we headed out we ran in to a star being made*



That's pretty cool. No matter who it was for.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We ran in to another on of my favorites*



Him I did _not_ have to Google.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We ran in to another Disney great!*



I think I know who he is. :



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We had a fun time checking out all Hollywood had to offer but before we left we were pulled in to this store that had everything for a $5. The commerical that ran kept asking HOW MUCH IS IT? and would list different items like A WATCH? HOW MUCH IS IT? A HAT HOW MUCH IS IT? so that's where we got the name. It kept playing throughout our time there and was ridiculous and funny. I ended up getting a tank top and a hollywood wooden sign. *



Ah! So now we know where that title came from.
Just out of curiosity... was the watch a Rolex?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *The resorts offer a ton of different activities and today we were also going to partake in the scavenger hunt at the Grand Californian!*



Sounds like fun.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Each place we went to we had to recite part of the Wilderness Explorers motto. Well this motto includes hand motions and animal sounds so needless to say I was the one chosen to talk to everyone.*



I would've insisted on the folks participating.
Parents _love_ doing things like that.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> * It was pretty embarassing especially when I got one location wrong  I am pretty sure I had to howl or something and the people looked at me like I had four heads!*







PrincessCaitlin said:


> * Our prize for getting all the parts of the motto were three big Mickey head cookies!!! *



Well worth the effort.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Dad got a shrunken head because he liked the glass*



Seems reasonable. How were the drinks?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Overall it was a great day but we needed our rest for tomorrow!*



Thanks for the update!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

pkondz said:


> Had to Google.
> Impressive.
> *For shame! As a Disney fan you should know who he is!*
> 
> 
> aka... a salad.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoo, boy. Those look good!
> 
> *They were!*
> 
> Aimlessly? Or did you have a goal in mind?
> 
> *Aimlessly.*
> 
> That's what I guessed!
> 
> 
> 
> But how would you have felt if he had?
> Laughed?
> Hid from embarrassment?
> Mortified?
> 
> *I would have laughed!*
> 
> 
> That's pretty cool. No matter who it was for.
> 
> *Yeah it was a very cool process to see!*
> 
> Him I did _not_ have to Google.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know who he is. :
> 
> *Good!*
> 
> Ah! So now we know where that title came from.
> Just out of curiosity... was the watch a Rolex?
> 
> * It was a fake one.*
> 
> Sounds like fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I would've insisted on the folks participating.
> Parents _love_ doing things like that.
> 
> *I tried to get them to but they wouldnt!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well worth the effort.
> 
> *It was although I couldn't ebjoy it..*
> 
> Seems reasonable. How were the drinks?
> 
> *They weren't great. They had a weird spice added to them. They cups were cool though and we drink out of them regularly at home!*
> 
> Thanks for the update!



*Thanks for reading!*


----------



## gardengirl2790

Hello Princess!

I am really enjoying your trip report and pictures! Can you tell me what camera you have. It takes great photos.


----------



## wiigirl

Wonderful pics!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

gardengirl2790 said:


> Hello Princess!
> 
> I am really enjoying your trip report and pictures! Can you tell me what camera you have. It takes great photos.



*We have a Nikon NEX5N *



wiigirl said:


> Wonderful pics!



*Thank you!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*I thought I would give you all a little life update! We have been going through a rough time over here so any prayers for my family or pixie dust or good vibes would be greatly appreciated!

The other day I was sitting at my computer at work and got an email from the Disney College Program. I had been tossing around the idea since before I started my undergrad degree. Well I decided to apply! Within an hour I had my web interview and right after I was done they offered me a phone interview! I had my phone interview and it went very well! My top three jobs are attractions, merchandising, conceirge and character. I am going to my character audition tomorrow! Any good vibes or whatever would be awesome! It was spur of the moment and I can't believe how fast everything is happening! I should know within 3 weeks whether or not I am accepted!*


----------



## APears

Nice updates! Awesome that you got to see Hollywood, next time you should explore Burbank or do the Hollywood sign hike!

I love Trader Sams...my favorite is the Tiki Tiki Tiki Tiki Tiki Rum, but the Shipwreck is also soo good!

Good luck w the College Program!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

APears said:


> Nice updates! Awesome that you got to see Hollywood, next time you should explore Burbank or do the Hollywood sign hike!
> 
> I love Trader Sams...my favorite is the Tiki Tiki Tiki Tiki Tiki Rum, but the Shipwreck is also soo good!
> 
> Good luck w the College Program!



*Thank you!

Next time we might have to!

I need to try that next time!

Thank you!*


----------



## gardengirl2790

After reading a very detailed trip report about the College Program, it sounds like the College Program is quite amazing, and could open you up for a lot of opportunities for a career with Disney. Good luck with it 

Sending you and yours  from Oregon!

Thank you for letting me know the type of camera you use. I appreciate it!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

gardengirl2790 said:


> After reading a very detailed trip report about the College Program, it sounds like the College Program is quite amazing, and could open you up for a lot of opportunities for a career with Disney. Good luck with it
> 
> Sending you and yours  from Oregon!
> 
> Thank you for letting me know the type of camera you use. I appreciate it!



*I know! I am not quite sure what I want to do with my Masters so I thought this would help me figure it out. Thank you!

Thank you!

No problem!*


----------



## thatgrljme

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I thought I would give you all a little life update! We have been going through a rough time over here so any prayers for my family or pixie dust or good vibes would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> The other day I was sitting at my computer at work and got an email from the Disney College Program. I had been tossing around the idea since before I started my undergrad degree. Well I decided to apply! Within an hour I had my web interview and right after I was done they offered me a phone interview! I had my phone interview and it went very well! My top three jobs are attractions, merchandising, conceirge and character. I am going to my character audition tomorrow! Any good vibes or whatever would be awesome! It was spur of the moment and I can't believe how fast everything is happening! I should know within 3 weeks whether or not I am accepted!*



Good luck!  I hope everything goes well!


----------



## POLY1985

Loved seeing all the pics of Hollywood and all the star on the walk of fame. Your ice cream sundae looked great with the little Mickey head sprinkles! The Grand Californian sign is so pretty. I think I would like staying there - it reminds me of Wilderness Lodge. Trader Joes looks fun - I think they are supposed to be putting one in at the Polynesian!

Linda


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

thatgrljme said:


> Good luck!  I hope everything goes well!



*Thank you!*



POLY1985 said:


> Loved seeing all the pics of Hollywood and all the star on the walk of fame. Your ice cream sundae looked great with the little Mickey head sprinkles! The Grand Californian sign is so pretty. I think I would like staying there - it reminds me of Wilderness Lodge. Trader Joes looks fun - I think they are supposed to be putting one in at the Polynesian!
> 
> Linda



*Glad you enjoyed it!

It was so good!

It's a bit darker inside than the Wilderness but it is gorgeous!

I hope they do!*


----------



## WDWaddictt

My prayers for your family!  Hope everything's turns out well!

Good luck with the DCP!!  That will be exciting!!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

WDWaddictt said:


> My prayers for your family!  Hope everything's turns out well!
> 
> Good luck with the DCP!!  That will be exciting!!



*Thank you!*


----------



## thornton0511

Just read through the report guys and subscribing! We are WDW regulars headed to DLR for the first time ever in July and really enjoying the story! Cannot wait to hear more


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

thornton0511 said:


> Just read through the report guys and subscribing! We are WDW regulars headed to DLR for the first time ever in July and really enjoying the story! Cannot wait to hear more



*Welcome!

Hope you have a magical trip!

More coming soon!*


----------



## MEK

That ice cream looks amazing!  Nothing like Mickey Sprinkles!  I so want some ice cream right now!  

And that view again!  I almost forgot how awesome it was!  

Great picture of you and your dad!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Here you go everyone!

For the first time in 4ever.. I don't have to go home!*


----------



## gardengirl2790

Congratulations! I look forward to reading about your CP adventures.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

gardengirl2790 said:


> Congratulations! I look forward to reading about your CP adventures.



*Thank you!*


----------



## lucysmom

I love your trip report and can't wait for the next installment. What happened with your character interview?


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

lucysmom said:


> I love your trip report and can't wait for the next installment. What happened with your character interview?



*Thank you! 

Once my mom feels better she will be updating!

I will be posting it in my DCP Trip Report which you can find in my signature *


----------



## thornton0511

Congrats on your being accepted to the DCP...how exciting!!!


----------



## rachel09985

Loving your TR and looking forward to reading the rest!

I am also a WDW vet and we are going to disneyland in july for the first time! I am so excited but also a bit nervous!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

thornton0511 said:


> Congrats on your being accepted to the DCP...how exciting!!!



*Thank you!*



rachel09985 said:


> Loving your TR and looking forward to reading the rest!
> 
> I am also a WDW vet and we are going to disneyland in july for the first time! I am so excited but also a bit nervous!



*Thank you for reading! I am glad you're enjoying it!

I hope you enjoy it as much as we did!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Since my mom is getting over being sick  I thought I would post an update! Send good vibes and pixie dust her way so she can get better faster!

When I last left off we had an early night because today we were going to be exploring Carsland!!! I, of course, got up early and headed to the gym! While I was working out mom and dad were watching the sunrise over Radiator Springs





Yeah everyone proceed to drool over our room placement!





I got back from the gym and hurried to get ready. I ended up eating breakfast on the go because we had a park to get to people!!!





We used the secret special entrance through the Grand Californian and before we knew it we were here!





Now mom had read somewhere that the racing cars weren't open first thing in the morning so we decided to try out the other rides that were open in this area.









This area is so well themed!





and empty!









We got on and mom automatically wanted to get off the ride! She didn't realize it went around in circles and jerked you back and forth! For those of you that don't know she gets horrible motion sickness which is why dad and I always do the tougher rides together!





A couple of shots around the area














It was a lot of fun but needless to say mom did not want to ride again!

So we headed to our next destination





Passed by the petting zoo









It was amazing! It was like we walked right in to the movie!





We were all rocking our Monsters t shirts today!





This was our destination














It's so cool to see the rest of the shop!





You could tell where Luigi came from!










*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Dad sat on his own tire while mom and I shared a tire. These things are really hard to operate!









You're supposed to lean which way you want it to go so for the left you lean left for the right you lean right and so on. Well these are really heavy and if you don't lean properly your tire will hit the ground and not move!

Dad was really good on his tire so he spent most of the time laughing at mom and I!

After our ride we checked out Radiator Springs some more!









The second blink of the yellow light really was longer! 

There's Stanley!





Once we got to the back we were surprised and a little upset to see that the racers were open! We had spent all of that time on the little rides when we could have been on the major one!





We quickly jumped in line!





We found this sign funny and I sent a pic to my grandma (Ursula) so that she could show my grandpa Stan!

Now you can marvel at this amazing line!


















It's just amazing how they brought this to life!





Now you can laugh at Butte Gas









That's a big Butte!





Finally we were up there! It took a while in line and we amused ourselves by playing charades! I suggest downloading it for your next disney trip! It's a phone app that tells you different characters and you have to get the person to guess the characters or movies. They have disney specific ones so we stuck to those! It was a lot of fun!





I was so excited to ride this!





You start off with a ride through the city










Of course you have to stop by Luigi's and get some new tires!










Then you are cleared to go!





and Luigi is there to cheer you on!











*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*and Tow Mater and Lightening greet you as you arrive back at the beginning










Here is our picture





Do you think we enjoyed it?

We loved it! 

After our rush of adrenaline we continued our tour of the area





How cute are these?!





and stopped for another picture!





and hitch hiked our way out of town!





Next up the rest of DCA!*


----------



## ProudMommyof2

WoW! THe pictures are great and Carsland looks amazing!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

ProudMommyof2 said:


> WoW! THe pictures are great and Carsland looks amazing!



*Thank you!

It was amazing!*


----------



## MEK

Those pictures are really great.  You really took a lot of time to get the right number of pictures with the right detail.  Carsland looks so amazing.  I can't wait to see it someday.  And the racers ride looks like too much fun.  Your dad looks pretty laid back but you and your mom look like you are having a blast.  

Once again that view from your room is amazing.  I think you need to start every update with it just so we can all see it again and again!


----------



## disbugsmomma

I am WAY late to this game, but at least I'm caught up now!  I have to say, reading through your TR and seeing all those pictures is making me really want to take a trip to DL.

I hope all is well with your family.  Tell Dale we're thinking about him and we hope everything works out ok.


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Since my mom is getting over being sick  I thought I would post an update! Send good vibes and pixie dust her way so she can get better faster!*



Get well soon Dawn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I, of course, got up early and headed to the gym!*



 I still can't get over how you go to the gym while on vacation.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> * While I was working out mom and dad were watching the sunrise over Radiator Springs*



See? Your folks know how to treat a holiday.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Yeah everyone proceed to drool over our room placement!*










PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We got on and mom automatically wanted to get off the ride! She didn't realize it went around in circles and jerked you back and forth! For those of you that don't know she gets horrible motion sickness which is why dad and I always do the tougher rides together!*



And she's _still_ sick!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *It's so cool to see the rest of the shop!*



 Thanks for taking all the pics!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *You're supposed to lean which way you want it to go so for the left you lean left for the right you lean right and so on.*



There are more choices than left or right?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Dad was really good on his tire so he spent most of the time laughing at mom and I!*







PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



What a cool idea for a bouquet!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Once we got to the back we were surprised and a little upset to see that the racers were open! We had spent all of that time on the little rides when we could have been on the major one!
> 
> We quickly jumped in line!*



How was the line by this time?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Now you can marvel at this amazing line!*



Pretty impressive.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Now you can laugh at Butte Gas
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is it just me, or does the logo look like a toilet?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *You start off with a ride through the city*



That all looks pretty cool!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Here is our picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think we enjoyed it?*



Hmmmm.... not sure. You guys are very subtle.

:



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *How cute are these?!*



Don't you wish you could stay in one?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



I dunno if I'd pick those people up. They look like they're up to something.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Next up the rest of DCA!*



Can't wait! As always, great pics Caitlin! And thanks for the update!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

MEK said:


> Those pictures are really great.  You really took a lot of time to get the right number of pictures with the right detail.  Carsland looks so amazing.  I can't wait to see it someday.  And the racers ride looks like too much fun.  Your dad looks pretty laid back but you and your mom look like you are having a blast.
> 
> Once again that view from your room is amazing.  I think you need to start every update with it just so we can all see it again and again!




*Thank you!

A lot of the pictures I took are from my iPhone and I am now in love with it! 

It is! 

It was a great ride!

My dad tends to be the laid back one out of the three of us 

It was such a great view!*



disbugsmomma said:


> I am WAY late to this game, but at least I'm caught up now!  I have to say, reading through your TR and seeing all those pictures is making me really want to take a trip to DL.
> 
> I hope all is well with your family.  Tell Dale we're thinking about him and we hope everything works out ok.



*Yay! Welcome!

You should go!

Thank you we appreciate that! *



pkondz said:


> Get well soon Dawn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Slowly but surely she is!*
> 
> I still can't get over how you go to the gym while on vacation.
> 
> *I can't get over how many people don't go to the gym on vacation!*
> 
> See? Your folks know how to treat a holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's _still_ sick!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking all the pics!
> 
> *That's my job!*
> 
> There are more choices than left or right?
> 
> *Front and back*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cool idea for a bouquet!
> 
> 
> *The whole area was very clever!*
> How was the line by this time?
> 
> *It was about an hour or so*
> 
> Pretty impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does the logo look like a toilet?
> 
> *A little*
> 
> That all looks pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... not sure. You guys are very subtle.
> 
> :
> 
> *My mom and I wear our excitement on our sleeve*
> 
> Don't you wish you could stay in one?
> 
> *Idk I think it might be a bit small space wise *
> 
> I dunno if I'd pick those people up. They look like they're up to something.
> 
> *That is true we usually are *
> 
> Can't wait! As always, great pics Caitlin! And thanks for the update!


*Thank you! You're welcome! Thank you for reading!*


----------



## Imagineer5

Just posted on your DCP report but then realized I hadn't commented on this DL TR!! Came across this TR since we are going in May (my best girlfriend and my 2 YO DD!) and it's been 6 years since i was last at DL!! EEK.  Loving the TR so far, and I def added Trader Sam's Tiki Bar to my to-do list (we are staying at the DLH).


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

Imagineer5 said:


> Just posted on your DCP report but then realized I hadn't commented on this DL TR!! Came across this TR since we are going in May (my best girlfriend and my 2 YO DD!) and it's been 6 years since i was last at DL!! EEK.  Loving the TR so far, and I def added Trader Sam's Tiki Bar to my to-do list (we are staying at the DLH).



*I hope you have a great time!

The Tiki Bar is amazing! I hope you all enjoy it as much as we did! *


----------



## disbugsmomma

pkondz said:


> Is it just me, or does the logo look like a toilet?



Nope, I thought so too.


----------



## Credit Man

Great pics of Cars Land.  I felt like I was right there with you.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

Credit Man said:


> Great pics of Cars Land.  I felt like I was right there with you.



*Glad you enjoyed them!*


----------



## dedesmith32

Thank you so much for sharing your trip!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

dedesmith32 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your trip!



*Thank you for reading!*


----------



## lucysmom

Princess Caitlin, Disney is missing the mark by assigning you to attractions.  You look like Anna from Frozen! Love your trip report. Hope your mom feels better soon.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Caitlin, I'm impressed so far!!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

lucysmom said:


> Princess Caitlin, Disney is missing the mark by assigning you to attractions.  You look like Anna from Frozen! Love your trip report. Hope your mom feels better soon.



*Aww thank you! She is one of my favorites!

Glad you are enjoying the trip report!

Thank you!*



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Caitlin, I'm impressed so far!!



*Glad to hear it!*


----------



## POLY1985

Cars Land looks absolutely amazing!!! I cannot believe the detail they put into it. So were you able to get in early by staying where you did or was that a regular opening?


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

POLY1985 said:


> Cars Land looks absolutely amazing!!! I cannot believe the detail they put into it. So were you able to get in early by staying where you did or was that a regular opening?



*It is! Disney does it best!

Yep it was an Extra Magic Hour morning. They work the same way as WDW does with only hotel guests getting in early. *


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Once we hitched a ride out of Carsland it was time to check out the rest of the park!






I just love this ferris wheel! ( I know it's named like a fun wheel or something but for all intents and purposes it's a ferris wheel with cars that could possibly move back and forth and cause people to throw up)

Our first ride over here was





It was so weird how fast this line moved! Compared to DHS this was nothing!

It also feels a lot more like a carnival game here too





I am not sure who won but the ride is essentially the same.

After we got our arm work out dad and I headed to ride California Screamin





Which was awesome! I love this ride!!

We then continued our strolling





It's amazing how they designed this park! You can go from the Boardwalk to 





The Wilderness Lodge in just a couple minutes 

I also love how the did the old Hollywood theme!









It is so cool looking at the California scene Walt would have been greeted with!

Our lunch was here





You don't go to DCA and not eat here!!

The whole area is just amazing









Plus they have a very cute Starbucks!





We of course had to stop!





Aw look mom and dad get a cinnamon bun and I get grapes! #glutenfreeproblems

Dad and I thought we would check out Soarin' so we headed over to that part of the park





This also gives you an idea just how close the Grand Californian is to the park! That log cabin place is the hotel!

On our way we got stopped by some musicians





DCA has the best bands!!

Plus who doesn't like a snazzy Goofy?! 





During the one of numbers dad ended up finding his next wife





His face in this picture is priceless 





You can tell he is in love!






But then mom punched the woman in the face and started this huge bloody cat fight in the middle of the park  what can I say my mom is territorial..


Just kidding! 






The music was great and we had a ton of fun! 




*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*We also saw this streetmosphere actress





Who had a dog puppet with her  No judgement..





I just feel like they took DHS and was like "Let's make this epic" and we ended up with DCA





I mean everything is just immaculate I love it soo much!













Plus their TOT is awesome!





so Dad and I headed over to Soarin' at some point and mom headed to the bakery to go on the tour of it.










Their Soarin' is very cute and the entire area is airplane themed









and their line is way better





Lining the walls they have pictures of famous fliers and what they accomplished. It was pretty cool and we got to read a lot about them because we were stuck in line for over 40 minutes due to the ride breaking down 

Once we were done mom was happy to see us and also happy we ran in to the show she wanted to see!






For those who don't know these are Minnie's Fly Girls!














The show was adorable!





and then we headed to lunch!

Next up eating at Carthay Circle! *


----------



## disbugsmomma

I wish the queue at Soarin in WDW was less boring.  The street performers look pretty awesome too.  I never get to see them, not sure if it's because of bad timing or because no one else wants to stay and watch!  Maybe I'll get a chance in September.


----------



## Imagineer5

Hmmm we booked WCC for our WOC package over Carthay  I will be looking for your next installment, but it sounds like it was fantastic!

Love all the photos of the scenery.  I Need to do more of that.  My TR's are 99% pics of my DD. 

So, you didn't ride the Fun Wheel?


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

disbugsmomma said:


> I wish the queue at Soarin in WDW was less boring.  The street performers look pretty awesome too.  I never get to see them, not sure if it's because of bad timing or because no one else wants to stay and watch!  Maybe I'll get a chance in September.



*I do too! In Florida it just looks like an airport terminal and they definitely put more work in to the DCA Q!

I hope you get to see some! We don't always stop but try to catch them on our way to and from rides *



Imagineer5 said:


> Hmmm we booked WCC for our WOC package over Carthay  I will be looking for your next installment, but it sounds like it was fantastic!
> 
> Love all the photos of the scenery.  I Need to do more of that.  My TR's are 99% pics of my DD.
> 
> So, you didn't ride the Fun Wheel?



*I don't think you will be disappointed however you book! My mom can be picky eater and thought Carthay sounded the best to her.

 I am usually the one behind the camera and I take pictures of anything and everything!

I did! It did make me feel a bit sick though! My motto was Idk if I will come back so I better try it!*


----------



## MotoWifey185

I just joined in a few days ago and finally got all caught up! I love your report so far! It is fun to see DLR through a WDW vet's perspective. You guys have me hooked on staying at the PPH one day! That view....  

Caitlyn, congrats on being accepted into the college program! Back when I was first starting college I went through the interviews to get in the program myself, but I backed out for a few different reasons. I am so excited for you though!  I will have to check out your other thread you started about it. 

Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

MotoWifey185 said:


> I just joined in a few days ago and finally got all caught up! I love your report so far! It is fun to see DLR through a WDW vet's perspective. You guys have me hooked on staying at the PPH one day! That view....
> 
> Caitlyn, congrats on being accepted into the college program! Back when I was first starting college I went through the interviews to get in the program myself, but I backed out for a few different reasons. I am so excited for you though!  I will have to check out your other thread you started about it.
> 
> Looking forward to reading more!



*Welcome!!

Thank you! It was such a great resort!

Thank you! I would love to have you join along on that report!
*


----------



## lucysmom

Princess Caitlin, I love your photos.  I have walked by these places many times and have not really seen them. Your photos are showing me what I have missed. You have a photographer's eye!


----------



## MEK

It always amazes me how much territory people cover at DL.  It seems that you can go from one attraction to the next fairly quickly.  It's pretty cool.  Soarin looks really cute.

  OMG - that picture of your dad wrapped up in the Boa is TOO funny!  

Love the picture of your two on the coaster.

Bakery tour?  That sounds interesting.  

Bring on lunch!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

lucysmom said:


> Princess Caitlin, I love your photos.  I have walked by these places many times and have not really seen them. Your photos are showing me what I have missed. You have a photographer's eye!



*Thank you!!

Thank you I really appreciate that!*



MEK said:


> It always amazes me how much territory people cover at DL.  It seems that you can go from one attraction to the next fairly quickly.  It's pretty cool.  Soarin looks really cute.
> 
> OMG - that picture of your dad wrapped up in the Boa is TOO funny!
> 
> Love the picture of your two on the coaster.
> 
> Bakery tour?  That sounds interesting.
> 
> Bring on lunch!




*Everything is much closer here than it is at the other parks due to the lack of space.

It is!

We were cracking up!

Thank you!

Yeah they have a tour of it and the tour mainly consists of a video with Rosie O' Donnell and seeing where they make it. They then give you a free piece of sourdough bread at the end!*


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I just love this ferris wheel! ( I know it's named like a fun wheel or something but for all intents and purposes it's a ferris wheel with cars that could possibly move back and forth and cause people to throw up)*



Yup. Friends of mine call it MNSFWOD
Mickey's Not So Fun Wheel of Death



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Our first ride over here was
> 
> 
> 
> *



My first thought was, "Oh they're going on the coaster!

Didn't even _see_ TSM.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I am not sure who won but the ride is essentially the same.*



Whoever else you rode with won.
It's a known fact that on the disboards, if you can't remember who won... 
that means you lost.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



I like to look at the expressions of other people on the rides.
Then I noticed that the two behind you look like they are nudists. 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Aw look mom and dad get a cinnamon bun and I get grapes! #glutenfreeproblems*



That bun looks to die for. Sucks that you couldn't have one.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



Best picture ever! 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *But then mom punched the woman in the face and started this huge bloody cat fight in the middle of the park  what can I say my mom is territorial..*



All right Dawn! Way to to go!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Just kidding! *



Oh? So she's not territorial?
But the fight still happened, right?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We also saw this streetmosphere actress
> 
> Who had a dog puppet with her  No judgement..*







PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I just feel like they took DHS and was like "Let's make this epic" and we ended up with DCA*



That's a very good description of it.
I read that and went, "Yeaaaaahhhhh."



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Lining the walls they have pictures of famous fliers and what they accomplished. It was pretty cool and we got to read a lot about them because we were stuck in line for over 40 minutes due to the ride breaking down *



The ride breaking down bites, but I would've loved to read all about the flyers.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Next up eating at Carthay Circle! *



Thanks for posting!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

pkondz said:


> Yup. Friends of mine call it MNSFWOD
> Mickey's Not So Fun Wheel of Death
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was, "Oh they're going on the coaster!
> 
> Didn't even _see_ TSM.
> 
> *It blends in very well!*
> 
> Whoever else you rode with won.
> It's a known fact that on the disboards, if you can't remember who won...
> that means you lost.
> 
> *I think I may have rode solo *
> 
> I like to look at the expressions of other people on the rides.
> Then I noticed that the two behind you look like they are nudists.
> 
> *I never noticed that before!*
> 
> That bun looks to die for. Sucks that you couldn't have one.
> 
> *Agreed!*
> 
> Best picture ever!
> 
> 
> 
> All right Dawn! Way to to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? So she's not territorial?
> But the fight still happened, right?
> 
> *No unfortunately. My mom knows better than to get in to a fight with Disney and risk being banned!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very good description of it.
> I read that and went, "Yeaaaaahhhhh."
> 
> *Thank you!*
> 
> The ride breaking down bites, but I would've loved to read all about the flyers.
> 
> *It was a neat experience and worth the wait!*
> 
> Thanks for posting!



*Thank you for reading!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*When we last left off we were headed to our lunch ADR! We were all excited to try out Carthay Circle!





It was so pretty inside! The first level of the restaurant was the bar area/waiting room. 





The pictures were all from different premieres that had happened at Carthay Circle









All of the different memorabilia was really cool!





We took this for my grandma who has always been a big fan of Shirley Temple!

After a while we were escorted upstairs and saw this beautiful ceiling





The entire restaurant was very fancy!





We had gotten the World of Color package for that night which is very similar to the Fantasmic packages at DHS. You get an app, an entrée and a dessert.





I am going to guess this was what dad had Pumpkin Tortilla Broth - with Cilantro Grilled Chicken, Crisp Tortillas, Cream Fraiche.

Although I think it may have been something else  It was good though!


The best part of this restaurant though?





The gluten free bread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was so amazing!! Compare this to this





Yeah no contest 

Even dad liked it! He usually tries the gluten free then instantly regrets it and this time he didn't!





Mom had Carthay Green Salad - Jicama, Cucumber, Cilantro, and Orange White Balsamic Vinaigrette.

For my meal I had





Skuna Bay Salmon -on Fresh Golden Tomato Salsa, Avocado and Cucumber Relish

Which was very good!

Dad had






Sauteed Short Rib Raviolis - Portobello Mushrooms, Red Pepper and Cabernet Jus.


Which he also enjoyed!

Mom had 






Rigatoni Pasta with Roasted Chicken - Pancetta, Wilted Spinach, and Pinot Jus

We all enjoyed our food and it just looked so pretty!

For dessert Mom had





None of the descriptions fit what she got but I think it was good!

Dad had





Cordillera Chocolate Decadent Layer Cake - with Raspberry Sauce.


and I had 






I definitely got stiffed on the dessert but oh well..


We enjoyed our lunch and were happy we chose Carthay as our big sit down meal for the World of Color package!

Once we were done we headed out and ran in to some Newsies!





Again DCA rocks with the shows!





It was a very cute show and after we got some pics around the new partners statue!





It's supposed to represent what Mickey and Walt looked like when they first got to California! This area was still fairly new when we went and I had been so anxious to see this!

After a picture we continued wandering around DCA

And found our way to Wonderland









This is a very cool area! They have dance parties back here and change it according to the movies that come out! Before Alice in Wonderland they had, had a Tron theme.







*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Our next stop fit our clothing choice for the day 









I have to say I kind of like that they have a ride instead of the Laugh Floor..










The area and the theming were again spot on!

No hanky panky on the rides they are watching...Always watching













So I guess Monstropolis hasn't made it to the "cell phone age" yet!









They also have this in the Laugh Floor!





I'm glad they don't actually sell this soda













Finally it was our turn!





It so looks like Mike is putting the moves on Celia!



 


It was so colorful in here





There were tvs on your ride vehicle which showed different newscasts about the child on the loose.









This one turned out especially well





Harry Hausen's





Someone is not happy!









Sorry Celia!

23-19 23-19














*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*







That face screams up to no good!









Saving the day!













When you exit the ride Roz interacts with you. She told my dad she liked his hair and laughed 

We all loved this ride!!! 

Up next: The parade I took way too many pictures of!
*


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *The pictures were all from different premieres that had happened at Carthay Circle*



I would've spent quite a while just looking at the photos.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We took this for my grandma who has always been a big fan of Shirley Temple!*



That picture makes me sad on many levels.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *After a while we were escorted upstairs and saw this beautiful ceiling*



That's really nice!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *The gluten free bread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was so amazing!! Compare this to this
> 
> Yeah no contest *



No kidding!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We all enjoyed our food and it just looked so pretty!*







PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I definitely got stiffed on the dessert but oh well..*



"Chef! That gluten free girl wants dessert now!"
"Eh? Sacre bleu! Well, give her two scoops of ice cream and throw in some blackberries."



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *It was a very cute show and after we got some pics around the new partners statue!
> 
> It's supposed to represent what Mickey and Walt looked like when they first got to California! This area was still fairly new when we went and I had been so anxious to see this!*



Even before reading your description, I immediately thought, "I bet that's supposed to be Walt and Mickey when they first got to California."



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *This is a very cool area! They have dance parties back here and change it according to the movies that come out! Before Alice in Wonderland they had, had a Tron theme.*



That would've been pretty cool to see.
Lots of glowing neon, I'd guess.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I have to say I kind of like that they have a ride instead of the Laugh Floor..*



I had no idea.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *When you exit the ride Roz interacts with you. She told my dad she liked his hair and laughed *







PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Up next: The parade I took way too many pictures of!
> *



Too many pictures? You???
I don't believe it.
Thanks for all the photos of the ride, it looks fun!
And thanks for the update!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

pkondz said:


> I would've spent quite a while just looking at the photos.
> 
> *We had a bit of a wait before they opened so we did!*
> 
> That picture makes me sad on many levels.
> 
> *agreed...*
> 
> That's really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Chef! That gluten free girl wants dessert now!"
> "Eh? Sacre bleu! Well, give her two scoops of ice cream and throw in some blackberries."
> 
> *I love how the chef is automatically French!*
> 
> Even before reading your description, I immediately thought, "I bet that's supposed to be Walt and Mickey when they first got to California."
> 
> *Good guess! I love that statue so much!*
> 
> That would've been pretty cool to see.
> Lots of glowing neon, I'd guess.
> 
> *Yep!*
> 
> I had no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many pictures? You???
> I don't believe it.
> Thanks for all the photos of the ride, it looks fun!
> And thanks for the update!



*You just wait!!!

It's such a great ride!

Thank you for reading!*


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I love how the chef is automatically French!*



Nussing but zee best pour vous, Caitlin.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

pkondz said:


> Nussing but zee best pour vous, Caitlin.



*Merci *


----------



## Imagineer5

Love all the photos from the Monster's Inc ride!! I love that one, so excited to ride it again!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

Imagineer5 said:


> Love all the photos from the Monster's Inc ride!! I love that one, so excited to ride it again!



*It is such a good ride!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Once we were done creating energy through children's screams it was back out in to the hot California sun!

We again just walked around and ended up passing by the Monsters University photo area





and the stage





and Mike Wazowski





We realized the parade was starting soon and it was on my DL to do list so we took a seat in the shade and relaxed. We saw Mr. Incredible greeting fans





It's so weird to me seeing characters without attendants!





Soon it was parade time! This parade is basically what Disney should have done with that horrible DHS block party parade.

It started off with a special Monsters University tribute





Which this girl was extremely excited about





It ain't a party without Roz!





Collegiate monsters





Art my favorite from that movie!









Sulley!!









23-19 23-19!!





Mike heading up the end of the float





Next up the Incredibles 














The dancers costumes were super cute!









I love that Jack Jack actually caught on fire









This is why I am working at Disney because it seems like everyone is super happy





Violet





*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Time for our under the sea friends!





Totally!





Now he is the only one who doesn't look too happy about being in a parade









The jellyfish costumes are too cute!





Then the bugs!!









I wonder if the people tell their friends "Oh yeah I play Heimlich's body"

"I'm the butt"









Flik and Atta














The toys are back in town!













The Lightyear girls





I love that they have Lotso's truck in the parade!

















"I got a promotion I went from playing Heimlich's butt to Slinky Dog's butt"









And last but not least Cars!













It was a very cute parade and I am so glad we stopped to watch it!

*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*After the parade we decided to go wait by the Monsters meet and greet area. We had to meet them today because we were dressed for the occasion!





We waited there for a while and it turned out he was meeting near the ride instead. The CMs were very nice and lead everyone over there and proceeded to let us be first in line since we would have been had he made it to the right spot.





Once we had fulfilled that mission we tried figuring out what to do next! We bypassed Muppets which is the same as in DH and we all know I am not a huge fan of that show.





We decided to head back to get some adult beverages!










Dad got a beer from this truck





All of the beers they sell are made in California!





and I had a margarita! 


While we were sitting down relaxing we saw this guy come out from the backstage area













He has quite the sound system!






We decided to follow him but first some pictures!













and some pictures of the area













I think it was at this point mom and I went in here and got matching hoodies for our November trip!

We really just liked wandering the park. We stumbled upon another performance and it was Goofy directing water.









It must be there way of making sure everything is set for World of Color but being sneaky about it! Why not turn it in to a performance?!

I am sure a ton of people love the Little Mermaid but here and now in Florida it's a walk on! 





There set up is made to look like a museum in Cali





The rides are very similar 

















*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*



Scuttle welcomes you to the ride

























There used to be this huge deal about Ariel's hair in the ride. They had her hair floating up, which it would be if she was underwater, and everyone thought she looked like she had an ice cream cone head. They ended up changing it and the one here and in WDW now have "beautiful I am not really underwater" hair.





My hair does not look that good in a swimming pool 





We of course waved hi to grandma and told her we missed her!









Then we sang along sha la la la la my oh my..













and they lived happily ever after!

King Triton has to be the most ripped animatron





When we got out of the ride we stumbled upon the end of the Phineas and Ferb show!





I swear every ten seconds there is a show going on at DCA and I love it!





While we were in this area there was one place we wanted to stop





No not the water ride! We are not water ride people!

We are Wilderness Explorer people though





The area is very cute and if you fill out the guide they give you then you can get your badge!














*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*







We got our badges (which I am pretty sure consisted of us making fools of ourselves hopping on one foot) and stopped in this shop









We also laughed at the people who were going to get soaked!





Then we headed out of the park!

Up next! More Racers and World of Color![/*


----------



## declansdad

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Mike Wazowski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up the Incredibles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Coolest Segway ever!

It doesn't look like you had to fight for a good parade spot.


----------



## Imagineer5

Wonderful photos!! Love the parade pics, and thanks for posting pics of the Redwood creek area, I have been meaning to look into that as I am hoping it will be a nice respite area for Aria (my 2 YO dd) to run around a bit.


----------



## MotoWifey185

I am back home from our trip to Disneyland and all caught up on your report! Awesome pictures, I love the Pixar Parade! We did not catch it this time around though. 

Because of your report DH and I decided to go to Trader Sams the night we got to Cali and had such a good time, that we went back a couple days later for my birthday! I also had the fish tacos too. We would not have known much about that if it weren't for your report and it was actually a highlight of our trip. So thank you for that!!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

declansdad said:


> Coolest Segway ever!
> 
> It doesn't look like you had to fight for a good parade spot.



*I know!

Not at all! The streets were empty!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

Imagineer5 said:


> Wonderful photos!! Love the parade pics, and thanks for posting pics of the Redwood creek area, I have been meaning to look into that as I am hoping it will be a nice respite area for Aria (my 2 YO dd) to run around a bit.



*Thank you!

It is the perfect area! There is a ton to do over there! There are also slides and swings but we were too big for that stuff *



MotoWifey185 said:


> I am back home from our trip to Disneyland and all caught up on your report! Awesome pictures, I love the Pixar Parade! We did not catch it this time around though.
> 
> Because of your report DH and I decided to go to Trader Sams the night we got to Cali and had such a good time, that we went back a couple days later for my birthday! I also had the fish tacos too. We would not have known much about that if it weren't for your report and it was actually a highlight of our trip. So thank you for that!!



*Yay! 

Thank you! Just put it on the list for next time 

Aw I am so happy I could help you out! I hope your trip was magical!*


----------



## LisaCM614

What a wonderful Trip Report!  Thank you both so much!  I just spent so much of my afternoon reading every bit!  We are headed to DLR and are staying at PPH concierge this July.  Our first family trip to So Cal.  So psyched and you have me even more psyched!  
Here I was second guessing Paradise Pier - Not anymore!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

LisaCM614 said:


> What a wonderful Trip Report!  Thank you both so much!  I just spent so much of my afternoon reading every bit!  We are headed to DLR and are staying at PPH concierge this July.  Our first family trip to So Cal.  So psyched and you have me even more psyched!
> Here I was second guessing Paradise Pier - Not anymore!



*Thank you for reading!

You will have a great time!

Paradise Pier is the best and so close to the other resorts that you can visit them and experience them as well *


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love it so far!!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love it so far!!



*Thank you!*


----------



## MEK

First of all - I am having a hard time remembering which TR update I have read and which one I haven't.  I kept going to the wrong TR twice.  

Another mega update!  

Love the parade - it is TOOOOOOO cute!  I think Roz is my favorite!  She is just so perfect.

I love your T-shirt.  Too cute.

Wonderful PP of the three of you.  You guys seriously got some of the best family shots!  

That raft ride looks so cool.  

I know I say this all the time but I think its so cool how people seem to go from one DL attraction to the next so quickly.  It's so a unique place.


----------



## POLY1985

I got a bit behind reading so I was way back at the California Screamin' part. How was that ride - more like an actual coaster? It looked like there was a covering of some sort over the top part.
Cathay Circle looked so nice - very classy. I loved the old pictures, particularly Judy Andrews and Audrey Hepburn. I loved that partners statue!!!
The Monsters Inc ride looked so cute as did the parade although I think Roz looked like Jabba the Hut! The family pic with Sully is awesome - love when you can get pics with the characters you are wearing.   
The whole area with the cable car and old style buildings is so beautiful. I think DL packs a lot into a small space.


----------



## Jenasweetemotion

Just got caught up reading this TR. PPH is our favorite hotel. Look forward to reading more.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

Jenasweetemotion said:


> Just got caught up reading this TR. PPH is our favorite hotel. Look forward to reading more.



*It is a great hotel! Thank you for reading!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Hey everyone! I am trying to update my TRs once every three days because soon I leave!! 31 days from today I leave for Disney! SO that means I need to speed this up and get it done so I can focus on my DCP TR!

When we last left off we had headed back to the hotel to freshen up for our evening at DCA!

We had to start off back here





I believe we ran because we had fast passes that were due and it turned out the ride was down  That is always the worst!

I decided to check out the petting zoo





We also had an area we didn't check out yet!









It is very cute and great for kids!

And 22 (at the time) year olds who want to ride this





It was on my DL bucket list 





I love Heimlich in the movie so I was excited to try this out!





Of course as the running theme in this trip we had a line for the ride I wanted to do! So after a bit of a wait we were able to hop aboard!










The different areas also let out a scent to go with the food he is eating!





This area sprayed a little bit of water









and of course this smelled like cookies









We then just browsed the area realizing we were far too old for the rides 





There is only one four leaf clover in this area!





It is really well themed!





Down to the restrooms!





We really never stayed far from 





I had to take some pics of mom and dad!





and then we headed to the Boardwalk area





This ride is rarely open because of the perfect weather it needs in order to be operating








*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*







Just amazing what Disney is capable of






and it all started with this guy 









It really was a beautiful night!





and of course we had to head back here









We sat and waited for a while having heard about the very cool lighting ceremony they have at night





You have to be there to see it! They play the song from the movie and the buildings do a little light show to the music! It is beautiful and magical! Plus everyone dances in the street! 





















It looks so much better at night! If that's possible!





















This time the ride was open!













I'm not quite sure what happened to our ride picture but I am sure it showed us having the time of our lives again!









We headed over here to get a snack for World of Color





*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*




Dad really wanted the soda cone!





Mom and dad got regular popcorn while I tried the flavor of the day which was dill pickle! It was so good!!

We had special seating for World of Color from lunch and it was perfect 





No having to deal with crowds and we were able to sit down and enjoy our snacks while we waited









I know you all expect pictures of World of Color so here









Those are the only pictures I have.. I apologize for being a bad TR writer! See this was one of those things I just never knew if I would see again and I wanted to enjoy so I gave dad the camera to take pictures. He ended up taking a video.. Anyway this was an amazing show! I laughed, I cried and was just in plain awe of the amazingness of it! You have to see this show! Pictures or video will not do it justice you just need to see it! Mom and I were both in tears at the end especially with the special Brave part!

I wanted to check out the Mad Tea Party after the amazing show so we filed out that way 













Those are the DL fireworks! Just shows how close they are again!

This area is much cooler at night!









We were all beat and knew it was time to head back for another big day tomorrow!

Up next Fantasyland at DL!
*


----------



## pkondz

I fell behind a bit so I've got not one, but two updates to peruse.
Good thing you keep them really short.... :




PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



I'm pretty impressed with that costume, actually.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We saw Mr. Incredible greeting fans
> 
> It's so weird to me seeing characters without attendants!*



So you tackled him!

I guess, not. Since you weren't escorted out of the park.
But it would've made a good story.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Soon it was parade time! This parade is basically what Disney should have done with that horrible DHS block party parade.*



Man! That parade is amazing! The details! Everything!
Blows my mind.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



She looks like she's doing a zombie pose.
"Braaaainnnssss....."



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I love that Jack Jack actually caught on fire*



That's cool!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



What's that guy with the pole doing?
Looks like he's moving one of the legs?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Totally!*



dude.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Now he is the only one who doesn't look too happy about being in a parade*



Naw. Don't harsh his mellow, dudette. He's just chillin' an' thrillin'.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I wonder if the people tell their friends "Oh yeah I play Heimlich's body"
> 
> "I'm the butt"*



If it means I get to work at Disney and go to the parks for free?

Count me in!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



Whoa, girl!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *"I got a promotion I went from playing Heimlich's butt to Slinky Dog's butt"*



Yup. I'm a little behind in your TR.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *After the parade we decided to go wait by the Monsters meet and greet area. We had to meet them today because we were dressed for the occasion!*



Well, yeah!
Cute shirts. All three of you.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



It looks like you're holding your dad's chin up.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We stumbled upon another performance and it was Goofy directing water.
> 
> It must be there way of making sure everything is set for World of Color but being sneaky about it! Why not turn it in to a performance?!*



That never would've occurred to me.
Smart.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *There used to be this huge deal about Ariel's hair in the ride. They had her hair floating up, which it would be if she was underwater, and everyone thought she looked like she had an ice cream cone head. They ended up changing it and the one here and in WDW now have "beautiful I am not really underwater" hair.*



Interesting.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *My hair does not look that good in a swimming pool *



Prove it!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We of course waved hi to grandma and told her we missed her!*



Hi grandma! 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *King Triton has to be the most ripped animatron*



I think Caitlin's got a little crush on someone!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I swear every ten seconds there is a show going on at DCA and I love it!*



That's really cool. The energy of the place must be sky high.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We got our badges (which I am pretty sure consisted of us making fools of ourselves hopping on one foot)*



 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Then we headed out of the park!*



And changed shirts.
See? I'm actually paying attention, here.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Hey everyone! I am trying to update my TRs once every three days because soon I leave!!*




How will I keep up?!?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I believe we ran because we had fast passes that were due and it turned out the ride was down  That is always the worst!*



Oh, no! Of _course_ it was down! 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



All over the world, young men have just become jealous... of a tractor.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *And 22 (at the time) year olds who want to ride this
> 
> It was on my DL bucket list *




Did your folks ride too? Or just shake their heads at their silly daughter? 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



Your folks are a very good looking couple, aren't they?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *This ride is rarely open because of the perfect weather it needs in order to be operating*



It doesn't look open when you took the picture... but the weather looks perfect? 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



There's Caitlin's boyfriend again!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *You have to be there to see it! They play the song from the movie and the buildings do a little light show to the music! It is beautiful and magical! Plus everyone dances in the street!*



Sounds amazing. Wish I could go, just to see that.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *It looks so much better at night! If that's possible!*



And great pics, too! 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Dad really wanted the soda cone!*



I don't blame him! I want one too!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Those are the only pictures I have.. I apologize for being a bad TR writer! See this was one of those things I just never knew if I would see again and I wanted to enjoy*



No apologies! You have to enjoy your time, too!
And that means, sometimes, putting away the camera and just soaking it all in.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Up next Fantasyland at DL!*



All right! Thanks for the update(s)!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

pkondz said:


> I fell behind a bit so I've got not one, but two updates to peruse.
> Good thing you keep them really short.... :
> 
> 
> *I actually have decided to weed out pictures! Since I will be trying to keep the DCP one live I have realized I need to pick the best of the best in order to keep the updates a bit shorter...It's a work in progress *
> 
> I'm pretty impressed with that costume, actually.
> 
> *I have always liked Mike!*
> 
> So you tackled him!
> 
> I guess, not. Since you weren't escorted out of the park.
> But it would've made a good story.
> 
> * I didn't need to met him that badly! There is never a wait for him at DHS!*
> 
> Man! That parade is amazing! The details! Everything!
> Blows my mind.
> 
> *Disney put some work in to this!*
> 
> She looks like she's doing a zombie pose.
> "Braaaainnnssss....."
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool!
> 
> 
> 
> What's that guy with the pole doing?
> Looks like he's moving one of the legs?
> 
> *He is! A lot of the big floats were like huge puppets!*
> 
> dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw. Don't harsh his mellow, dudette. He's just chillin' an' thrillin'.
> 
> 
> 
> If it means I get to work at Disney and go to the parks for free?
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I'm a little behind in your TR.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah!
> Cute shirts. All three of you.
> 
> *Thank you!*
> 
> It looks like you're holding your dad's chin up.
> 
> *It does! I never noticed that!*
> 
> That never would've occurred to me.
> Smart.
> 
> *That's the Disney difference!*
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi grandma!
> 
> 
> 
> I think Caitlin's got a little crush on someone!
> 
> *Yeah if they had a meet and greet of him I would be first in line!*
> 
> That's really cool. The energy of the place must be sky high.
> 
> *It is!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And changed shirts.
> See? I'm actually paying attention, here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How will I keep up?!?
> 
> *I'm sorry!*
> 
> Oh, no! Of _course_ it was down!
> 
> 
> 
> All over the world, young men have just become jealous... of a tractor.
> 
> * Thank you!*
> 
> 
> Did your folks ride too? Or just shake their heads at their silly daughter?
> 
> *I know mom rode it with me I am not sure if dad did.. *
> 
> Your folks are a very good looking couple, aren't they?
> *Thank you! I think they are!*
> 
> 
> It doesn't look open when you took the picture... but the weather looks perfect?
> 
> *It was kinda windy. *
> 
> There's Caitlin's boyfriend again!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds amazing. Wish I could go, just to see that.
> 
> _Definitely worth the trip!_
> 
> And great pics, too!
> 
> *Thank you!*
> 
> I don't blame him! I want one too!
> 
> 
> 
> No apologies! You have to enjoy your time, too!
> And that means, sometimes, putting away the camera and just soaking it all in.
> 
> *True I more than made up for it with Fantasmic the next night!*
> 
> All right! Thanks for the update(s)!



*Thank you for reading!*


----------



## eandesmom

I have finally made my way though and there is SO much to comment on I can't even try!  I am absolutely loving your TR and how you've really explored DLR, DCA and Hollywood.  It is making me very excited for my trip on Saturday.

Of course the most important question is...

Which drinks make things "happen" at Trader Sam's?



I have missing research in that area for sure.

Congratulations on the DCP!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

eandesmom said:


> I have finally made my way though and there is SO much to comment on I can't even try!  I am absolutely loving your TR and how you've really explored DLR, DCA and Hollywood.  It is making me very excited for my trip on Saturday.
> 
> Of course the most important question is...
> 
> Which drinks make things "happen" at Trader Sam's?
> 
> 
> 
> I have missing research in that area for sure.
> 
> Congratulations on the DCP!




*Welcome! I am glad you enjoyed it! I hope you have an amazing trip!

The drinks that make stuff happen are the Uh Oha, Shipwreck on the Rocks and the Krakatoa. You will love it there!

Thank you!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*When we last left off we had just enjoyed World of Color and headed to our hotel for a good night's rest! We woke up early this morning to head to DL! This was to be our Fantasyland morning! 

It was EMH so the park was empty!





On our way through the castle we passed by Olivia Newton John aka Sandy from Grease!





Mom freaked out a bit  and had to text my grandma and let her know!

Our mission this morning was rides, rides AND RIDES!! Our first was Peter Pan!





I love that the mission control area is in a chimney!









Everything is better in DL!









Get him Peter!





We made it through without having to walk the plank and headed over to see who was hanging out in this window









She pulls back the curtain every now and then. I am pretty sure I had to wait a minute to get her to show her face but it's too cool not to get a picture of!





If you touch the book you hear the Evil Queen's laugh and thunder!





This Q is very cool!





I think Snow White annoys me the most out of all the Princesses. I mean come on a princess who is obsessed with cleaning... Yeah we wouldn't get along  Although I could use those woodland friends to help with my bedroom 





Can't wait to see the roller coaster in May!













AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!









Luckily Snow White was saved






This gate is so pretty





Next up was one I hadn't ridden in a long time!






*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Mr. Toad!









The Q looks like you are in his house 













If you have watched the Wind in the Willows cartoon recently (on Netflix fyi) it is just like that. Mr. Toad isn't supposed to drive and when he does things get crazy 









Not a good ad for don't drink and drive..





Mr. Toad does get in trouble though and gets sent to see the devil. Yep this Disney ride ends with you downstairs  I figured the DIS would block the actual word. I am not quite sure what Disney was thinking.. Overall we weren't impressed and do not understand why people miss this ride!

I love this building!






Yep we were going to see a liar






I was obsessed with Figero as a kid! My dad bought me a stuffed one when I was little and I loved it!













He is such a happy puppet





Uh oh













I thought the fireworks were cool









It is obviously very dark in here!





Oh noo!!!!!!!





Phew everything worked out!














*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Outside of the ride they had this window









So it was at this point we passed by a guy with a few kids 





I thought he was attractive and looked like my type. He was covered in tattoos though and had kids so I didn't take a very close look. I did remember he had a red backpack though. We get home and a few weeks later we found out that this "attractive guy" was actually David Beckham  Lesson learned keep your eyes peeled for celebrities at DL!

We continued our tour of the park 









and dad and I decided it was time for Nemo!

















The area is very cute!





We ended up in Neptune!





Us submerging underwater





It is a very pretty ride!





There's Darla!





some ancient ruins









Pretty seaweed









I am pretty sure these hieroglyphs mean "do not vacation anywhere else Disney is your home" or some other form of subliminal messaging





In this area you see the Nemo friends





After going through an underwater volcano we made it back up to the surface and headed here





I am assuming it was a good ride and I know it had a short line! 

Our next ride had quite the line by the time we showed up! We had wanted to ride It's a Small World but it wasn't open yet due to some taping. So I had really wanted to do the Storybook Boats so of course we headed there!





The boats are named after different characters!





AAHHH we are being eaten!

*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*



I find it hilarious when ducks are all like "I don't care if this is a ride I am gonna sleep here"





The different villages all came from different storybooks





A beautiful castle!





The circus train passed by 





close up of the area around the castle 





Just gorgeous!





Looks like we are visiting Aladdin and Jasmine!









and Prince Eric and Ariel!













It was a cute ride and worth the wait! Our next wait was to be Alice in Wonderland!





I am a fan of the open air tea cups!









This is another dark ride! DL loves it dark rides!





You are greeted by the Cheshire Cat!

Part of the ride also goes outside





The Tweedles









Painting the roses red!





A little croquet





someone isn't happy 





You take another road outside





 and  end up here









*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*A dandy lion





We enjoyed our trip through Wonderland and it was finally time for some Small World! Yes you will never hear me be excited about Small World but this one has Disney characters in it!










We saw the train pass by





So pretty!









They also had some cool topiaries









and they have penguins!!














The only similarity between this ride and WDW is the creepy song 





I mean they have Alice and the White Rabbit!





Pinocchio





Cinderella with Jacques and Gus





Abu





Mushu 





Mulan





Simba and Pumba





You can also see Timon in the close up





The Three Caballeros 





Nemo and Dory





Lilo and Stitch





Jessie





*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*and Woody and Bullseye!





It was very cool seeing all the Disney characters throughout!

We headed back to Tomorrowland





Dad and I rode Space Mountain





We met up with mom after and headed in to Innovations





Dad and I tried Disney Infinity





Which helped me decide no I did not want it  That resulted in mom and dad returning the game they had bought me 





This is the future house that they have on the ground floor of the area





Before we headed down we had to see a superhero





This was a cool area they had a wall filled with all of the original Iron Man suits

























I am a huge Iron Man fan mainly because I have a crush on Robert Downey Jr. unfortunately Tony Stark wasn't there today but dad was able to try on the suit!














and these are our photopass pics of it









After dad lived out his dream of being a hero we headed downstairs to check out the house






*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*



All of the picture frames were digital and changed pictures.

We stumbled upon story time!





The cannon went off during different parts of the story! The story was Peter Pan!

Dad and I headed to Star Tours after while mom got a snack!









C3PO





It was the same as in DHS but we love it!

Next up time to help Buzz again!





This ride is so much better with the movable guns!

Next up Story time and lunch!
*


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Caitlin, I'm impressed!! I love the ride picture of you and your dad


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Caitlin, I'm impressed!! I love the ride picture of you and your dad



*Thank you!*


----------



## MEK

Not only was a behind two updates, but the last one was a mega update!    So much to comment on and yet I can't remember a thing.  

I love the ride pic of you and your dad (whaley) on space mountain!    That is too cute!  

What really intrigues me about DL is how its a perfect combination of the classic rides (which don't even exist at WDW anymore) and the newer rides.  And it seems like you can just ping pong your way from one ride to the next.  Snow white to Star Wars.  It's just crazy.  

Of course, Carsland it beyond amazing and I really can't wait to see it in person some day.  

Your night time shots are gorgeous.  Oh - and so are the shots from the submarine.  So clear.  Was it really claustrophobic down there?


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

MEK said:


> Not only was a behind two updates, but the last one was a mega update!    So much to comment on and yet I can't remember a thing.
> 
> *Aw! I just couldn't find a good place to cut off until lunch *
> 
> I love the ride pic of you and your dad (whaley) on space mountain!    That is too cute!
> 
> *Thank you! He won't be able to live that down now!*
> 
> What really intrigues me about DL is how its a perfect combination of the classic rides (which don't even exist at WDW anymore) and the newer rides.  And it seems like you can just ping pong your way from one ride to the next.  Snow white to Star Wars.  It's just crazy.
> 
> Of course, Carsland it beyond amazing and I really can't wait to see it in person some day.
> 
> Your night time shots are gorgeous.  Oh - and so are the shots from the submarine.  So clear.  Was it really claustrophobic down there?


*Everything is very close by! You don't realize how small it is until you are there!

You need to!

Thank you! It was a bit but I didn't have an issue with it. It also was pretty hot so I was happy once we were out *


----------



## TinksThree

*Love Carsland!!  Your pictures bring it to life!  

I have always felt DHS was so poorly represented and then I went to Universal last weekend...I really felt a lot of what is missing at DHS.  But after reading your day at DCA...wow!  I wish WDW could do something with DHS and Future World at Epcot!  They need some serious love!! 

I have been planning a hopeful trip to DL next year and reading this keeps making me so determined to make it happen!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

TinksThree said:


> *Love Carsland!!  Your pictures bring it to life!
> 
> I have always felt DHS was so poorly represented and then I went to Universal last weekend...I really felt a lot of what is missing at DHS.  But after reading your day at DCA...wow!  I wish WDW could do something with DHS and Future World at Epcot!  They need some serious love!!
> 
> I have been planning a hopeful trip to DL next year and reading this keeps making me so determined to make it happen!*



*Thank you!

Me too! I hope in the future they make some changes!

I think everyone needs to see it at least once!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Just wanted to wish everyone a



*


----------



## declansdad

Another great update with great photos, thanks for posting.

Happy Easter to you and you family.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

declansdad said:


> Another great update with great photos, thanks for posting.
> 
> Happy Easter to you and you family.



*Thank you!

Hope you have a great one as well! *


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Just wanted to wish everyone a
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks Caitlin!! Happy Easter to you and your family!!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Thanks Caitlin!! Happy Easter to you and your family!!



*Thank you!*


----------



## POLY1985

Oh Wow! What an update with loads of rides!  Okay, I have to say I'm one of those people that loved Mr Toad. Yes it was corny and not really done well but its really nostalgic for me  I love all the dark rides they have. Pinocchio looks so cute, would love to ride Snow White again, Alice and storybook land looked so cute. They should definitely add Disney characters to our Small World - love that!  Good job on the heart on Space Mountain!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

POLY1985 said:


> Oh Wow! What an update with loads of rides!  Okay, I have to say I'm one of those people that loved Mr Toad. Yes it was corny and not really done well but its really nostalgic for me  I love all the dark rides they have. Pinocchio looks so cute, would love to ride Snow White again, Alice and storybook land looked so cute. They should definitely add Disney characters to our Small World - love that!  Good job on the heart on Space Mountain!



* I guess I just wasn't old enough to remember much about it the first time I rode it  It just doesn't seem very "Disney" to me.

They are all amazing rides!

Agreed!

Thank you!*


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *This was to be our Fantasyland morning! *



Welcome to... Fantasyland morning.


Yeah, you're too young to get that...
Heck, Your _mom_ is too young to get that.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *On our way through the castle we passed by Olivia Newton John aka Sandy from Grease!*



Cool!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Mom freaked out a bit  and had to text my grandma and let her know!*



Well... Of *course* she did!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Our mission this morning was rides, rides AND RIDES!! Our first was Peter Pan!
> 
> I love that the mission control area is in a chimney!*



That is pretty cool.
Did they have the "flying over London" part, too?
That's always been my favorite part of the ride.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *She pulls back the curtain every now and then. I am pretty sure I had to wait a minute to get her to show her face but it's too cool not to get a picture of!*



And it looks like she's staring right at you!
Run Caitlin! Run!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *If you touch the book you hear the Evil Queen's laugh and thunder!*



Ooohh... you must've gotten a shiver from that.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I think Snow White annoys me the most out of all the Princesses. I mean come on a princess who is obsessed with cleaning... Yeah we wouldn't get along  Although I could use those woodland friends to help with my bedroom *



Doesn't work.
Both my DDs have a guinea pig...

Didn't help.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!*



Is it just me? Or does this ride look better than WDW's, too?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Next up was one I hadn't ridden in a long time!
> 
> Mr. Toad!*



Never rode it.
And it was gone before I realized I hadn't been on it! 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I am not quite sure what Disney was thinking.. Overall we weren't impressed and do not understand why people miss this ride!*



Probably just the nostalgia.

Gee... I wish I could say that people miss IASW because it was gone.





PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I was obsessed with Figero as a kid! My dad bought me a stuffed one when I was little and I loved it!*



And you either still have it or want one.

Deny it if you can.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *So it was at this point we passed by a guy with a few kids
> 
> 
> I thought he was attractive and looked like my type. He was covered in tattoos though and had kids so I didn't take a very close look. I did remember he had a red backpack though. We get home and a few weeks later we found out that this "attractive guy" was actually David Beckham  Lesson learned keep your eyes peeled for celebrities at DL!*



Just how much did you kick yourself for not getting a picture?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *and dad and I decided it was time for Nemo!*



Wow. Does that ride ever bring back memories of 20,000 Leagues.
Loved that ride.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I am pretty sure these hieroglyphs mean "do not vacation anywhere else Disney is your home" or some other form of subliminal messaging*



 You're probably right!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I am a fan of the open air tea cups!*



That is nice.
Guess it doesn't rain quite as often as it does in Florida.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We enjoyed our trip through Wonderland and it was finally time for some Small World! Yes you will never hear me be excited about Small World but this one has Disney characters in it!*



Hmmm.... Maybe if I had headphones on with the volume cranked....


Nah.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Dad and I rode Space Mountain
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hard to tell.... did you enjoy it?





PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We met up with mom after and headed in to Innovations*



That really surprised me.
I would not have thought that DL would have Innoventions



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Dad and I tried Disney Infinity
> 
> 
> Which helped me decide no I did not want it  That resulted in mom and dad returning the game they had bought me *



Whoops!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Before we headed down we had to see a superhero
> 
> This was a cool area they had a wall filled with all of the original Iron Man suits*



This area is so cool!
I could easily see myself spending a lot of time here.

A lot.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I am a huge Iron Man fan mainly because I have a crush on Robert Downey Jr.*



Have you ever seen Chaplin?
If you haven't... rent it.
His only film where he was nominated for an Academy Award (in a leading role)



PrincessCaitlin said:


> * unfortunately Tony Stark wasn't there today but dad was able to try on the suit!*



Yup.
I think I have to go there. Just for that.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *The cannon went off during different parts of the story! The story was Peter Pan!*



 That sounds like fun!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Next up Story time and lunch!*



Thanks for all that.
Really got to see what all the rides are like thanks to all the photos.
Looking forward to more!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

pkondz said:


> Welcome to... Fantasyland morning.
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're too young to get that...
> Heck, Your _mom_ is too young to get that.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Of *course* she did!
> 
> *Yeah my grandma was pretty excited!*
> 
> That is pretty cool.
> Did they have the "flying over London" part, too?
> That's always been my favorite part of the ride.
> 
> *They did! It was close to the same scene I think  it's just so hard to take pictures in that area!*
> 
> And it looks like she's staring right at you!
> Run Caitlin! Run!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohh... you must've gotten a shiver from that.
> 
> *I got goosebumps it was a very cool moment!*
> 
> Doesn't work.
> Both my DDs have a guinea pig...
> 
> Didn't help.
> 
> *Yeah we have three dogs they don't know how to clean up either. *
> 
> Is it just me? Or does this ride look better than WDW's, too?
> 
> *Everything does!!! It's a rule everything is better at DL *
> 
> Never rode it.
> And it was gone before I realized I hadn't been on it!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably just the nostalgia.
> 
> Gee... I wish I could say that people miss IASW because it was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> *My mom would cry if they shut it down so I try to keep my loathing to a minimum *
> 
> And you either still have it or want one.
> 
> Deny it if you can.
> 
> *I might want one *
> 
> Just how much did you kick yourself for not getting a picture?
> 
> *A lot!*
> 
> Wow. Does that ride ever bring back memories of 20,000 Leagues.
> Loved that ride.
> 
> *My dad mentioned the likeness as well!*
> 
> You're probably right!
> 
> 
> 
> That is nice.
> Guess it doesn't rain quite as often as it does in Florida.
> 
> *I don't think so I think it's usually pretty mild. *
> 
> Hmmm.... Maybe if I had headphones on with the volume cranked....
> 
> 
> Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell.... did you enjoy it?
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course!*
> 
> That really surprised me.
> I would not have thought that DL would have Innoventions
> 
> *Since they don't have an Epcot they put Innoventions in here. *
> 
> Whoops!
> 
> 
> 
> This area is so cool!
> I could easily see myself spending a lot of time here.
> 
> A lot.
> 
> *It was cool the check out *
> 
> Have you ever seen Chaplin?
> If you haven't... rent it.
> His only film where he was nominated for an Academy Award (in a leading role)
> 
> *I will have to see if Netflix has it!*
> 
> Yup.
> I think I have to go there. Just for that.
> 
> *You do!*
> 
> That sounds like fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all that.
> Really got to see what all the rides are like thanks to all the photos.
> Looking forward to more!



*No problem!

Thank you for reading!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*When I last left off we were headed for Story Time!





In this area they have a cast retell the story of Rapunzel and of Beauty and the Beast our show was Rapunzel!





Before the show they had some of the actors come out and interact with the audience and let us know what we had to say when characters came out. When Mother Gothel came out we were supposed to boo her!

Now there aren't a ton of set pieces so the cast made the props! 





See the two girls creating Rapnuzel's "window"





They did the Mother Gothel reversed age by switching side with the wig! The other side was all white! That is also a man in drag btw

and of course Flynn Ryder showed up!





and the scene with the lanterns was as beautiful as ever!





It was a very cute show and we all laughed and enjoyed ourselves! 

We decided to head back to the Lost Friends area to see if anyone new was out today!





They had Peter Pan and friends!





Herc and his pals were back!





It was still awesome seeing Hades!





We chose Pinocchio and Pals line because Hercules was already packed and we didn't want to end up meeting Tarzan again! 

While waiting in line Pinocchio started messing with a family's belongings when the CM confronted him he said he hadn't done anything





That cane is his nose growing from lying 





Once we were up I got some great hugs!





and pictures!





It was then time for lunch! We were headed back to the Plaza for their counter service lunch!

This is my lunch which tasted just as healthy as it looks #glutenfreeproblems





This was Mom and Dad's





Overall the food was enjoyable but I would have liked some mashed potatoes!

We had some more rides to hit up after lunch which included Winnie the Pooh! Once again everything is better in DL!





These ride vehicles are waaayyy too adorable!





Okay so the ride vehicles are better and I do like that it's semi outside but I am not a huge fan of how much of a "dark ride" this is at DL. By that I mean a lot of incandescent paint!













Idk I guess in WDW it just looks more realistic 





*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*















I just love how happy Pooh looks in this pic!





HOORAY!





The gift shop for this ride is adorable!





and has treats!





I had to get one of these babies!





It's called a tigger tail and is marshmellow covered in carmel covered in chocolate covered in sugar and covered in some more chocolate!!! It does not sound like anything I would ever eat but I had to add some junk in to my diet considering I ate wayy too healthy at lunch 

Oh and it tasted amazing!

We headed out and saw the Columbia





We would be seeing this later tonight in Fantasmic!

and we continued to make our way out of the park!





But we were stopped because someone insisted on seeing Abraham Lincoln









Now I love my mom you all know that but whenever she picks something that dad and I are not too fond of (for example the American Adventure show) she makes dad and I watch it while she falls asleep!!!  So yes it was her idea to take time out to see this and she promptly fell asleep!

It may be a conspiracy for her to get nap time in. Muahahhaa make Dale and Caitlin suffer through this while I get my beauty rest!





Once mom was awoken from her slumber we headed to DCA!


Next up our afternoon at DCA where I fall in love with a different mouse!*


----------



## POLY1985

The live action show looks like a lot of fun!  I like how the pooh ride goes outside. Does it seem like DL has more rides that go outside? I guess maybe because it doesn't rain as much there. The tigger tail looks yummy!
I have a gluten question for you. I guess I assumed gluten free could not have flour based items so I wondered why you were unable to have the mashed potatoes?

Linda


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Before the show they had some of the actors come out and interact with the audience and let us know what we had to say when characters came out. When Mother Gothel came out we were supposed to boo her!*



 That should instill confidence into the actor.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *See the two girls creating Rapnuzel's "window"*



It took me a second, but I got it!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *They did the Mother Gothel reversed age by switching side with the wig!*



Cool.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> * The other side was all white! That is also a man in drag btw*



What? Shortage of women actors?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We chose Pinocchio and Pals line because Hercules was already packed and we didn't want to end up meeting Tarzan again! *



I think I understand.
Caitlin is more attracted to wooden puppets than buff shirtless men.

Gotcha.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *That cane is his nose growing from lying *



 Good idea!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



Nice shot of the family! 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *This is my lunch which tasted just as healthy as it looks #glutenfreeproblems*



um..... no.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Overall the food was enjoyable but I would have liked some mashed potatoes!*







PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Okay so the ride vehicles are better and I do like that it's semi outside but I am not a huge fan of how much of a "dark ride" this is at DL. By that I mean a lot of incandescent paint!*



Wait a sec. You just said that everything's better at DL.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I had to get one of these babies!
> 
> 
> It's called a tigger tail and is marshmellow covered in carmel covered in chocolate covered in sugar and covered in some more chocolate!!!*



And zero calories! How does Disney do it!?!?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> * It does not sound like anything I would ever eat but I had to add some junk in to my diet considering I ate wayy too healthy at lunch *







PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Now I love my mom you all know that but whenever she picks something that dad and I are not too fond of (for example the American Adventure show) she makes dad and I watch it while she falls asleep!!!  So yes it was her idea to take time out to see this and she promptly fell asleep!
> 
> It may be a conspiracy for her to get nap time in. Muahahhaa make Dale and Caitlin suffer through this while I get my beauty rest!*



 Although I do not believe for a second that your mom needs beauty rest.

Still... pretty sneaky.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Next up our afternoon at DCA where I fall in love with a different mouse!*



A different mouse? Intriguing. Can't wait for more! Thanks for the update!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

POLY1985 said:


> The live action show looks like a lot of fun!  I like how the pooh ride goes outside. Does it seem like DL has more rides that go outside? I guess maybe because it doesn't rain as much there. The tigger tail looks yummy!
> I have a gluten question for you. I guess I assumed gluten free could not have flour based items so I wondered why you were unable to have the mashed potatoes?
> 
> Linda



*It was!

It did seem like that! I am guessing because the weather is nicer 

It was soo good!

I have no idea! I think it may have been in a contaminated area  I also usually can't have gravy because that can be flour based. *



pkondz said:


> That should instill confidence into the actor.
> 
> *He took it okay *
> 
> It took me a second, but I got it!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> What? Shortage of women actors?
> 
> *I am not entirely sure but the hosts were male and took on different roles throughout. *
> 
> I think I understand.
> Caitlin is more attracted to wooden puppets than buff shirtless men.
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> * No I just don't like waiting in long lines!
> *
> 
> Good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot of the family!
> 
> 
> 
> um..... no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a sec. You just said that everything's better at DL.
> 
> *It was better but not as better as everything else was *
> 
> And zero calories! How does Disney do it!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I do not believe for a second that your mom needs beauty rest.
> 
> Still... pretty sneaky.
> 
> * That's sweet of you she is pretty sneaky!*
> 
> A different mouse? Intriguing. Can't wait for more! Thanks for the update!



*Thank you for reading!*


----------



## MEK

PrincessCaitlin said:


>



Cute picture!  What a great character meet and great!  

So yeah - your lunch did look especially healthy.  I don't blame you at all for getting the Tiger Tail.  I've heard they are quite good.  

How did you think your mom was going to resist falling asleep after eating fried chicken, mashed potatoes, and a biscuit?    Seriously post lung lethargy food!  

Great update!


----------



## POLY1985

Thanks Caitlin re: the gluten question.
Oh and I forgot to comment on the Pinocchio pictures. LOVE THEM! I want a Jiminey cricket picture so bad. He used to meet in Animal Kingdom and then I read that a few weeks before my last trip that they had pulled him so I never got to get one done.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

MEK said:


> Cute picture!  What a great character meet and great!
> 
> So yeah - your lunch did look especially healthy.  I don't blame you at all for getting the Tiger Tail.  I've heard they are quite good.
> 
> How did you think your mom was going to resist falling asleep after eating fried chicken, mashed potatoes, and a biscuit?    Seriously post lung lethargy food!
> 
> Great update!



*Thank you!

Yeah it was most gluten free stuff is. It was sooo good!

Idk but she definitely couldn't resist the quick nap 

Thank you!*



POLY1985 said:


> Thanks Caitlin re: the gluten question.
> Oh and I forgot to comment on the Pinocchio pictures. LOVE THEM! I want a Jiminey cricket picture so bad. He used to meet in Animal Kingdom and then I read that a few weeks before my last trip that they had pulled him so I never got to get one done.



*No problem!

Aw I hope you get to see him at some point! *


----------



## jenseib

I have slowly been reading this over the past few days.  I am loving it! I wish I had seen this back in Feb. I went on mt first DL trip at the end of Feb and also flew out of Detroit...and found some great prices for the flight too. In fact it was cheaper than my March flight to Florida.

I am sad to say we never actually went into Trader Sams and I will have to remedy that on my next trip. (hopefully next year).  It's fun to see all the same things we did and also all the different things you did that I didn't. Just another reason for me to go back. Sadly a lot was down for refurbishment while I was there.
Those rare character meets are so cool. I would love to find that some time...at either coast!

I will have to go read your other TR's now because I am loving this one so much. I also can't wait to read about your college program.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

jenseib said:


> I have slowly been reading this over the past few days.  I am loving it! I wish I had seen this back in Feb. I went on mt first DL trip at the end of Feb and also flew out of Detroit...and found some great prices for the flight too. In fact it was cheaper than my March flight to Florida.
> 
> I am sad to say we never actually went into Trader Sams and I will have to remedy that on my next trip. (hopefully next year).  It's fun to see all the same things we did and also all the different things you did that I didn't. Just another reason for me to go back. Sadly a lot was down for refurbishment while I was there.
> Those rare character meets are so cool. I would love to find that some time...at either coast!
> 
> I will have to go read your other TR's now because I am loving this one so much. I also can't wait to read about your college program.


*It's crazy how expensive Florida flights have gotten!

You definitely will have to go! It is so much fun! That's too bad about the refurbs going on! Although I like new things at disney refurbs can be a pain!

I am glad you're enjoying the TR! I am very excited to start and be able to write about it!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*When I last left off Mom had gotten a little nap while Dad and I were forced to watch Abraham Lincoln. We were park hopping quite a bit today so we headed over to DCA next!





The entrance looks so similar to DHS! 

When you walk in you are greeted with the Buena Vista Street Area













We were headed to Hollywoodland!









We got FPs for TOT which were good in about 10-15 minutes so we relaxed a bit!









and eventually it was time





Once again the old adage "everything is better in DL" extended to TOT













TOT just felt more like a hotel since you walk right in and don't have to go through a huge garden.





There is a really cool part of this ride where you are shown your elevator in a mirror and then everyone disappears!!!!! How awesome is that?! The rest was pretty similar but the layout of this ride and that mirror bit had it win the cake for best TOT out of DL and WDW.





I think the picture shows we enjoyed it!

So we had to ride it again! This time a couple had given us their TOT FPs!





We had worked up quite an appetite walking over to the other park and going on TOT so it was time for a snack





The sundae was my dad's and the ice cream bar was mine! I was so excited to try this! It's a make your own ice cream bar and you choose the toppings and coating and ice cream!





I went with Raspberry Sorbet

We both loved our ice cream and then had to run over to Hyperion Theater it was time for Aladdin!





There will be a ton of pictures so I will probably end the update after this show 

Igao and Jafar talking about who will go in to the Cave of Wonders





"How about we get this handsome guy with the microphone on his head to do it?!"





Aladdin enjoys his belly dancers 





and bread! Look how he is serenading it and caressing it!





Looks like the belly dancer likes him too!






*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Oh no that street rat got caught!





But now he's free!





and has a pretty princess checking him out





So they decide to chop his arm off





But Jafar says "hey I will get you out of here if you go in the Cave of Wonders and don't touch anything"





Aladdin  may have been having some second thoughts





I mean what thief wouldn't want this stuff?!





And a cool rug!





Very happy to have found each other!





So Aladdin rubs the lamp and out pops the Genie





The Genie was hilarious and I loved him!

I find the nipples added on to the body suit to be quite funny!





Time to boogie!





You ain't never had a friend like him!





Time for the kick line!





So Genie turns Aladdin in to Prince Ali 





Yep they have an elephant come through the audience!





and he makes offerings to the Princess





I would be pretty stoked if I was riding an elephant too!





Ali asks for Jasmine's hand in marriage





She is kinda iffy on the whole thing so he is like "hey I have a magic carpet let me take you for a ride on it"... 









I think it's working!





Yep he did it!





Aladdin's face is pretty creepy in this picture and he looks like he is having bad thoughts





*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*So Jafar is like "hold up! I wanted to marry the princess and be powerful" so he steals the lamp





and chains up Aladdin





and Jafar turns in to a big snake!









I don't think punching it will help Aladdin





This is one scary Genie!





But of course everything works out and Aladdin and Jasmine get married!





and fly in to the sunset to live happily ever after









So they had the entire cast come out to bow at the end and I just wanted to focus on a really cool part of the cast






I thought that Disney including her was awesome! I don't mean to call her out because of being in a wheel chair but I just thought seeing her in the show was just another piece of proof of how amazing Disney is! They welcome everyone and give them special spots in their cast and that is just really great!

It was an amazing show!






Next up more fun at DCL!*


----------



## declansdad

The Aladdin shows looks cool but to counter your argument that everything is better in DL, Jasmine is better in WDW.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

declansdad said:


> The Aladdin shows looks cool but to counter your argument that everything is better in DL, Jasmine is better in WDW.



* She might be  I think their Aladdin is cuter than the WDW Aladdins though!*


----------



## jenseib

We LOVED the Aladdin show...and it is still playing, they have not shut it down, though they have talked about doing so for a few years now.
I thought it was one of the best shows I have seen at a park. The sets were so awesome!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

jenseib said:


> We LOVED the Aladdin show...and it is still playing, they have not shut it down, though they have talked about doing so for a few years now.
> I thought it was one of the best shows I have seen at a park. The sets were so awesome!



*Oh okay I thought they had shut it down after the Broadway show started and they were talking about doing a new one  Good to know people can still see it!

It was amazing! The entertainment at these parks are just amazing!*


----------



## jenseib

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Oh okay I thought they had shut it down after the Broadway show started and they were talking about doing a new one  Good to know people can still see it!
> 
> It was amazing! The entertainment at these parks are just amazing!*



It's also on the Disney Fantasy. My friend saw it there as well, but said it was better in DL because of the props that they used compared to the ship.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

jenseib said:


> It's also on the Disney Fantasy. My friend saw it there as well, but said it was better in DL because of the props that they used compared to the ship.



*I can't really imagine them being able to have the elephant in the show there *


----------



## POLY1985

Ooh! I'm jealous! TOT is my favorite and I want to try that one now!
That Aladdin show looked really elaborate for a park show. The only thing that looked weird to me were the dancing genies. They looked really creepy!
 I just saw the Aladdin show in NYC and it was fantastic! If you ever get the chance, you have to see that one.  I definitely have to go back to see it again!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

POLY1985 said:


> Ooh! I'm jealous! TOT is my favorite and I want to try that one now!
> That Aladdin show looked really elaborate for a park show. The only thing that looked weird to me were the dancing genies. They looked really creepy!
> I just saw the Aladdin show in NYC and it was fantastic! If you ever get the chance, you have to see that one.  I definitely have to go back to see it again!



*It was a very cool TOT!

It was crazy how much work they put in to it! I agree those masks were a bit weird!

I am glad you enjoyed it!*


----------



## Imagineer5

Eeek where is the ice cream bar??? LOOKS AMAZING!! 

Aladdin is tentatively in my plans for DCA, hoping we can fit it in (I saw the show a few years ago, and loved it!)

Great photos!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

Imagineer5 said:


> Eeek where is the ice cream bar??? LOOKS AMAZING!!
> 
> Aladdin is tentatively in my plans for DCA, hoping we can fit it in (I saw the show a few years ago, and loved it!)
> 
> Great photos!



*The ice cream bar was at Clarabelle's it was soooo good!

It was a nice break from the heat and the parks!

Thank you!*


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Once again the old adage "everything is better in DL" extended to TOT*



Interesting. I just read on another TR how they prefer the WDW one.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *There is a really cool part of this ride where you are shown your elevator in a mirror and then everyone disappears!!!!! *



Cool!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *So we had to ride it again! This time a couple had given us their TOT FPs!*



Score! Love it when a little pixie dust gets tossed your way.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



Oh, no! Poor Caitlin! She looks very, very scared.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *The sundae was my dad's and the ice cream bar was mine! I was so excited to try this! It's a make your own ice cream bar and you choose the toppings and coating and ice cream!*



As much as that sundae looks delish... the ice cream bar (or sorbet bar in this case?) looks amazing! At the risk of me fainting... was it as good as it looked?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *"How about we get this handsome guy with the microphone on his head to do it?!"*



Is that a mic or a caste mark/jewelery?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Aladdin enjoys his belly dancers *



Well... Yeah! :



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *and bread! Look how he is serenading it and caressing it!*



First bellies, now buns.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *So they decide to chop his arm off*



Oh, dear. Are you sure they're not just offering to slice that bread for him?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *But Jafar says "hey I will get you out of here if you go in the Cave of Wonders and don't touch anything"*



Jafar saves the day (not to mention the arm)! 
Our hero!
The end.

no?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *And a cool rug!*



Um. Excuse me, but there's a girl sewn into my rug.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I find the nipples added on to the body suit to be quite funny!*



 And belly button.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Yep they have an elephant come through the audience!*



Wow! Pretty impressive. Did you freak out?
Tell me you did.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Ali asks for Jasmine's hand in marriage*



Geez! They just met.
Maybe go on a date or two first.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *She is kinda iffy on the whole thing so he is like "hey I have a magic carpet let me take you for a ride on it"... *



Uh, huh. Typical pick up line.
"Hey baby. Wanna go for a ride?"

No imagination.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



Thank goodness they were able to get that poor girl out of that rug!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I don't think punching it will help Aladdin*







PrincessCaitlin said:


> *This is one scary Genie!*



Maybe. But it looks like one cool stage effect.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I thought that Disney including her was awesome! I don't mean to call her out because of being in a wheel chair but I just thought seeing her in the show was just another piece of proof of how amazing Disney is!*



Agreed.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Next up more fun at DCL!*



Thanks for the update!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

pkondz said:


> Interesting. I just read on another TR how they prefer the WDW one.
> 
> *Interesting I guess our tastes just differ!*
> 
> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Score! Love it when a little pixie dust gets tossed your way.
> 
> *Agreed! It is always a welcomed surprise!*
> 
> Oh, no! Poor Caitlin! She looks very, very scared.
> 
> *I was!*
> 
> As much as that sundae looks delish... the ice cream bar (or sorbet bar in this case?) looks amazing! At the risk of me fainting... was it as good as it looked?
> *IT WAS!!*
> 
> 
> Is that a mic or a caste mark/jewelery?
> 
> *It's a mic *
> 
> Well... Yeah! :
> 
> 
> 
> First bellies, now buns.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, dear. Are you sure they're not just offering to slice that bread for him?
> 
> 
> 
> Jafar saves the day (not to mention the arm)!
> Our hero!
> The end.
> 
> no?
> 
> *Not quite!*
> 
> Um. Excuse me, but there's a girl sewn into my rug.
> 
> *She was a very cute rug!*
> 
> And belly button.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Pretty impressive. Did you freak out?
> Tell me you did.
> 
> *My jaw definitely dropped!*
> 
> Geez! They just met.
> Maybe go on a date or two first.
> 
> *Those street rats move fast!*
> 
> Uh, huh. Typical pick up line.
> "Hey baby. Wanna go for a ride?"
> 
> No imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness they were able to get that poor girl out of that rug!
> 
> *I know! I don't think it would have been very comfortable for her or the happy couple!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. But it looks like one cool stage effect.
> 
> *It was!*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update!



*Thank you for reading!*


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> pkondz said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as that sundae looks delish... the ice cream bar (or sorbet bar in this case?) looks amazing! At the risk of me fainting... was it as good as it looked?
> 
> 
> 
> *IT WAS!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love it!! My senior prom is soon!!! This is the theme:


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love it!! My senior prom is soon!!! This is the theme:



Cool hope you have fun!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*After Aladdin we walked around Radiator Springs





and peeked inside Flo's which we hadn't checked out yet





If we go back to DL I plan on us eating in the park more! We had Club Level at Paradise Pier so we ate there for breakfast and dinner and we missed out on trying a lot of cool places!

We made our way over to Paradie Pier where I enjoyed the Fun Wheel and Silly Symphony Swings. I opted for a non moving cart on the Fun Wheel because sometimes moving back and forth plus heights can get me a little queasy 

We also picked up some beverages





We basically just meandered through the park and tried to find stuff we hadn't seen before

















Mom and Dad wanted to go back to the room before we headed to our Fantasmic Dessert Party. My phone had died so I had them take it with them but I was too interested in what was going on with these guys to head back to the room!





We made plans to meet at the dessert party and I went to the Mad T Party!

On the main stage they had a band coming out!





That is the Cheshire Cat and the Caterpillar

Then it happened...The second Disney mouse I have fallen in love with walked out on stage





Meet the Door Mouse  oh and that other guy is the March Hare 

and of course no T party is complete without





The Mad Hatter!

They sang a ton of rock songs and it was a lot of fun!





I basically just stared at him









He is just too cute!





about halfway during the show Alice joined in as well!





I love her outfit and I wish they sold a Halloween costume like it!





It was another successful DL/DCA performance!





I wish WDW has as much entertainment as they do here!





I feel like I captured the essence of rock and roll in this pic











Their outfits were all very cool though and had tons of details to them!







*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*



After the show was over they were going to have some dancers coming out on another stage but before I headed over I grabbed a drink





I couldn't exactly tell you what it was but I remember it being good 

I decided I should probably get heading out of the park at that point because there was a stop I wanted to make before the party





I had wanted to check out the window's on Main Street which are different from the ones in WDW





I love that they have 101 dalmatians represented!





I think this Ariel looks a bit creepy though!









and Belle and Beast don't quite match up!









The windows were a lot of fun to explore!





It's just the little Disney touches that make everything better!






After I was done with the windows I decided I needed another ride on Indiana Jones the ride.. and luckily the single rider line was open!









I am pretty sure the wait was at close to an hour or so and I was able to get on within 20 minutes with the single rider!









It's by far my favorite DL ride and I was glad to get one more chance to go on it!

Once I said goodbye to Indie I headed over to New Orleans Square. Here they have a Christmas shop and had a very cool set of DL/DCA rides and icons ornaments so I picked them up and gave them to mom and dad as a thank you for the trip 





We all met at the Fantasmic area and the cool part of DL is you can check in choose your seating then go on rides or whatever until Fantasmic time!

Since it was close by we headed 





to the Haunted Mansion! Tonight was our last night Cali so we had to make sure we hit up all of our favorites before we left!









I love this ride!













and then it was time to head to Fantasmic!

Up next Fantasmic!!!! *


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *If we go back to DL I plan on us eating in the park more! We had Club Level at Paradise Pier so we ate there for breakfast and dinner and we missed out on trying a lot of cool places!*



So would you forego Club Level in favor of dining in the parks if you had to only choose one?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We made our way over to Paradie Pier where I enjoyed the Fun Wheel and Silly Symphony Swings. I opted for a non moving cart on the Fun Wheel because sometimes moving back and forth plus heights can get me a little queasy *



 I have some friends who made that mistake.
They now call it MNSFWOD (Mickey's Not So Fun Wheel of Death)



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We also picked up some beverages*



Beverage looks yummy.
Nail looks terrific.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *My phone had died so I had them take it with them*



I was sure that later this would come back to haunt you.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *On the main stage they had a band coming out!*



It's nice that Disney is inclusive like that.

:



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Then it happened...The second Disney mouse I have fallen in love with walked out on stage*



Caitlin's got a crush! Does a certain piano player know about this???



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I basically just stared at him*







PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I love her outfit and I wish they sold a Halloween costume like it!*



 Pretty hot costume.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I feel like I captured the essence of rock and roll in this pic
> 
> 
> 
> *



ROCK ON!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PrincessCaitlin said:


> *before I headed over I grabbed a drink*



Alcoholic? Or not. I don't remember, do they have alcohol in the parks over there?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I had wanted to check out the window's on Main Street which are different from the ones in WDW*



Love the windows. It reminds me of when stores used to (some still do) put Christmas themed window displays out.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I think this Ariel looks a bit creepy though!*



Your Grandma stole her voice, swelled her head and made her slightly cross-eyed.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I am pretty sure the wait was at close to an hour or so and I was able to get on within 20 minutes with the single rider!*



Nice!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *It's by far my favorite DL ride and I was glad to get one more chance to go on it!*



Wish they would recreate it in WDW.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We all met at the Fantasmic area and the cool part of DL is you can check in choose your seating then go on rides or whatever until Fantasmic time!*



Oh, man! What a great idea!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Since it was close by we headed to the Haunted Mansion!*



 Atta girl!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



When I was little, I used to watch Wonderful World of Disney (in black and white, no less).
I'll never forget when they were showing a promo for either the soon to be or just opened Magic Kingdom.
They showed the scene above... and I was hooked.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I love this ride!*



Who doesn't???



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Up next Fantasmic!!!! *



Thanks for the update!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

pkondz said:


> So would you forego Club Level in favor of dining in the parks if you had to only choose one?
> 
> *Yes while the view was amazing I really would have liked to tried out more restaurants.*
> 
> I have some friends who made that mistake.
> They now call it MNSFWOD (Mickey's Not So Fun Wheel of Death)
> 
> *Oh no!!*
> 
> Beverage looks yummy.
> Nail looks terrific.
> 
> *It was!Thank you! That is the worst part about doing the DCP though! I am used to getting my nails all cool looking for Disney but you aren't allowed to have fake nails or weird nail polish!*
> 
> I was sure that later this would come back to haunt you.
> 
> *At the time I thought it would too!*
> 
> It's nice that Disney is inclusive like that.
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin's got a crush! Does a certain piano player know about this???
> 
> *No but they live across the country from each other so no one needs to know.. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty hot costume.
> 
> *I know!*
> 
> ROCK ON!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcoholic? Or not. I don't remember, do they have alcohol in the parks over there?
> 
> *It was alcoholic. DCA has alcohol but DL does not. Looking at the menu I believe it was the Mad Hat-ito like the mojito.*
> 
> Love the windows. It reminds me of when stores used to (some still do) put Christmas themed window displays out.
> 
> *It does! I remember when Macy's was Hudson's they had a huge Christmas walk through when I was little.*
> 
> Your Grandma stole her voice, swelled her head and made her slightly cross-eyed.
> 
> *Grandma's stories can do that to you *
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish they would recreate it in WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, man! What a great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Atta girl!
> 
> 
> 
> When I was little, I used to watch Wonderful World of Disney (in black and white, no less).
> I'll never forget when they were showing a promo for either the soon to be or just opened Magic Kingdom.
> They showed the scene above... and I was hooked.
> 
> *I remember seeing promos with it too and thinking how cool it was *
> 
> Who doesn't???
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update!



*Thank you for reading and posting!*


----------



## MEK

Those HM pictures are wonderful!  

I just got my DL video and I have to say that the Indiana Jones ride looks REALLY fun!  

Great pictures from the band.  

It's funny that you mentioned the entertainment because I was just reading another DL TR and I was thinking the same thing.  There seems to be more musical entertainment.

I really can't wait to go!  

Great update!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

[*QUOTE=MEK;51344728]Those HM pictures are wonderful!  

*I just got my DL video and I have to say that the Indiana Jones ride looks REALLY fun!  

Great pictures from the band.  

It's funny that you mentioned the entertainment because I was just reading another DL TR and I was thinking the same thing.  There seems to be more musical entertainment.

I really can't wait to go!  

Great update![/QUOTE]

*Thank you!

It is amazing! I just had so much fun on it and it was so well themed!

I am guessing it must have something to do with the location  a lot of actors and musicians flock to LA to try and it it big so maybe those who don't hit it big end up working for Disney 

You will love it!

Thank you!*


----------



## jenseib

What a fun day.  Those Tea Party guys (and gal) look like they have a lot of fun putting on a show.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

jenseib said:


> What a fun day.  Those Tea Party guys (and gal) look like they have a lot of fun putting on a show.



*It was!

It was a really great show! I am very glad I chose to stay to watch it!*


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love the windows. Being a California girl, I love Disneyland


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I love the windows. Being a California girl, I love Disneyland



*It is a great park!*


----------



## TinksThree

*ToT is my favorite ride at WDW...I've heard so many times that it is even better at DL.  Has to be my #1 when I make it!   The T Party looked so amazing!  *


----------



## AwkwardTurtle

PrincessCaitlin said:


> I am guessing it must have something to do with the location  a lot of actors and musicians flock to LA to try and it it big so maybe those who don't hit it big end up working for Disney



Anyone who hasn't should go to YouTube and check out Weird Al's Skipper Dan.

 I also love all the Disneyland entertainment though! Mad T Party can be super fun, and I just love how that area looks.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

TinksThree said:


> *ToT is my favorite ride at WDW...I've heard so many times that it is even better at DL.  Has to be my #1 when I make it!   The T Party looked so amazing!  *



*It's such a great ride! I really want to try the on in TokyoSea someday!

It was so much fun!*



AwkwardTurtle said:


> Anyone who hasn't should go to YouTube and check out Weird Al's Skipper Dan.
> 
> I also love all the Disneyland entertainment though! Mad T Party can be super fun, and I just love how that area looks.




*That is a great song!

It is a very cool area! I wish I could have seen it when it had the Tron Overlay!*


----------



## AwkwardTurtle

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *It's such a great ride! I really want to try the on in TokyoSea someday!
> 
> It was so much fun!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That is a great song!
> 
> It is a very cool area! I wish I could have seen it when it had the Tron Overlay!*



ElecTRONica was cool, but I personally prefer Mad T Party. It just is more fun to me!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

AwkwardTurtle said:


> ElecTRONica was cool, but I personally prefer Mad T Party. It just is more fun to me!



*That's cool!

I am glad I didn't miss anything!*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*In honor of Single Digit Dance Day  

I thought I would share my Fantasmic update!!!

After we were done with the Haunted Mansion we headed to the Fantasmic Party! It's a bit different than the Dessert Party at MK. First of all you are around their water area. The entire show takes place on or around the water so that is different. Secondly there isn't a ton of room so instead of sitting at table the chairs are in rows. You are a bit higher up than normal seating though and you get a very good view without having to stand or anything.

Once you get to your seats they bring over your dessert box and they also bring you whatever you want to drink. 

This was my dessert plate





Yep a ton of fruit  I am a sucker for Disney grapes so I was happy there were a good amount of them!

This is what normal people got





I am pretty sure everything tasted decent! We ended up saving a lot of the cheese wheels and taking them home with us. It's always fun to have Disney food after vacation!

So to start out here is a picture of the performance area





It's pretty cool and very different from DHS!

Soon Mickey ran out and it was time to begin






In this version they still have the weird music flower part





But when the jungle part comes up..They add in Kaa!





and King Louie!





They also throw in Pinocchio!





Instead of Pocahontas, in this version they have Peter Pan!!!





And the entire show happens on a boat!!

Wendy is in this part as well!





There's Hook and Pan!





I really wish they had the Once Upon a Time version of Hook in the parks 


Oh no Peter! Duck!





This is a really cool section and I enjoyed it way more than the Pocahontas one!





Wow what a crooked nose!






Peter Pan laughing at Hook losing





Wendy throws off the pirates





and they live happily ever after! Time for some Princesses!





I love how excited Ariel looks in this picture!





and Belle looks so in love!





as do these two!





Unfortunately someone doesn't like all this happiness and love stuff so it's time for a spell!





and this version of the hag is way scarier





*


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*so the villians all back the Evil Queen in taking over Mickey's dreams and then Maleficent turns in to the coolest dragon ever! 





No puppet dragon here! A real live plastic one? 





Whatever it's made out of it is awesome!!!









But we can only marvel over the dragon for so long before Mickey kills her!






and then everyone is happy and it's time to celebrate!









I love Steamboat Willie Mickey!









and all of the other friends





and all of the Toy Story friends





Mickey comes out to celebrate as well!





He looks like he is ready to dance in this picture 









It truly is such a great show!





Some imagination huh?!





Overall I loved the show! I am a huge fan of Fantasmic so of course I loved it! My only issue is I wish I had watched this show prior to watching World of Color. In all honesty no nighttime show at Disney, either DL or WDW, compares to it. So this didn't quite match up but I think I would have enjoyed it more had I not seen World of Color.

Another issue is that you have no time to get from the Fantasmic area to a good spot for the fireworks show. So saying that, I have some pictures for you but they do not compare to other firework pics I have taken.









I am a little bit upset we didn't have a better spot because they have very cool flying effects in this show!

Rather than just Tinkerbell they also have





Dumbo!





Now here is Tinkerbell





So that was it for the pictures from the day! After the fireworks were over we headed to Pirates one last time and then headed out.

Next up: Our last morning in Cali and my last update!*


----------



## TinksThree

*That dessert plate full of fruit looked so good!  That's the one I'd go for! Great pics!  Awe...the last update! *


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

TinksThree said:


> *That dessert plate full of fruit looked so good!  That's the one I'd go for! Great pics!  Awe...the last update! *



*It was good but it was a lot of fruit!

Thank you!

I know *


----------



## POLY1985

It looked like you had really good seats for the show. I love the Steamboat Willie Mickey. And Dumbo!!!! I have got to go to DL!


----------



## eandesmom

So sad, we were there for 5 days and didn't see F! or the DL Fireworks (which weren't every night so that was part of the issue there).  Nice plate of fruit and a great recap, makes me want to try and see it in August.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

eandesmom said:


> So sad, we were there for 5 days and didn't see F! or the DL Fireworks (which weren't every night so that was part of the issue there).  Nice plate of fruit and a great recap, makes me want to try and see it in August.



*You need to take some time out and see it! Next time we go I would really like to get a good spot for the fireworks on Main Street!*


----------



## pkondz

Sorry haven't posted earlier, but here now!




PrincessCaitlin said:


> *In honor of Single Digit Dance Day *



And now, less than a week!!!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *After we were done with the Haunted Mansion we headed to the Fantasmic Party!*



Point of order.
One is simply never _done_ with HM.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> * It's a bit different than the Dessert Party at MK. First of all you are around their water area. The entire show takes place on or around the water so that is different. Secondly there isn't a ton of room so instead of sitting at table the chairs are in rows. You are a bit higher up than normal seating though and you get a very good view without having to stand or anything.*



Interesting.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *This was my dessert plate
> 
> This is what normal people got*



Even though I'm a sucker for sweets, yours looks better.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I am pretty sure everything tasted decent! We ended up saving a lot of the cheese wheels and taking them home with us. It's always fun to have Disney food after vacation!*



My girls love those Babybels. Whenever I bring some home, they never last long.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *They also throw in Pinocchio!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow! That puppet doesn't have strings!!! 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *There's Hook and Pan!*



Sounds like a fishing manoeuvre or something.
To land the perfect trout, use the hook and pan system!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I really wish they had the Once Upon a Time version of Hook in the parks *



Down girl.
He's got his eye on Swan anyway.
Think she'll get her powers back?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Oh no Peter! Duck!*










PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Wow what a crooked nose!*



There was a crooked man, and he walked a crooked mile. 
He found a crooked sixpence upon a crooked stile. 
He bought a crooked cat, which caught a crooked mouse, 
And they all lived together in a little crooked house.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *so the villians all back the Evil Queen in taking over Mickey's dreams and then Maleficent turns in to the coolest dragon ever!
> 
> No puppet dragon here! A real live plastic one?
> 
> Whatever it's made out of it is awesome!!!*



Cool!
Not plastic. Real live dragon 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *But we can only marvel over the dragon for so long before Mickey kills her!*



Aw. But she looked so cool!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *and then everyone is happy and it's time to celebrate!*



I'm not. Bring back the dragon!


No. Not my MIL.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Overall I loved the show! I am a huge fan of Fantasmic so of course I loved it! My only issue is I wish I had watched this show prior to watching World of Color. In all honesty no nighttime show at Disney, either DL or WDW, compares to it. So this didn't quite match up but I think I would have enjoyed it more had I not seen World of Color.*



That really surprised me.
I looked at the pics from both and thought Fantasmic looked like the better show.

Maybe someday I'll be able to see for myself. 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *I am a little bit upset we didn't have a better spot because they have very cool flying effects in this show!
> 
> Rather than just Tinkerbell they also have
> Dumbo!*



Ok, that's pretty cool.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *So that was it for the pictures from the day! After the fireworks were over we headed to Pirates one last time and then headed out.
> 
> Next up: Our last morning in Cali and my last update!*



And then you're off!
Thanks for the update!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

pkondz said:


> Sorry haven't posted earlier, but here now!
> 
> 
> *It's fine! I know a thing or two about being too busy for the DIS!*
> 
> And now, less than a week!!!
> 
> *It's crazy! I finalized packing today!*
> 
> Point of order.
> One is simply never _done_ with HM.
> 
> *That is true!*
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I'm a sucker for sweets, yours looks better.
> 
> *It was good! Luckily I do love me some fruit!*
> 
> My girls love those Babybels. Whenever I bring some home, they never last long.
> 
> *They are very good!*
> 
> Wow! That puppet doesn't have strings!!!
> 
> *He starts off with strings and they fall off during the number!*
> 
> Sounds like a fishing manoeuvre or something.
> To land the perfect trout, use the hook and pan system!
> 
> 
> 
> Down girl.
> He's got his eye on Swan anyway.
> Think she'll get her powers back?
> 
> *True but still..
> 
> Of course she will! It wouldn't be as good of a story if she didn't!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a crooked man, and he walked a crooked mile.
> He found a crooked sixpence upon a crooked stile.
> He bought a crooked cat, which caught a crooked mouse,
> And they all lived together in a little crooked house.
> 
> *Interesting*
> 
> Cool!
> Not plastic. Real live dragon
> 
> 
> 
> Aw. But she looked so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not. Bring back the dragon!
> 
> 
> No. Not my MIL.
> 
> *The dragon was very cool!*
> 
> That really surprised me.
> I looked at the pics from both and thought Fantasmic looked like the better show.
> 
> Maybe someday I'll be able to see for myself.
> 
> *You only got one pic from WOC so trust me it is the better show! Idk if it photographs poorly but it's completely different in person! You need to go see for yourself!*
> 
> Ok, that's pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> And then you're off!
> Thanks for the update!



*It's so crazy! No problem! Thank you for reading!*


----------



## petals

Joining in a tad late but still... Luvin the view from your room. 

How cool that the photopass guy did a photoshoot around fantasyland 

I really want to meet Kenai and Koda 

I really want to eat at the soda fountain place as well just for the pin 

Awesome Fantasmic pictures as well


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

petals said:


> Joining in a tad late but still... Luvin the view from your room.
> 
> How cool that the photopass guy did a photoshoot around fantasyland
> 
> I really want to meet Kenai and Koda
> 
> I really want to eat at the soda fountain place as well just for the pin
> 
> Awesome Fantasmic pictures as well



*Better late than never! 

We did too! That view was amazing!

It was so nice of him! We were offered photo shoots by a lot of CMs but never knew where else to take pics!

They were adorable!

I really wish WDW did the pins! We got pins at every character meal!

Thank you!*


----------



## lovegrumpy

Loved the update. Told my hubby I'm so ready to head back to Disneyland.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

lovegrumpy said:


> Loved the update. Told my hubby I'm so ready to head back to Disneyland.



*Thank you! 

I am too! *


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*We were up early this morning and decided to take another walk around Downtown Disney to make sure we picked up everything we wanted.









We stopped to get some treats for the plane and I picked up a chocolate covered pineapple spear! It was so goood when I finally had it!

Once we gathered up all of our bags we headed to breakfast!

This morning we were eating the PCH Grill which is adorable!





I love the surfboards and the beach theme here!

This is another character breakfast 





I just love Minnie's outfit!





The buffet here had a ton of options and one very helpful aspect of the buffet was all of the item cards stated the allergens in the food! I don't know why Disney doesn't do this more often! Rather than having a chef have to walk out every time to talk to the guest you can just send them up no issues! I really enjoyed this!









The buffet also had a Mexican feel and had nachos and other Mexican foods.





The big containers on the buffet had smoothies in them!














Bacon!!!!





Throughout the breakfast they had different dance parties with the characters





We really enjoyed the food and the atmosphere!






and I got silly with Stitch!





a cute Mickey kite





and that's it for pictures! After our breakfast we headed to wait for the Not So Magical Express back to the airport. Our flight on this leg went well but we landed late in Denver and had to run to our boarding area. The flight had already boarded and we weren't able to get seats together. I did end up next to a cute guy though  and mom which was nice. We had to wait a while until take off and when we landed in Detroit it was a bit of a disaster. For some reason our door wouldn't line up with the ramp and we were told we could be stuck for up to two hours on the airplane!  It was a bit ridiculous but luckily we didn't have to wait that long! We quickly got home and were fast asleep!


Overall we love Disneyland! This was definitely one of our most magical trips! We had a great time as a family and it was definitely what we needed! We are all hoping to go back at some point because there is so much we didn't get to see!

Thank you all for following along and I hope to see you on my DCP report! 
*


----------



## declansdad

Love reading your report and looking forward to hearing about your new adventure.


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

declansdad said:


> Love reading your report and looking forward to hearing about your new adventure.



*Thank you!*


----------



## jedijill

Great report!  Good luck with your new adventure!

Jill in CO


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

jedijill said:


> Great report!  Good luck with your new adventure!
> 
> Jill in CO



*Thank you!*


----------



## Nairnyn

I think when it comes to Fantasmic/World of Color, it comes down to which you saw first.

I grew up watching Fantasmic...so when I first saw World of Color a few years ago, I was very disappointed.  Didn't like it.  I saw it again, and liked it a bit better, but Fantasmic is my favorite.  I don't go out of my way to see World of Color.  

Most of my friends feel the same.  Except for my out of town friends who have never seen either.....and then, the ones who see Fantasmic first love it.  The ones who see World of Color first love it.  It's weird!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

Nairnyn said:


> I think when it comes to Fantasmic/World of Color, it comes down to which you saw first.
> 
> I grew up watching Fantasmic...so when I first saw World of Color a few years ago, I was very disappointed.  Didn't like it.  I saw it again, and liked it a bit better, but Fantasmic is my favorite.  I don't go out of my way to see World of Color.
> 
> Most of my friends feel the same.  Except for my out of town friends who have never seen either.....and then, the ones who see Fantasmic first love it.  The ones who see World of Color first love it.  It's weird!



*Having seen Fantasmic at DHS a ton of times it was very cool to see something so unique!

Both are great shows!*


----------



## WDWaddictt

Great trip report!

The way you wrote about Disneyland made it feel like we were there, but I would still like to go someday and see it in person. 

Thanks for sharing!  I am following along with you through your DCP, best wishes on your next chapter in your life's story!  I am excited to read along...


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

WDWaddictt said:


> Great trip report!
> 
> The way you wrote about Disneyland made it feel like we were there, but I would still like to go someday and see it in person.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!  I am following along with you through your DCP, best wishes on your next chapter in your life's story!  I am excited to read along...



*Thank you!

You have to! It is such a magical place!

Thank you for reading! Thank you! I can't wait to share my experience!*


----------



## rsb7706

Love your mom's Pinocchio shirt!

Great TR! I really enjoyed it. I never thought I'd want to go to DL but I think I'll have to put it on my bucket list now! Best of luck on your DCP!!! I'll be following along.


----------



## lucysmom

All done, Princess Caitlin?! Oh, nooooooo! I must find more!


----------



## POLY1985

Well, you finished up just in time. I really enjoyed getting to experience Disneyland through you. Really cute character breakfast. Loved Mickey and Minnie's outfits!
And now you're all set for an exciting new journey! Good luck and looking forward to reading all about it


----------



## tlenzendorf

Aww I'm so sad your report is over! I am really hoping to be able to go back to DL next year. My boyfriend and youngest daughter have never been.  His daughter only got to DL and now CA. There was so much my daughter and I missed even though we ran our butts off for 3 days. Smell the roses so to speak, we didn't even get a chance to take a glance at them in January...


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

lucysmom said:


> All done, Princess Caitlin?! Oh, nooooooo! I must find more!



*I'm sorry! You should follow along on my DCP report!*



rsb7706 said:


> Love your mom's Pinocchio shirt!
> 
> Great TR! I really enjoyed it. I never thought I'd want to go to DL but I think I'll have to put it on my bucket list now! Best of luck on your DCP!!! I'll be following along.



*She got it from the Disney Store online!

Thank you! I am glad you enjoyed it! Glad to hear I helped change your mind about DL! Thank you!*



POLY1985 said:


> Well, you finished up just in time. I really enjoyed getting to experience Disneyland through you. Really cute character breakfast. Loved Mickey and Minnie's outfits!
> And now you're all set for an exciting new journey! Good luck and looking forward to reading all about it



*Luckily! Thank you for reading along!

I loved their outfits too!

Thank you!*



tlenzendorf said:


> Aww I'm so sad your report is over! I am really hoping to be able to go back to DL next year. My boyfriend and youngest daughter have never been.  His daughter only got to DL and now CA. There was so much my daughter and I missed even though we ran our butts off for 3 days. Smell the roses so to speak, we didn't even get a chance to take a glance at them in January...


*I'm sorry!

I will cross my fingers for you!

I hope you get a do over!*


----------



## pkondz

PrincessCaitlin said:


> *We stopped to get some treats for the plane and I picked up a chocolate covered pineapple spear! It was so goood when I finally had it!*



Love pineapple. And chocolate? I think you know how I feel about that!
Put the two together????






PrincessCaitlin said:


> *The buffet here had a ton of options and one very helpful aspect of the buffet was all of the item cards stated the allergens in the food! I don't know why Disney doesn't do this more often! Rather than having a chef have to walk out every time to talk to the guest you can just send them up no issues! I really enjoyed this!*



Never thought of that... but it is kind of a no brainer, isn't it?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *The big containers on the buffet had smoothies in them!*







PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Bacon!!!!*



Bacon makes everything better.

It's a rule.



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



Really nice shot of the folks!



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *
> 
> *



ummm....
Nice... shot?
No. Really. You look... very nice.
Uh, huh.

Really.

:



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *The flight had already boarded and we weren't able to get seats together. I did end up next to a cute guy though*



Best flight ever? 



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *For some reason our door wouldn't line up with the ramp and we were told we could be stuck for up to two hours on the airplane!  It was a bit ridiculous but luckily we didn't have to wait that long!*



That's odd.
How long did you wait? Just a few minutes? Or an hour?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Thank you all for following along and I hope to see you on my DCP report!
> *



Thanks for another fun TR, Catilin!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

pkondz said:


> Love pineapple. And chocolate? I think you know how I feel about that!
> Put the two together????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was very good!*
> 
> Never thought of that... but it is kind of a no brainer, isn't it?
> 
> *Agreed but Disney still doesn't do it at all of their restaurants.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon makes everything better.
> 
> It's a rule.
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice shot of the folks!
> 
> *Thank you!*
> 
> ummm....
> Nice... shot?
> No. Really. You look... very nice.
> Uh, huh.
> 
> Really.
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> Best flight ever?
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.
> How long did you wait? Just a few minutes? Or an hour?
> 
> *We waited about 20 minutes or so.*
> 
> Thanks for another fun TR, Catilin!



*Thank you for reading!*


----------



## jenseib

I finally had a chance to read your last day. I love the character breakfast pictures. Thats on my to do list next time!
What a pain in Detroit. We had issues in March there where they wouldn't let us use a bathroom after we got off the plane and told us to use the next one, which was closed, so we then were running to the one in baggage claim. My poor daughter was dying!!!  Luckily we beat the crowd and all was good.


----------



## TinksThree

*I have been away for so long that I missed the end of the TR!  I enjoyed every moment of it!! *


----------



## figment52

Found the link on your CP TR - now I want to go back to CA and the original park. 
Thanks for the motivation to check it out again.


----------



## DLHNYC

Two years later....enjoyed your trip report!  I just found you through IHeartDuck's TR and came over to visit.  I've never been to DL so it was fun to live the experience through your report.  Thanks for writing!


----------

